# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  नये सदस्य और हमलोग

## Raman46

_आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ......"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" /_
_फोरम पर जब कोई नया सदस्य पहली बार आते है तो उन्हें कई तरह कि समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है / कुछ सदस्य जल्द ही समझ जाते है तो कुछ को दिक्कत होती रहती है / उन्हें कई तरह कि दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / फोरम के नियम कि  जानकारी कम होती है / सामान्य विभाग के सूत्र पर भ्रमण में दिलचस्पी कम ही दिखती है /_ 
_कुछ नये सदस्य के फोरम पर  आते ही तरह -तरह के प्रश्न पूछे जाने लगते, मशलन क्या आप पुराना सदस्य है ,आप को ये सब पहले से कैसे पता  , आप हिंदी में लिखिए यादी ?  होता यह है कि नये सदस्य हतौत्साहित हो जाते है / और उनकी रूचि कमती चली जाती है /_ 
_दोस्तों ...आप सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है इस सूत्र पर अपनी होने बाली कठिनाई को प्रस्तुत करे ......यथा संभव हमलोग आप कि सहायता  करेंगे  /_
_फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कस्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है फोरम हित में अपना -अपना सुविचार यहाँ प्रकट करें तथा नये सदस्य कि समस्या दूर करने में सहायक बने / नियामक जी से भी यही उम्मीद रखना चाहूँगा /_
_फोरम पर होने बाले आये दिन विवाद से कैसे बचा जाए ? विरोध ना हो / हर सदस्य एक दुसरे को आदर और सम्मान दे / मित्र भाव कि भावना  एक दुसरे में कैसे जगाया जाय ताकि हमारा फोरम निर्विरोध प्रगति कर सके !_ 
_आशा करूँगा आप सब का यहयोग मिलता रहेगा / धन्यवाद मित्रों ..............रमण_ 


मित्रों आप की सुविधा के लिए कुछ लिंक दे रहा हूँ इसे एक बार जरुर देख लें 
१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=85862 
2 हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें  http://www.google.com/transliterate 
3 सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ | http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...961#post645961 

४  चौपाल  पर जाएँ :  http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...17787&p=653240

----------


## love birds

अच सूत्र है रमन भाई

----------


## sushilnkt

ये आप ने एक अच्छे सूत्र की सुरुवात की हे
बहुत ही सुन्दर लगा

----------


## Raman46

> अच सूत्र है रमन भाई



दोस्त शुक्रिया आप का 
अपना विचार भी प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि 

मित्रों आप की सुविधा के लिए कुछ लिंक दे रहा हूँ इसे एक बार जरुर देख लें 
*१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=85862* 

*2 हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें http://www.google.com/transliterate* 



3 सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ | http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9576&p=645961#post645961 

४ चौपाल पर जाएँ : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6&page=17787&p=653240

----------


## Rajeev

रमण जी आपने बहुत सराहनीय विषय चुना है,
मैं यथासंभव यहाँ पर सहयोग करने का प्रयास करुगा,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Raman46

> ये आप ने एक अच्छे सूत्र की सुरुवात की हे
> बहुत ही सुन्दर लगा


दोस्त सुशिल जी शुक्रिया आप का 
अपना विचार भी प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि / आप का सहयोग वान्छ्निये है / धन्यवाद सुशिल जी /

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छा सूत्र हे 
कोई परेशानी होगी तो अवश्य बताऊँगा

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी आपने बहुत सराहनीय विषय चुना है,
> मैं यथासंभव यहाँ पर सहयोग करने का प्रयास करुगा,
> धन्यवाद |


_मित्र राजीव जी शुक्रिया आप का_ 
_आप भी अपना विचार भी प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि / आप का सहयोग वान्छ्निये है / धन्यवाद राजीव भाई /_




> अच्छा सूत्र हे 
> कोई परेशानी होगी तो अवश्य बताऊँगा


मित्र प्रेम जी भाई शुक्रिया आप का 
आप भी अपना विचार प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है ? तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / हमारा फोरम हमेशा प्रगति कि अग्रसर होता रहे / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि / आप का सहयोग वान्छ्निये है / धन्यवाद प्रेम भाई /

सभी दोस्तों से नम्र निवेदन है :
आप भी अपना विचार प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है ? तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / हमारा फोरम हमेशा प्रगति कि ओर अग्रसर होता रहे / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि / आप का सहयोग वान्छ्निये है / धन्यवाद ..रमण

----------


## Kamal Ji

रमन जी यह एक और आपका अच्छा सूत्र है.
और न्वागतों के लिए एक अच्छा मार्ग दर्शक भी होगा.
अब हम न्वागातों से मैत्री भाव कैसे जगा सकते हैं?
 जब तक वह हमारे से कोई वार्ता अदि न करे, या फोरम पर किसी सूत्र मे आमना सामना हो तभी न .
नवागत तो स्वयम ही झिझकेगा बात करते हुए . हाँ तब पुराने सदस्य उसकी झिझक दूर क्र सकते हैं,
 और उस को कोई परेशानी अगर हो तो दूर कर सकते हैं अथवा सही मार्ग बता सकते हैं.
पर बात तभी बनेगी जब उस  नवागत से आमना सामना हो तभी.

----------


## Raman46

_जे ना मित्र दुःख होहिं दुखारी तिनहि विलोकत पातक भारी /

_
_दोस्त हमें हर संभव एक दुसरे कि मदद करना चाहिए / फोरम पर हम सब एक दुसरे के मित्र है और यहाँ शुध्य मनोरंजन करना  चाहते है ,फिर क्यों ना हम एक दुसरे के प्रति मैत्री भाव पैदा करें / येसा होते ही विबाद ख़त्म /_ 
_धन्यवाद ....रमण_

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी यह एक और आपका अच्छा सूत्र है.
> और न्वागतों के लिए एक अच्छा मार्ग दर्शक भी होगा.
> अब हम न्वागातों से मैत्री भाव कैसे जगा सकते हैं?
> जब तक वह हमारे से कोई वार्ता अदि न करे, या फोरम पर किसी सूत्र मे आमना सामना हो तभी न .
> नवागत तो स्वयम ही झिझकेगा बात करते हुए . हाँ तब पुराने सदस्य उसकी झिझक दूर क्र सकते हैं,
> और उस को कोई परेशानी अगर हो तो दूर कर सकते हैं अथवा सही मार्ग बता सकते हैं.
> पर बात तभी बनेगी जब उस नवागत से आमना सामना हो तभी.



शुक्रिया अनु जी आप का विचार सराहनिए है /
मित्र उन नये सदस्य को आगे लाने में हमें ही आगे आना होगा तभी उनकी झिझक दूर होगी / उन्हें हर तरह से हमें सहायता करनी होगी और प्रयाश करना होहा कैसे उनकी समस्या दूर कि जाय / इसके लिए हमें शांति और धैर्य का रास्ता चुनना पड़ेगा तभी बात बनेगी / धन्यवाद अनु 

सभी नये सदस्य से निवेदन है अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी तरह कि कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप अपना विचार इस सूत्र पर रख सकते है / आप को हर संभव मदद दी जाएगी / फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ सदस्य आप के मदद के लिए आगे आयेंगें और आप कि समस्या को दूर करने में सहायक होगें / 
धन्यवाद .रमण 


_फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कास्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है कि नये सदस्य से येसा कोई सवाल कभी ना पूछे जिससे नए सदस्य को ठेस पहुँचता हो / किसी कि पहचान के लिए सवाल ना करें / ये फोरम किसी कि पहचान उजागर के लिए गंभीर नही है इसे पालन किया जाय /_ 
_आशा है आप सभी का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा / धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 


_फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कास्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है कि आप भी अपना -अपना सुविचार जो भी फोरम हित में हो एक बार अवश्य रखें /धन्यवाद_ 


_हर विभाग के सूत्राधार तथा भ्रमण करने बाले उन सभी साथिओं से भी अनुरोध करना चाहूँगा कि वे भी अपना -अपना विचार सभ्य और शालीन भाषा में प्रकट करें / विषय है : फोरम को कैसे विवाद रहित बनाया जाय और कैसे हर सदस्य के साथ मैत्री भाव पैदा कि जाय / धन्यवाद_

----------


## badboy123455

में हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र नही लगा पारहा हू......

----------


## Raman46

> में हस्ताक्षर  में चित्र नही लगा पारहा हू......



मित्र प्रेम भाई /
ये सुविधा अभी बंद है / सिर्फ कुछ  सदस्य के लिए ही उप्ल्ध्य है / जब तक सुविधा हर किसी के लिए बहाल नही हो जाती है तब तक तो आप को इंतजार ही करना पड़ेगा मित्र / धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

_फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कास्य  सदस्य से अनुरोध है फोरम हित में अपना -अपना सुविचार शभ्य तथा शालीन  भाषा में यहाँ प्रकट करें तथा नये सदस्य कि समस्या दूर करने में सहायक बने / नियामक जी से भी यही उम्मीद रखना चाहूँगा /
विषय है : फोरम पर होने बाले आये दिन विवाद से कैसे बचा जाए ? विरोध ना हो / हर सदस्य एक दुसरे को आदर और सम्मान दे / मित्र भाव कि भावना एक दुसरे में कैसे जगाया जाय ताकि हमारा फोरम निर्विरोध प्रगति कर सके ! 
आशा करूँगा आप सब का यहयोग मिलता रहेगा / धन्यवाद मित्रों ..............रमण_

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र प्रेम भाई /
> ये सुविधा अभी बंद है किसी खास सदस्य के लिए ही उप्ल्ध्य है / जब तक सुविधा हर किसी के लिए बहाल नही हो जाती है तब तक तो आप को इंतजार ही करना पड़ेगा मित्र / धन्यवाद



खास  सदस्य मतलब.........

----------


## Rated R

सबसे पहले तो सभी अनुभवी सदस्यों को इस भ्रम से निकालना होगा की ये फोरम सिर्फ उन जैसे अनुभवी सदस्यों से ही नहीं चलता है...
*चाहे की हो  नियामक हो उसने शुरुआत तो नवागत से ही को होगी ना...*हो सकता है की कुछ नवागतों में कोई बहुमूल्य प्रतिभा छुपी होतो हो और वो उसे यहाँ पर दिखाना चाहता होगा,लेकिन जैसा की रमण जी ने कहा की अनुभवी सदस्य उनके फोरमकाल के अतीत के बारे में पूछकर उसे परेशान कर देते है..जिससे वह उग्र हो जाता है......
*अरे भाई,आया भी है तो क्या,नई शुरुआत करना चाहता होगा,तो उसे रोकने वाले हम कौन होते है......*

भले ही आपलोग उससे फोरम पर अनुभवी हो पर जीवन किसने देखा है,हो सकता है की उसने आपसे ज्यादा जीवन के उतार-चढ़ाव देखे हो और उसके अन्दर की परिपक्वता आपसे ज्यादा हो.!

----------


## Raman46

> खास सदस्य मतलब.........


_क्षमा करें दोस्त खाश से मेरा मतलब था सिर्फ कुछ गिने चुने सदस्य के लिए / धन्यवाद_

----------


## Raman46

> सबसे पहले तो सभी अनुभवी सदस्यों को इस भ्रम से निकालना होगा की ये फोरम सिर्फ उन जैसे अनुभवी सदस्यों से ही नहीं चलता है...
> *चाहे की हो नियामक हो उसने शुरुआत तो नवागत से ही को होगी ना...*हो सकता है की कुछ नवागतों में कोई बहुमूल्य प्रतिभा छुपी होतो हो और वो उसे यहाँ पर दिखाना चाहता होगा,लेकिन जैसा की रमण जी ने कहा की अनुभवी सदस्य उनके फोरमकाल के अतीत के बारे में पूछकर उसे परेशान कर देते है..जिससे वह उग्र हो जाता है......
> *अरे भाई,आया भी है तो क्या,नई शुरुआत करना चाहता होगा,तो उसे रोकने वाले हम कौन होते है......*
> 
> भले ही आपलोग उससे फोरम पर अनुभवी हो पर जीवन किसने देखा है,हो सकता है की उसने आपसे ज्यादा जीवन के उतार-चढ़ाव देखे हो और उसके अन्दर की परिपक्वता आपसे ज्यादा हो.!



_शुक्रिया Rated साहव वन्दे-मातरम_ 
आप के विचार से १००% सहमत हूँ मित्र / हर कोई एक दिन नवागत था / और ये भी उतना ही सच है की फोरम किसी एक के दम पर नही चलता / इसके लिए हर किसी का सहयोग जरुरी है / नवागत भी एक से बढ़ कर एक विद्वान में से हो सकते है / ज्ञानी और बुद्धिमान हो सकते है, कैसे इनकार किया जायगा / नवागत को आदर और सम्मान मिले / उनसे भी मैत्री भाव रखा जाय / तभी फोरम की प्रगति होगी / नये सदस्य हमारा अथिति नही वे एक समानित सदस्य है इस भाव को उजागर करना / 
मित्र इस सूत्र का मुख्य उद्देश्य भी यही है / अनुभवी तथा पुराने सदस्य को चाहिए वे अपना अहम् की परित्याग कर नये सदस्य को गले लगायें / इसी में फोरम का हित है / शुक्रिया तथा धन्यबाद आप का मित्र 



नवागत सदस्य भी एक से बढ़ कर एक विद्वान में से हो सकते है / ज्ञानी और बुद्धिमान हो सकते है,/ इसे हमें कभी नही भूलना चाहिए / अतः नवागत सदस्य को मान और सम्मान दिया जाय / जब तक कोई सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार से अभद्र भाषा का प्रोयग नही करते तब तक उन्हें सिर्फ नवागत होने की वजह से अनादर नही कर सकते / अगर येसा कोई सदस्य करता है तो क्या फर्क रह जायेगा नये और पुराने में भले ही आप कितने ही पुराने क्यों ना हों और आप की प्रविष्ठी हजारों में हो / 

आदर करें और आदर पायें की भावना को प्रवल करें / इसकी में फोरम हित है / यही होगा आप का सच्चा अनुभव /



नये सदस्यों से निवेदन है कृपया बेबजह की टिप्पणी से बचे / कभी भी भूल कर भी अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग ना करें / अगर आप अपना आदर सत्कार चाहतें हैं तो पहले आदर देने की निति पर चलें / आदर दे कर ही आदर और सम्मान पाया जा सकता है / आप को फिर भी कोई पुराना सदस्य परेशान करता है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / मगर ध्यान रखें शिकायत करके फिर आप अपनी कोई प्रतिकिया ना करें / इसका हल नियामक जी करेंगे / भरोषा रखें / 
आप मनोरंजन के लिए आयें हैं, ये हमेशा ध्यान रखें / मनोरंजन करने से आप को कोई रोक नही सकता / ये भी ध्यान दे आप किसी की भावना को आहत तो नही पहुँचाने जा रहे है ! 
किसी भी हालत में अभद्र भाषा से बचे / शिकायत करें और निजात पायें / अगर आप को किसी भी तरह की अशुविधा है तो कृपया इस सूत्र पर अपनी कठिनाई को प्रस्तुत करें / आप को हर संभव मदद दी जाएगी / आप के सवाल का जबाब फोरम के कोई भी अनुभवी सदस्य दे सकतें है जिन्हें उचिज लगता हो / 
ध्यान रखें दोस्त हम सब आप के साथ हर वक्त है / धन्यवाद ..........रमण

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  है

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है



शुक्रिया मित्र आप / 
दोस्त इस सूत्र का निर्माण हर सदस्य के मदद के लिए तैयार किया गया है / मगर अफ्सोच अपने आप को रचनात्मक कहने बाले सदस्य अभी तक अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही दी है / क्या यही है उन सब की फोरम प्रेम / क्या इससे ये साबित नही होता है की  ये सब अपनी -अपनी ही धुन और अपनी ही राग अलाप ने में लगें है / कैसे वो अपने आप को नंबर एक साबित कर सकें / धन्यवाद दोस्त आप का

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है



दोस्त आप भी अपना बहुमूल्य विचार प्रकट करें / धन्यवाद

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> नवागत सदस्य  भी एक से बढ़ कर एक विद्वान में से हो सकते है / ज्ञानी और बुद्धिमान हो सकते है,/ इसे हमें कभी नही भूलना चाहिए / अतः नवागत सदस्य को मान और सम्मान दिया जाय / जब तक कोई सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार से अभद्र भाषा का प्रोयग नही करते तब तक उन्हें सिर्फ नवागत होने की वजह से अनादर नही कर सकते / अगर येसा कोई सदस्य करता है तो क्या फर्क रह जायेगा नये और पुराने में भले ही आप कितने ही  पुराने क्यों ना हों और आप की प्रविष्ठी हजारों में हो / 
> 
> आदर करें और आदर पायें की भावना को प्रवल करें / इसकी में फोरम हित है / यही होगा आप का सच्चा  अनुभव /


*बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है अच्छी बात हे आप सही कह रहे हे भाई पता नही कब कोन क्या सिखा जाये*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है अच्छी बात हे आप सही कह रहे हे भाई पता नही कब कोन क्या सिखा जाये*



शुक्रिया दोस्त 
सही कहा आपने नवागत से भी हमें बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिल सकता है क्या पता कोई नवागत ज्ञानी ,बुद्धिमान और विद्यवान हो ,इंकार नही किया जा सकता /

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश  भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई  मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
> धन्यवाद |



माननिये पाथ जी वन्दे-मातरम 

आप के दुयारा ये कदम शराहनिये होगा इससे नये सदस्य को काफी सहूलियत होगी तथा फोरम विवाद से भी बचा रहेगा / हम सब आप के इस कदम का तहेदिल से स्वागत करेंगे / आप से निवेदन है kripya बिच बिच में इस सूत्र पर आ कर हम सदस्यों की मनोबल को बदते रहे / धन्यवाद पाथ जी आप का तथा शुक्रिया ....रमण 




> अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र



प्रिये मित्र देव शुक्रिया तथा धन्यवाद आप का 
दोस्त आप से भी निवेदन है अपना सुविचार प्रकट करें taaki हमारा प्यरा फोरम विवाद से बचा रहे और नये सदस्य को भी किसी तरह की परेशानी का सामना करना ना पड़े / धन्यवाद देव

----------


## dev b

यह एक बहुत ही अच्छा कदम होगा मित्र 


> प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश  भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
> धन्यवाद |

----------


## monieda

> प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश  भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
> धन्यवाद |


दोस्त रमन, 
सराहनीय सूत्र के लिए शुभ कामनायें |
यद्यपि पाथ जी ने इस बात से पर्दा उठा दिया है कि प्रबंधन  इस विषय में क्या विचार रखता है फिर भी  मैं कुछ विचार व्यक्त करना चाहूंगा इस सूत्र के विषय में  :
१. रमन जी आप सूत्र की प्रथम प्रविष्टि में ही कुछ लिंक दें दें जैसे अ) फोरम के नियम  , आ) हिंदी कैसे लिखे , इ) फोरम की सुविधाएं आदि |
२. सूत्र की दूसरी प्रविष्टि में कुछ उपयोगी सूत्रों के लिंक जैसे अ) चौपाल, आ) मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र, इ) तकनीकी ज्ञान के अन्य सूत्र आदि |
३. सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में चित्रों के द्वारा प्रदर्शित  कुछ उपयोगी सुझाव जैसे अ) प्रविष्टि कैसे करें , आ) चित्र कैसे लगाएं, इ) सूत्र कैसे बनाएं आदि |
४. इसके बाद सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में फोरम में उपलब्ध बटनों के उपयोग को सचित्र समझाएं क्योंकि अभी बहुत से सदस्य बटनों का सही चयन नहीं कर पाते हैं |
५. आप यह भी सुझाव दें कि सूत्रधार सूत्र में विचार व्यक्त करने वाले सदस्यों को अलग अलग प्रविष्टि में धन्यवाद न दे बल्कि ४-५ धन्यवाद प्रविष्टियों को एक प्रविष्टि में लेकर एक ही प्रविष्टि में सभी के नाम लिख कर धन्यवाद अथवा आभार प्रकट करें | इससे सूत्र पर अनावाश्यक भार नहीं बढ़ता और सरसता भी बनी रहती है |
६.इस सूत्र की आरम्भ की प्रविष्टियों में आप नवागतों को स्पाम प्रविष्टियाँ ना करने मशवरा भी दें |   
दोस्त आपने सूत्र बनाया है तो आप को ही मार्गदर्शन की पहल भी करनी पड़ेगी  | यही सूत्रधार का कर्तव्य है | आप लगातार दूसरे सदस्यों को धन्यवाद दे रहे हैं और उनसे ही उपयोगी सुझाव देने की बात कर रहे हैं और इसी में आरम्भ के कई उपयोगी पृष्ठ खर्च हो चुके हैं | दोस्त यह भी ध्यान  रखें कि कोई भी नवागत किसी सूत्र के शुरुआती  पृष्ठ ही पढता है और यदि मनचाही जानकारी न मिले तो वह सूत्र से विमुख हो जाता है | तब सूत्र अलोकप्रिय हो कर बहुत पीछे चला जाता है |
उम्मीद है कि आप सूत्र की सार्थकता में उपयोगी कदम जरूर उठाएंगे |

----------


## love birds

> दोस्त रमन, 
> सराहनीय सूत्र के लिए शुभ कामनायें |
> यद्यपि पाथ जी ने इस बात से पर्दा उठा दिया है कि प्रबंधन  इस विषय में क्या विचार रखता है फिर भी  मैं कुछ विचार व्यक्त करना चाहूंगा इस सूत्र के विषय में  :
> १. रमन जी आप सूत्र की प्रथम प्रविष्टि में ही कुछ लिंक दें दें जैसे अ) फोरम के नियम  , आ) हिंदी कैसे लिखे , इ) फोरम की सुविधाएं आदि |
> २. सूत्र की दूसरी प्रविष्टि में कुछ उपयोगी सूत्रों के लिंक जैसे अ) चौपाल, आ) मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र, इ) तकनीकी ज्ञान के अन्य सूत्र आदि |
> ३. सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में चित्रों के द्वारा प्रदर्शित  कुछ उपयोगी सुझाव जैसे अ) प्रविष्टि कैसे करें , आ) चित्र कैसे लगाएं, इ) सूत्र कैसे बनाएं आदि |
> ४. इसके बाद सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में फोरम में उपलब्ध बटनों के उपयोग को सचित्र समझाएं क्योंकि अभी बहुत से सदस्य बटनों का सही चयन नहीं कर पाते हैं |
> ५. आप यह भी सुझाव दें कि सूत्रधार सूत्र में विचार व्यक्त करने वाले सदस्यों को अलग अलग प्रविष्टि में धन्यवाद न दे बल्कि ४-५ धन्यवाद प्रविष्टियों को एक प्रविष्टि में लेकर एक ही प्रविष्टि में सभी के नाम लिख कर धन्यवाद अथवा आभार प्रकट करें | इससे सूत्र पर अनावाश्यक भार नहीं बढ़ता और सरसता भी बनी रहती है |
> ६.इस सूत्र की आरम्भ की प्रविष्टियों में आप नवागतों को स्पाम प्रविष्टियाँ ना करने मशवरा भी दें |   
> ...


मित्र मैं यही बात कहेना चाहता हू की कोई अगर नवागत है तो वो सिर्फ पहेला पेज ही देखकर आगे बढ़ता है मैंने भी नवागत होने पर यही किया है सायद सभी ने मगर कुछ समय पहेले सब बदल दिया है पहेले की पोस्ट लास्ट में और लास्ट की पोस्ट प्पहेले ये टी नोकिया मोबाइल की फोनेबूक की सेट्टिंग है जैसे last name first  first name last ये मेरे हिसाब से गलत है   बाकि आप सब बड़े लोगो की मर्ज़ी

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त रमन, 
> सराहनीय सूत्र के लिए शुभ कामनायें |
> यद्यपि पाथ जी ने इस बात से पर्दा उठा दिया है कि प्रबंधन इस विषय में क्या विचार रखता है फिर भी मैं कुछ विचार व्यक्त करना चाहूंगा इस सूत्र के विषय में :
> १. रमन जी आप सूत्र की प्रथम प्रविष्टि में ही कुछ लिंक दें दें जैसे अ) फोरम के नियम , आ) हिंदी कैसे लिखे , इ) फोरम की सुविधाएं आदि |
> २. सूत्र की दूसरी प्रविष्टि में कुछ उपयोगी सूत्रों के लिंक जैसे अ) चौपाल, आ) मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र, इ) तकनीकी ज्ञान के अन्य सूत्र आदि |
> ३. सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में चित्रों के द्वारा प्रदर्शित कुछ उपयोगी सुझाव जैसे अ) प्रविष्टि कैसे करें , आ) चित्र कैसे लगाएं, इ) सूत्र कैसे बनाएं आदि |
> ४. इसके बाद सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में फोरम में उपलब्ध बटनों के उपयोग को सचित्र समझाएं क्योंकि अभी बहुत से सदस्य बटनों का सही चयन नहीं कर पाते हैं |
> ५. आप यह भी सुझाव दें कि सूत्रधार सूत्र में विचार व्यक्त करने वाले सदस्यों को अलग अलग प्रविष्टि में धन्यवाद न दे बल्कि ४-५ धन्यवाद प्रविष्टियों को एक प्रविष्टि में लेकर एक ही प्रविष्टि में सभी के नाम लिख कर धन्यवाद अथवा आभार प्रकट करें | इससे सूत्र पर अनावाश्यक भार नहीं बढ़ता और सरसता भी बनी रहती है |
> ६.इस सूत्र की आरम्भ की प्रविष्टियों में आप नवागतों को स्पाम प्रविष्टियाँ ना करने मशवरा भी दें | 
> ...




मान्निये  नियामक जी मोनिदा 
शुक्रिया आप का / आप का सुझाव सराहनिये है / मगर एक बात पर आप धयान  दें इस सूत्र का शीर्षक है "नये सदस्य और हमलोग"  हम लोग से मतलब है हर कोई जो फोरम सदस्य हैं /  इस  सूत्र पर मैंने ये कभी नही कहा की सभी जबाब या हर तरह की मदद मैं स्यंग करूँगा / मैंने तो उन तमाम सदस्यों से आग्रह किया है की वे अपना सुविचार   रखें तथा फोरम को कैसे विवाद रहित बनाया जा सकता है और नये सदस्यों को कैसे मदद किया जा सकता है ?
वे आगे आयें और उनकी मदद करे /
आप के सुझाब अच्छे है मैं भी कोशिस करूँगा आप के विचार के अनुसार कुछ कर सकूँ / धन्यवाद .........

----------


## Devil khan

भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है इससे नए सदस्यों को काफी मदद मिलेगी मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> _आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ......"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" /_
> _फोरम पर जब कोई नया सदस्य पहली बार आते है तो उन्हें कई तरह कि समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है / कुछ सदस्य जल्द ही समझ जाते है तो कुछ को दिक्कत होती रहती है / उन्हें कई तरह कि दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / फोरम के नियम कि  जानकारी कम होती है / सामान्य विभाग के सूत्र पर भ्रमण में दिलचस्पी कम ही दिखती है /_ 
> _कुछ नये सदस्य के फोरम पर  आते ही तरह -तरह के प्रश्न पूछे जाने लगते, मशलन क्या आप पुराना सदस्य है ,आप को ये सब पहले से कैसे पता  , आप हिंदी में लिखिए यादी ?  होता यह है कि नये सदस्य हतौत्साहित हो जाते है / और उनकी रूचि कमती चली जाती है /_ 
> _दोस्तों ...आप सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है इस सूत्र पर अपनी होने बाली कठिनाई को प्रस्तुत करे ......यथा संभव हमलोग आप कि सहायता  करेंगे  /_
> _फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कस्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है फोरम हित में अपना -अपना सुविचार यहाँ प्रकट करें तथा नये सदस्य कि समस्या दूर करने में सहायक बने / नियामक जी से भी यही उम्मीद रखना चाहूँगा /_
> _फोरम पर होने बाले आये दिन विवाद से कैसे बचा जाए ? विरोध ना हो / हर सदस्य एक दुसरे को आदर और सम्मान दे / मित्र भाव कि भावना  एक दुसरे में कैसे जगाया जाय ताकि हमारा फोरम निर्विरोध प्रगति कर सके !_ 
> _आशा करूँगा आप सब का यहयोग मिलता रहेगा / धन्यवाद मित्रों ..............रमण_ 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है इससे नए सदस्यों को काफी मदद मिलेगी मित्र




खान साहब शुक्रिया मित्र / दोस्त सूत्र का मकसद है नये सदस्य कि सहायता करना , मैत्री भाव सदस्यों में बनाना और फोरम को विवाद रहित करना / आप भी अपना सहयोग देते रहे / किसी भी सदस्य का कोई भी सवाल हो जो उसकी कठिनाई के बारें में हो और वो सदस्य जानना चाहता हो तो उन तमाम सदस्यों से निवेदन है अगर आप को सही उत्तर आता हो तो कृपया बताने कि चेष्ठा करेंगे  /ये जरुरी नही है कि सभी उत्तर में ही दूँ / हो सकता है उस सवालों का जबाब मुझे न आता हो और आप में से किसी को आता हो / अतः जानकर सदस्य आगे आयें और जानकारी चाहने बाले सदस्य कि मदद करें / 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

_प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 

१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50

2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 

3शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661 

4 हिंदी में कैसे लिखें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 

५पसंद का अवतार: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=544 

६ रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें:http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1733 

७ अन्तर्वासना में चित्र अपलोड करने का तरीका :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619 

८ फोरम पर हिंदी अनिवार्य है :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2736 

९  फोरम पर दी  जाने बाली  सूचनाएं http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र मैं यही बात कहेना चाहता हू की कोई अगर नवागत है तो वो सिर्फ पहेला पेज ही देखकर आगे बढ़ता है मैंने भी नवागत होने पर यही किया है सायद सभी ने मगर कुछ समय पहेले सब बदल दिया है पहेले की पोस्ट लास्ट में और लास्ट की पोस्ट प्पहेले ये टी नोकिया मोबाइल की फोनेबूक की सेट्टिंग है जैसे last name first first name last ये मेरे हिसाब से गलत है बाकि आप सब बड़े लोगो की मर्ज़ी



प्रिये मित्र लव बर्ड  जी ! ये सूत्र किसी कि आलोचना अथवा किसी में मीन- मेष निकालने  ने के लिए नही बनाया गया है कृपया ध्यान रखें / सूत्र का मक्शत है सिर्फ कैसे किसी को मदद दी  जाय .कैसे एक दुसरे से मैत्री भाव बनाया जाय ताको फोरम विवाद रहित हो सके / धन्यवाद

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र हे भाई आपका धन्वाद ,,,*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहोत जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र हे भाई आपका धन्वाद ,,,*



_फोरम  के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कास्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है कि नये सदस्य  से येसा कोई सवाल कभी ना पूछे जिससे नए सदस्य को ठेस पहुँचता हो / किसी कि  पहचान के लिए सवाल ना करें / ये फोरम किसी कि पहचान उजागर के लिए गंभीर नही  है इसे पालन किया जाय /_ 
_आशा है आप सभी का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा / धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 


_फोरम  के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कास्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है कि आप भी अपना  -अपना सुविचार जो भी फोरम हित में हो एक बार अवश्य रखें /धन्यवाद_ 


_हर  विभाग के सूत्राधार तथा भ्रमण करने बाले उन सभी साथिओं से भी अनुरोध करना  चाहूँगा कि वे भी अपना -अपना विचार सभ्य और शालीन भाषा में प्रकट करें /  विषय है : फोरम को कैसे विवाद रहित बनाया जाय और कैसे हर सदस्य के साथ  मैत्री भाव पैदा कि जाय / धन्यवाद_

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक अछे तथा उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए रमण जी आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया. आशा करता हूँ की इस सूत्र से आने वाले नवागत सदस्यों को काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी.*

----------


## Raman46

> *एक अछे तथा उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए रमण जी आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया. आशा करता हूँ की इस सूत्र से आने वाले नवागत सदस्यों को काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी.*


शुक्रिया दोस्त 
आप से अनुरोध है अगर हो सके तो आप भी इस सूत्रा पर अपना योगदान दे सकते है मित्र / आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित अच्छी जानकारी है / शायद किसी दोस्त को इसकी जरुरत ही पड़ जाए / धन्यवाद

----------


## aadityasingh

*बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है... हम नए सदस्यों के लिए अच्छा कदम है .... वैसे मुझे कल इस फोरम तक पहुचने में दिक्कत हो रही थी ... माफ़ कीजिए अगर मैं परेशान कर रहा हूँ तो ... मैं आज ही वापस इस वेबसाइट पर आ सका .... कल दिन भर data base error आ रहा था*

----------


## Raman46

*मित्र अगर आप को हिंदी लिखने में कोई परेशानी आ रही हो तो  आप को ये सूत्र बहुत मदद करेगी* *हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है... हम नए सदस्यों के लिए अच्छा कदम है .... वैसे मुझे कल इस फोरम तक पहुचने में दिक्कत हो रही थी ... माफ़ कीजिए अगर मैं परेशान कर रहा हूँ तो ... मैं आज ही वापस इस वेबसाइट पर आ सका .... कल दिन भर data base error आ रहा था*



शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है आप का 
दोस्त अगर आप को किसी तरह की कठिनाई होती है तो आप यहाँ अपनी कठिनाई बता सकते है /आप को हर तरह से हमलोग मदद के लिए तैयार मिलेंगे /

----------


## Raman46

*अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बातें* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580




दोस्तों इस  सूत्र पर आप को फोरम के सम्बन्ध में अच्छी  जानकारी मिलेगी /

----------


## Raman46

*चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ* 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=978*

दोस्तों अगर आप को चित्र बाली प्रविष्टियाँ डालने में कोई कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है आप को मदद मिलेगी

----------


## Raman46

*"अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में "
* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5571* _दोस्तों इस लिंक पर आप को इन्टरनेट  के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलगा / जो सदस्य नेट के बारे में अधिक जानकारी  चाहते है उन्हें यहाँ मदद मिलेगा_

----------


## draculla

बेहतर मदद पूर्ण सूत्र है.
आशा करता हूँ की नए सदस्यों को जरुर लाभ मिलेगा.
आके इस सराहनीय कार्यों के लिए.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> बेहतर मदद पूर्ण सूत्र है.
> आशा करता हूँ की नए सदस्यों को जरुर लाभ मिलेगा.
> आके इस सराहनीय कार्यों के लिए.
> धन्यवाद


वन्दे-मातरम द्रकुला जी मित्र  स्वागत है आप का 
मित्र आप से भी अनुरोध है  कृपया अपना  मार्ग दर्शन देते रहे तथा जरुरत पड़ने पर किसी  सदस्य के दुयारा पूछे  गये सवालों का निदान करने में अपना योगदान दें /धन्यवाद  
 
 
*सवाल जवाब : Dark Rider " सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में  पूछे "* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1430



दोस्त आप किसी भी तरह की तकनीकी सवाल के बारे  में  इस  सूत्र  का मदद ले सकते है /सूत्राधार आप के सवालों  का सही- सही  उत्तर दे कर आप का मदद करेंगे /

----------


## Raman46

*हस्ताक्षर ओन डिमांड : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8553 *  दोस्त अगर आप अपना चित्रयुक्त  हस्ताक्षर बनबाना चाहते है तो इस इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है /  सूत्रधार आप की हर  सम्भव सहायता करेंगे /

----------


## Raman46

*असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......
* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538* दोस्त अगर आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित कोई  जानकारी चाहिए तो ये लिंक पर जाएँ / यहाँ आप के हर सवाल का संतोष जनक उत्तर  सूत्राधार से मिलेगा / धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> _आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ......"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" /_
> _फोरम पर जब कोई नया सदस्य पहली बार आते है तो उन्हें कई तरह कि समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है / कुछ सदस्य जल्द ही समझ जाते है तो कुछ को दिक्कत होती रहती है / उन्हें कई तरह कि दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / फोरम के नियम कि  जानकारी कम होती है / सामान्य विभाग के सूत्र पर भ्रमण में दिलचस्पी कम ही दिखती है /_ 
> _कुछ नये सदस्य के फोरम पर  आते ही तरह -तरह के प्रश्न पूछे जाने लगते, मशलन क्या आप पुराना सदस्य है ,आप को ये सब पहले से कैसे पता  , आप हिंदी में लिखिए यादी ?  होता यह है कि नये सदस्य हतौत्साहित हो जाते है / और उनकी रूचि कमती चली जाती है /_ 
> _दोस्तों ...आप सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है इस सूत्र पर अपनी होने बाली कठिनाई को प्रस्तुत करे ......यथा संभव हमलोग आप कि सहायता  करेंगे  /_
> _फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कस्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है फोरम हित में अपना -अपना सुविचार यहाँ प्रकट करें तथा नये सदस्य कि समस्या दूर करने में सहायक बने / नियामक जी से भी यही उम्मीद रखना चाहूँगा /_
> _फोरम पर होने बाले आये दिन विवाद से कैसे बचा जाए ? विरोध ना हो / हर सदस्य एक दुसरे को आदर और सम्मान दे / मित्र भाव कि भावना  एक दुसरे में कैसे जगाया जाय ताकि हमारा फोरम निर्विरोध प्रगति कर सके !_ 
> _आशा करूँगा आप सब का यहयोग मिलता रहेगा / धन्यवाद मित्रों ..............रमण_ 
> 
> 
> ...



नये सदस्यों से निवेदन है अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी  भी तरह की असुविधा होती है तो आप अपना कठिनाई यहाँ पोस्ट करें / आप को हमलोग हर तरह  से आप की मदद करेंगे / धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*करते रहे मदद युहीं सदा इस फोरम में सभी मेहमानों की,ऐ रमण,
बस तुझ जैसे मददगारों मित्रों की वजह से रौनकनशीं है ये चमन*

----------


## Raman46

> *करते रहे मदद युहीं सदा इस फोरम में सभी मेहमानों की,ऐ रमण,
> बस तुझ जैसे मददगारों मित्रों की वजह से रौनकनशीं है ये चमन*





*मेरे प्रिये अजीज दोस्त मन- वकील जी भाई * 

*शुरू से ही मैं के आप शुक्र गुजार हूँ दोस्त * 

*आप जैसे चिराग दानों से ही  ये दुनिया  रौशन है कोई शक हमें नही है  /*

*करता हूँ क़द्र आब के जज्बातों का मिशाल कायम  रहे  जगमगाता रहे है //*

----------


## Raman46

सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339


दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें

----------


## Raman46

*गर्म मसाला विभाग में प्रवेश बन्द करने के लिए आग्रह*http://forum.hindivichar.com/announcement.php?f=16
*दोस्त : जो सदस्य अपने लिए गर्म मसाला विभाग नहीं चाहते, वे अपने आग्रह इस सूत्रा पर  लिखें ! इससे आपको उन विज्ञापनों से छुटकारा भी मिल जाएगा।*

----------


## Raman46

http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30



दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /

----------


## Raman46

http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 



दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग  करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल  की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /

----------


## man-vakil

*इस फोरम का रहनुमां है वो बढाता है यूँ मदद के लिए हाथ,
उस रमण को यारों मन लो हरदिल अज़ीज़,रहे जो सदा साथ*

----------


## marwariladka

वाह रमण भाई बहुत अछे काम कर रहे हो..लगे रहो बंधू...

----------


## Raman46

> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग  करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल  की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /





> *इस फोरम का रहनुमां है वो बढाता है यूँ मदद के लिए हाथ,
> उस रमण को यारों मन लो हरदिल अज़ीज़,रहे जो सदा साथ*





> वाह रमण भाई बहुत अछे काम कर रहे हो..लगे रहो बंधू...



शुक्रिया विक्की मित्र तथा मेरे अजीज दोस्त  मन-वकील जी /स्वागत  है आप का  / आप से भी निवेदन है दोस्त कैसे नवागत की मदद की  जाय / फोरम को कैसे विवाद रहित रखा जाय / सदस्यों में मैत्री भाव कैसे उत्पन्य की  जाय / यही है इस सूत्र का मूल उद्देश्य / आप सभी का सहयोग वान्छ्निये  है मित्र  /धन्यवाद

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बहुत ही अच्छा और सराहनिए प्रयास है दोस्त ....... नए सदस्यों के साथ साथ कभी कभी पुराने सदस्यों को भी इस फोरम पर कौनसी चीज़ कहाँ है देखने में दिककत होती है 
आपका ये प्रयास दोनों प्रकार के सदस्यों के लिए एक मार्गदर्शक साबित होगा 
आपके इस कार्य के लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

चौधरी चाचा*

----------


## Raman46

> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग  करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल  की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /





> *बहुत ही अच्छा और सराहनिए प्रयास है दोस्त ....... नए सदस्यों के साथ साथ कभी कभी पुराने सदस्यों को भी इस फोरम पर कौनसी चीज़ कहाँ है देखने में दिककत होती है 
> आपका ये प्रयास दोनों प्रकार के सदस्यों के लिए एक मार्गदर्शक साबित होगा 
> आपके इस कार्य के लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद
> 
> चौधरी चाचा*


शुक्रिया चौधरी चाचा जी स्वागत  है आप का /धन्यबाद 
सभी दोतों को नमस्ते / आप सभी  दोस्तों से निवेदन है ,कृपया एक बार ऊपर के सूत्रा पर पधारे और अपना सुविचार प्रकट  करें /धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

रमन भाई बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने 
इस सूत्र पर आपने जो मेहनत की है वो काबिल ए तारीफ है
यकीनन इस सूत्र से सभी को कुछ न कुछ जानने का मौका मिलेगा और नये सदस्योँ के लिये तो ये सूत्र एक वरदान साबित होगा
एक अच्छा सूत्र निर्माण करने के लिये आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Raman46

> रमन भाई बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने 
> इस सूत्र पर आपने जो मेहनत की है वो काबिल ए तारीफ है
> यकीनन इस सूत्र से सभी को कुछ न कुछ जानने का मौका मिलेगा और नये सदस्योँ के लिये तो ये सूत्र एक वरदान साबित होगा
> एक अच्छा सूत्र निर्माण करने के लिये आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद॥


शुक्रिया कृष जी मित्र /स्वागत  है दोस्त आप का /धन्यबाद 






*व्याकरण http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780*
* व्याकरण वह शास्त्र है जिसके  द्वारा किसी भी भाषा के शब्दों और वाक्यों के शुद्ध स्वरूपों एवं शुद्ध प्रयोगों का  विशद ज्ञान कराया जाता है।
 शुद्ध भाषा का पूर्ण ज्ञान व्याकरण के बिना प्राप्त  नहीं हो  सकता। अतः भाषा और व्याकरण का घनिष्ठ संबंध हैं वह भाषा  में शुध्य  उच्चारण, शब्द-प्रयोग, वाक्य-गठन तथा अर्थों के प्रयोग के रूप को  निश्चित करता है।*
*दोस्तों अगर आप  हिंदी व्याकरण  के बारें में जानना चाहतें है तो ऊपर के लिंक देखें /धन्यवाद*

----------


## Raman46

*दोस्तों ! भारतीय विश्विद्यालयों के वेब एड्रेस (web  sites) जानने के  लिए इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4483*

----------


## nileshthematrix@Gmail.com

> *दोस्तों ! भारतीय विश्विद्यालयों के वेब एड्रेस (web  sites) जानने के  लिए इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4483*



*बहुत ही अच्छा और सराहनिए प्रयास है दोस्त दोस्त हो तो आप जेसा*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत ही अच्छा और सराहनिए प्रयास है दोस्त दोस्त हो तो आप जेसा*



*शुक्रिया दोस्त  स्वागत है आप का 


*

     हाई ब्लड  प्रेशर 
 एक सामान्य बीमारी जो असाध्य मानी जाती है 
इसका एक बहुत साधारण उपाय है  
छोटी इलायची (जिसे हम अक्सर पान अथवा खाने के बाद का स्वाद बढ़ने के लिए मुह  में रखते हैं) ५० ग्राम लें, इमाम दस्ते में छिलके सहित कूट कूट कर पाउडर बना लें,  अब इसको किसी साफ़ सूखी डिब्बी में भर लें, नित्य सुबह शौचादि से निवृत्त होकर खाली  पेट एक चुटकी पाउडर को मुह में डालिए और एक कप पानी पी लीजिये.
इसे लेने के एक  घंटे बाद तक और कुछ खाना पीना नहीं है, उसके बाद अपना नित्य कर्म कर सकते हैं.  
कुछ ही दिनों में हाई ब्लड प्रेशर सामान्य हो जायेगा, यह पाउडर इसी प्रकार से  प्रयोग करते हुए खत्म करना है.
  लो ब्लड प्रेशर के लिए बड़ी इलायची (जिसे किराने वाले डोडा के नाम से जानते हैं  और गरम मसाले में डाली जाती है) को इसी प्रकार से कूट कर पाउडर बना लें और उपरोक्त  पहली प्रविष्टि में बताये अनुसार एक चुटकी पाउडर को एक कप पानी से पीना है. इसके एक  घंटे बाद तक कुछ खाना पीना नहीं है. फिर दिन के सामान्य कार्य कर सकते हैं.  /....श्री संत्यें जी के अचूक नुश्खे /
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=36

----------


## Raman46

दोस्तों ! आज कल के भाग दौड़ में  हमारा जीवन एक मशीन बन कर रह गया है / दिन प्रतिदिन मानव  स्वास्थ्य  गीरता  जा रहा है / आये  दिन कोई ना  कोई  बीमारी धर दबोचे जा रहा है / यैसे  में योग और योगासन  हमारे लिए रामवाण का  काम करता है / अगर आप योग और योगासन के बारे में अधिक जानकारी चाहतें है तो इस लिंक  को देख सकते है / मदद मिलेगा / 
*योग , योगासन और उनके फायदे http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6830*

----------


## Raman46

[COLOR="#008000"][SIZE=4]दोस्तों  

नशा कैसा भी हो, बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं। नशे से मुक्ति के तरीका जानने के लिए भावना सिंह रचित सूत्र देख सकते है 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8233  नशे का करें नाश

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है


*शुक्रिया दोस्त  स्वागत है आप* 



* बालों की कैसे करें देखभाल* *खूबसूरत बाल पर्सनैलिटी* में  निखार लाने के साथ-साथ हमारी सेहत का भी आईना होते हैं। बालों का बेवक्त पकना या  झड़ना किसी की भी नींद उड़ा सकता है। हालांकि कई फैक्टर मिलकर बालों की सेहत तय  करते हैं। फिर भी   थोड़ी सी देखभाल से अच्छे बाल पा सकते हैं। बालों की सेहत से  जुड़ी जानकारी के लिए भावना सिंह रचित  सूत्र का सहारा लिया जा सकता है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8232

----------


## Raman46

*स्त्री स्वास्थ्य : (गर्भावस्था मे कुछ  सावधानियाँ )
* नारि  अपने को तभी पूर्ण मानती है जब वह माँ  बनती है अर्थात  अपनी कोख से बच्चे को जन्म देती है। लेकिन शिशु को जन्म देने के  लिए नौ माह का लम्बा सफ़र तय करना पडता है। यदि इस दौरान सब कुछ ठीक रहा तो  वह स्वस्थ्य  शिशु को जन्म दे कर अपनी मनोकामना पूर्ण करती है /लेकिन कई बार  गर्भवती  महिलाओं के साथ कोई अप्रिय हादसा हो जाता है और वह मातृत्व सुख से वंचित  रह जाती है। यदि वे कुछ बातों का ध्यान रखें तो वे बिना किसी  अड्चन के स्वस्थ बच्चे को जन्म दे सकती है। अधिक  जानकारी के लिए मिस्टर  अलोन रचित सूत्रा देख सकते है :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5117

----------


## Raman46

*पथरी   एक जान लेवा खातरनाक  वीमारी है / इसका घरेलु इलाज संभव है 
**पथरी का एक इलाज जो बिना किसी ओपरेशन के पथरी बाहर कर देता है 
 दो मूली  रात को ऊँचे किनारे वाली थाली में कद्दू कस कर थोडा सा सैंधा नमक छिड़क कर, एक  किनारे से थोडा ऊँचा करके ढक कर रख दीजिये, सुबह शौचादि निवृत्त होकर कसी हुई मूली  को निचोड़ कर इसका रस पीयें, लगभग १५-२० दिनों में पथरी बाहर हो जाएगी
इसे पीने  के एक घंटे बाद तक कोई अन्य वस्तु का सेवन ना करें, उसके बाद आप अपने नित्य कर्म कर  सकते हैं.**लगभग एक किलो पका  हुआ "गहरे पीले रंग" का कद्दू (कोला) नित्य किसी सब्जी वाले से ताजा कटवा कर लायें,  सुबह शौचादि से निवृत्त होकर कद्दू को छिलका हटा कर कद्दू कस करें और निचोड़ कर  उसके रस में स्वाद के अनुसार नमक डाल कर पियें, लगभग २० दिनों में पथरी बाहर हो  जाएगी 
इसे पीने के एक घंटे बाद तक कोई अन्य वस्तु का सेवन ना करें, उसके बाद आप  अपने नित्य कर्म कर सकते हैं./........ श्री संत्यें जी के घरेलु नुश्खे का लाभ  उठायें*

----------


## Raman46

> Dost....prabandhan vibhag me blood pressure or pathri ki charcha kyun...???



प्रिये मित्र रणवीर जी तथा पूर्व नियामक जी आप का सूत्रा पर स्वागत है/

मित्र इस सूत्र का मूल उद्देश्य है हर तरह से सदस्यों को सहायता पहुँचाना /  अगर किसी सदस्य को इससे फायदा पहुँचता है तो इसी में हमारा हित निहित है / आप से भी  निवेदन करना चाहूँगा की आप अपना अनमोल सुझाव दे कैसे हम एक दुसरे की  मदद करने में सहायक हो सकते है पधाधिकारी जी मित्र /

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश  भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
> धन्यवाद |





> _प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 
> 
> १ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50
> 
> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> 
> 3शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661 
> 
> 4 हिंदी में कैसे लिखें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 
> ...





> *मित्र अगर आप को हिंदी लिखने में कोई परेशानी आ रही हो तो  आप को ये सूत्र बहुत मदद करेगी*
> 
> *हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303*





> *अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बातें*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों इस  सूत्र पर आप को फोरम के सम्बन्ध में अच्छी  जानकारी मिलेगी /





> *चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ * 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=९७८*
> 
> दोस्तों अगर आप को चित्र बाली  प्रविष्टियाँ डालने में कोई कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है आप  को मदद मिलेगी





> *"अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में "
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5571*
> 
> _दोस्तों इस लिंक पर आप को इन्टरनेट  के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलगा / जो सदस्य नेट के बारे में अधिक जानकारी  चाहते है उन्हें यहाँ मदद मिलेगा_





> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग  करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल  की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /





> शुक्रिया कृष जी मित्र /स्वागत  है दोस्त आप का /धन्यबाद 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *व्याकरण http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780*
> * व्याकरण वह शास्त्र है जिसके  द्वारा किसी भी भाषा के शब्दों और वाक्यों के शुद्ध स्वरूपों एवं शुद्ध प्रयोगों का  विशद ज्ञान कराया जाता है।
> ...





> *दोस्तों ! भारतीय विश्विद्यालयों के वेब एड्रेस (web  sites) जानने के  लिए इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4483*





> दोस्तों ! आज कल के भाग दौड़ में  हमारा जीवन एक मशीन बन कर रह गया है / दिन प्रतिदिन मानव  स्वास्थ्य  गीरता  जा रहा है / आये  दिन कोई ना  कोई  बीमारी धर दबोचे जा रहा है / यैसे  में योग और योगासन  हमारे लिए रामवाण का  काम करता है / अगर आप योग और योगासन के बारे में अधिक जानकारी चाहतें है तो इस लिंक  को देख सकते है / मदद मिलेगा / 
> *योग , योगासन और उनके फायदे http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6830*





> *        नशे का करें नाश नशा  कैसा भी हो, बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि  इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो  जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं।  नशे से मुक्ति के   तरीका जानने   के लिए भावना सिंह रचित सूत्र देख सकते है :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8233
> 
> *





> Dost....prabandhan vibhag me blood pressure or pathri ki charcha kyun...???







दोस्तों आप आप का इस सूत्र पर स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

दोस्त! बीमारी कई तरह के होते है कुछ  बीमारियाँ थोड़ी सी सावधानियां वर्ती जाय तो बड़े आशानी से घरेलु उपचार से भी ठीक हो  जाता है /

अगर आप  घरेलु नुश्खे के  बारें में  जानना चाहतें है, हमारे मित्र मन्टू जी  भाई के सूत्र पर जाएँ  / लिंक है :[SIZE=4]
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6758

----------


## Raman46

> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें



 संलग्न चित्र

----------


## Raman46

*किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने  अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
*अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक को देखें * 
*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=9348&page=2*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

क्या बात है रमण भाई ......

कहा से लाते हो इतना सब सोच विचार ...

थोडा बहुत हमें भी दे दो ऐसा दिमाग

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=Triple-S HARYANVI;660227]क्या बात है रमण भाई ......

कहा से लाते हो इतना सब सोच विचार ...

थोडा बहुत हमें भी दे दो ऐसा दिमाग[/QUOTE]


पडोसी सीसवाल जी भाई २५/१२ /२०११ को दे दूंगा एक अच्छा सा दिमाग .....

----------


## love50

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Raman46

> क्या बात है रमण भाई ......
> 
> कहा से लाते हो इतना सब सोच विचार ...
> 
> थोडा बहुत हमें भी दे दो ऐसा दिमाग









> अच्छा सूत्र है




Quote Originally Posted by Raman46 View Post
http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6
दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /

शुक्रिया तथा धन्यवाद आप सब का / अपना बहुमूल्य विचार भी प्रकट  करें

----------


## nitin9935

रमण भाई आपने एक बहुत ही अच्छे और जरूरी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 

आप नियंमको को अनुरोध करके इस सूत्र को स्थिर करवा ले जिससे नए आने वाले सदस्यों को इस ढूँढने में परेशानी ना हो

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई आपने एक बहुत ही अच्छे और जरूरी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 
> 
> आप नियंमको को अनुरोध करके इस सूत्र को स्थिर करवा ले जिससे नए आने वाले सदस्यों को इस ढूँढने में परेशानी ना हो



अति उत्तम विचार है मित्र धन्यवाद आप का दोस्त

----------


## A Smart Boy

अच्हा  सूत्र है .......

----------


## Teach Guru

रमन भाई आपने बहुत हि लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.............

----------


## swami ji

*नए सदस्यों  को बहोत लाभ करता सूत्र हे ये ,,,,लगे रहे आप दोस्त ..*

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया रमन जी ने/हम जैसे नये लोगों को जानकारी मिलेगा/

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई आपने एक बहुत ही अच्छे और जरूरी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 
> 
> आप नियंमको को अनुरोध करके इस सूत्र को स्थिर करवा ले जिससे नए आने वाले सदस्यों को इस ढूँढने में परेशानी ना हो





> अच्हा  सूत्र है .......





> रमन भाई आपने बहुत हि लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.............





> *नए सदस्यों  को बहोत लाभ करता सूत्र हे ये ,,,,लगे रहे आप दोस्त ..*





> बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया रमन जी ने/हम जैसे नये लोगों को जानकारी मिलेगा/


शुक्रिया  /आप सभी को  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र  /स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /



*साँफ़्टवेअर आँन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500* दोस्तों आज नेट महामाया कि  अंतरजाल हमारे चारो ओर अपनी जाल  बिछाने में सफल हो चुकी है / दुनियां कि एक नितांत आवश्यकता बन चुकी है ,पल पल पर  हमें इसकी जरुरत पड़ रही है / इसके बिना हम अब एक कदम भी आगे नही बढ़ सकते / इसके लिए  एक अच्छे  साँफ़्टवेअर कि जरुरत पड़ती ही रहती है / अगर आप इसके बारे में अधिक से  अधिक जानकारी पाना चाहते है तो आप को ऊपर दिए गये लिंक कि सहारा ले सकते है / इस  लिंक पर हमारे अनुभवी साथी आप को एक से बढ़ कर एक जानकारी दिए जा रहे है / आप को  यहाँ मदद मिलेगी / धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

*मूवी ओन डिमांड : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=174 *  *दोस्तों* *अगर आप मूवी के शौक़ीन है  और एक से बढ़ कर एक मूवी  अपने पसंद कि  देखना चाहते है मगर जानकारी के आभाव में बंचित रह रहे तो अब आप कि  ईक्षा पूरी हो सकती है / इसके लिए आप ऊपर के लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / आप को हर  तरह कि मूवी ऑन डिमांड मिल सकता है /धन्यवाद  
*

----------


## Raman46

*फ्री फ्री फ्री अब  इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7182* दोस्त 
आज इन्टरनेट की जमाना है / इसके  बगैर आज की दुनियां अधूरी है / नेट चलाने के लिए जरुरत पढ़ती है नेट कनेक्सन की  ,जिसके लिए काफी पैसे खर्च होते है / नेट फ्री में भी चलाया जा सकता /यह सुविधा नेट  पर ही उप्ल्पध्य है किसी हद तक / मगर कैसे ?  अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करने के लिए  आप  ऊपर दिए सुतरा लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है /  हमारे अनुभवि साथियों ने बहत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है / आप भी  इसके फायदे उठा सकते है दोस्त / तो फिर देर किस बात कि आइये देखते है /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

खेल समाचार      http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1553 

क्रिकेट की कुछ रोचक ख़बरेँ : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7750



दोस्त 
अगर आप खेल खिलाडी प्रेमी है और आप खेल जगत के बारें में खाश कर (क्रिकेट) समाचार जानने के इक्षुक है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक काफी मददगार साबित हो सकता है / धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र रमन ये बताइए ये जो आप लोग कुछ भी टाइप करते है  वो कभी लाल कभी हरा कभी नीला ये कई रंगो में कैसै दिखता है जबकि मैं कुछ लिखता हूँ वो कालें अक्षरों में दिखता है।मै मोबाइल से आता हूँ।

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र रमन ये बताइए ये जो आप लोग कुछ भी टाइप करते है वो कभी लाल कभी हरा कभी नीला ये कई रंगो में कैसै दिखता है जबकि मैं कुछ लिखता हूँ वो कालें अक्षरों में दिखता है।


प्रिये मित्र 
आप जिस किसी भी लाइन को जो भी कलर देना चाहते है उसे उस वाक्य को सेलेक्ट करलें और फिर मन चाचा कलर बाला बटन से सेलेक्ट कर लें बस हो गया आप का काम / कलर बाला बटन A  बाला लिंक पर उसी विंडो में है आप  गौर से देखें /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

प्यारे दोस्त साथियों 


चौपाल फोरम कि एक वेहतरीन सूत्र है जहाँ आप अपने मन कि बात शभ्य भाषा में आदान प्रदान कर सकते है / बहुत मजा आएगा एक बार अवश्य भरमन करें ,पर ध्यान रहे यहाँ किसी तरह कि अश्लील या सेक्सी बातें अथवा महिला सदस्यों से प्रेम निवेदन  नही कर सकते है / आप अपना मनोरंजन शुध्य तरीके से कर सकते है / बहुत मजा आयगा दोस्त / आप खुद ही देख लीजिये /लिंक है 



 :चौपाल   :      http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6&page=18002

----------


## Raman46

दोस्त 

*सभी सदस्यों के बीच का आपसी बेहतर संबाद ही मनोरंजन लायक माहोल उत्पन्न करा  पाता है /  इसे   बनाये रखने के लिए एक दुसरे को प्रोतसाहित करते रहने का अपना एक अलग महत्व है./ पेश है कुछ सुझाव , जो अच्छी शुरुआत साबित हो सकती है , पसंद आये तो अमल करें:-* 

इसके लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सवित हो सकता है खुद ही देख लें / 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7424

----------


## Raman46

दोस्त 


अगर आप को फोरम के सम्वन्ध में अथवा अपने किसी परेशानी के बारें में नियामक /प्रवन्धक से कुछ कहना या जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / आप इस लिंक पर जाएँ और फिर अपने अनुसार जैसा आप कि जरुरत है बाले सब लिंक पर पहुंचे / आप को काफी सहूलियत होगी /


 
मुझे कुछ कहना है
(सदस्यों के विचार, सुझाव, समस्या-समाधान)


http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19

----------


## Badtameez

> प्रिये मित्र 
> आप जिस किसी भी लाइन को जो भी कलर देना चाहते है उसे उस वाक्य को सेलेक्ट करलें और फिर मन चाचा कलर बाला बटन से सेलेक्ट कर लें बस हो गया आप का काम / कलर बाला बटन A  बाला लिंक पर उसी विंडो में है आप  गौर से देखें /धन्यवाद


मित्र मैं मोबाइल से हूँ मेरा मोबाइल nokiax2-01 है।

----------


## Raman46

दोस्त 
आप के लिए आप कि हर तरह कि सुविधा के लिए निचे दिए गये लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / आजमा कर तो देखें 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599  सूत्र कैसे बनायें ! *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196  हिंदी में कैसे लिखें http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=544  पसंद का अवतार http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे देंhttp://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156 !!रेप्युटेशन के नियम!! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333 पिक्चर अपलोड के तरीकेफोरम में सीधे हिंदी कैसे लिखे? http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338


लोगिन आईडी नाम कैसे बदलें    ;http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2234


**क्या कैसे करें ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31*

----------


## aadityasingh

*मुझे अवि एक सदस्य ने रेपो दिया ... मुझे इसका पता कैसे चलेगा की मुझे मिला है?*

----------


## Raman46

> *मुझे अवि एक सदस्य ने रेपो दिया ... मुझे इसका पता कैसे चलेगा की मुझे मिला है?*



प्रिये दोस्त 

आप इसके लिए setting  बटन का पर जाएँ 
यह बटन सबसे ऊपर जहाँ logout (निर्गम) बटन है ठीक उसके बगल में ही इसे क्लीक करें एक पेज खुलेगा ,उसी में ये रेपो पॉइंट दिखेगा / रेपो पॉइंट देने बाले ने अगर अपना नाम लिखा होगा तो वो भी दिखाई देगा और आप को एक हरा सा बत्ती भी दिखाई देखा / ऊपर अब तक कितने पॉइंट्स मिला है ये भी दिखाई देगा / धन्यवाद दोस्त /स्वागत है आप /

----------


## aadityasingh

> प्रिये दोस्त 
> 
> आप इसके लिए setting  बटन का पर जाएँ 
> यह बटन सबसे ऊपर जहाँ logout (निर्गम) बटन है ठीक उसके बगल में ही इसे क्लीक करें एक पेज खुलेगा ,उसी में ये रेपो पॉइंट दिखेगा / रेपो पॉइंट देने बाले ने अगर अपना नाम लिखा होगा तो वो भी दिखाई देगा और आप को एक हरा सा बत्ती भी दिखाई देखा / ऊपर अब तक कितने पॉइंट्स मिला है ये भी दिखाई देगा / धन्यवाद दोस्त /स्वागत है आप /


*आपका बहुत बहुत धनयवाद ... बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी*  *कृपया यह भी बताने का कष्ट करें की Fonts बड़ा कैसे लिखे*

----------


## Raman46

> *आपका बहुत बहुत धनयवाद ... बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी* *कृपया यह भी बताने का कष्ट करें की Fonts बड़ा कैसे लिखे*



शुक्रिया दोस्त /धन्यवाद आप का 


(size ) बाला बटन  को क्लीक करें और आप जो साइज़ चाहते है सेलेक्ट करले ,हो गया आप काम

----------


## aadityasingh

> शुक्रिया दोस्त /धन्यवाद आप का 
> 
> 
> (size ) बाला बटन  को क्लीक करें और आप जो साइज़ चाहते है सेलेक्ट करले ,हो गया आप काम


*बढ़िया है... फिर से धन्यवाद*

----------


## mantu007

*हाँ रमण जी बोलना तो बहुत है इस सूत्र में लेकिन अभी धीरे धीरे ही सब बोलूँगा ............*

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी यह एक और आपका अच्छा सूत्र है.
> और न्वागतों के लिए एक अच्छा मार्ग दर्शक भी होगा.
> अब हम न्वागातों से मैत्री भाव कैसे जगा सकते हैं?
>  जब तक वह हमारे से कोई वार्ता अदि न करे, या फोरम पर किसी सूत्र मे आमना सामना हो तभी न .
> नवागत तो स्वयम ही झिझकेगा बात करते हुए . हाँ तब पुराने सदस्य उसकी झिझक दूर क्र सकते हैं,
>  और उस को कोई परेशानी अगर हो तो दूर कर सकते हैं अथवा सही मार्ग बता सकते हैं.
> पर बात तभी बनेगी जब उस  नवागत से आमना सामना हो तभी.




मित्रों आप की सुविधा के लिए कुछ लिंक दे रहा हूँ इसे एक बार जरुर देख लें 
१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=85862 
2 हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें http://www.google.com/transliterate 
3 सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ | http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...961#post645961 

४ चौपाल पर जाएँ : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...17787&p=653240

----------


## Raman46

दोस्तों 

मोबाईल आज हर किसी की एक बेहद जरुरी चीज बन गयी है / मगर आये दिन कोई ना कोई समस्या मुहं वाये खड़ी नजर आती है / नये नये मोबाईल मार्केट में आये दिन आ रही है / कैसे इसकी समस्या से निपटा जाये .अगर आप जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र कारगर सवित होगा /एक बार देखें तो सही /लिंक है 

:http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=118 मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए संपर्क करे

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्तों 
> 
> मोबाईल आज हर किसी की एक बेहद जरुरी चीज बन गयी है / मगर आये दिन कोई ना कोई समस्या मुहं वाये खड़ी नजर आती है / नये नये मोबाईल मार्केट में आये दिन आ रही है / कैसे इसकी समस्या से निपटा जाये .अगर आप जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र कारगर सवित होगा /एक बार देखें तो सही /लिंक है 
> 
> :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=118 मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए संपर्क करे


दोस्त अगर आप किसी सूत्राधार को अथवा किसी भी सदस्य को रेपो पॉइंट देतें है तो दो बातें कम से कम अवश्य लिखे एक तो आप अपना नाम और दूसरा +रेपो देने की वजह / जैसे आप को सूत्र पसंद याया/ कॉमेंट्स पसंद आया आदि / अपना नाम लिख कर रेपो देने से प्राप्त करता हो पता चल जाता है की रेपो किसने और क्यों दिया /इससे आप को भी फायदा होगा/उस सदस्य से आप की मित्रत्ता की भावना बढ़ेगी /वो सदस्य भी आप के सूत्र या प्रविष्टि में रूचि लेने लगेगा / धन्यबाद

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत खूब रमण भाई ,,,इसे पुराने और नए सदस्यों को बहोत फायदा  होगा ,,,*

----------


## swami ji

> दोस्तों 
> 
> मोबाईल आज हर किसी की एक बेहद जरुरी चीज बन गयी है / मगर आये दिन कोई ना कोई समस्या मुहं वाये खड़ी नजर आती है / नये नये मोबाईल मार्केट में आये दिन आ रही है / कैसे इसकी समस्या से निपटा जाये .अगर आप जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र कारगर सवित होगा /एक बार देखें तो सही /लिंक है 
> 
> :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=118 *बहोत धन्वाद  मेरे सूत्र को अपने चाँद चाँद  लगाया हे ,,,,आभारी रहूँगा दोस्त आपका ,,*मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए संपर्क करे


*बहोत धन्वाद  मेरे सूत्र को अपने चाँद चाँद  लगाया हे ,,,,आभारी रहूँगा दोस्त आपका ,,*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहोत धन्वाद मेरे सूत्र को अपने चाँद चाँद लगाया हे ,,,,आभारी रहूँगा दोस्त आपका ,,*


शुक्रिया स्वामी जी महाराज /स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## sushilnkt

> शुक्रिया कृष जी मित्र /स्वागत  है दोस्त आप का /धन्यबाद 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *व्याकरण http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780*
> * व्याकरण वह शास्त्र है जिसके  द्वारा किसी भी भाषा के शब्दों और वाक्यों के शुद्ध स्वरूपों एवं शुद्ध प्रयोगों का  विशद ज्ञान कराया जाता है।
> ...


आपने बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र शुरू किया है ..

----------


## Raman46

> आपने बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र शुरू किया है ..



शुक्रिया सुशिल जी स्वागत है आप का /धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> *फ्री फ्री फ्री अब  इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7182* दोस्त 
> आज इन्टरनेट की जमाना है / इसके  बगैर आज की दुनियां अधूरी है / नेट चलाने के लिए जरुरत पढ़ती है नेट कनेक्सन की  ,जिसके लिए काफी पैसे खर्च होते है / नेट फ्री में भी चलाया जा सकता /यह सुविधा नेट  पर ही उप्ल्पध्य है किसी हद तक / मगर कैसे ?  अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करने के लिए  आप  ऊपर दिए सुतरा लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है /  हमारे अनुभवि साथियों ने बहत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है / आप भी  इसके फायदे उठा सकते है दोस्त / तो फिर देर किस बात कि आइये देखते है /धन्यवाद



मैं आपका शुक्रिया करता हूँ , जो आपने मेरे सूत्र को यहाँ जगह दी............धन्यवाद|

----------


## Raman46

*दोस्तों ! 

*
*अगर आप   नेट से किसी भी तरह की  विडिओ ,  किसी भी तरह की सॉफ्टवेर,कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड ,* *करना चाहते है मगर अधूरी जानकारी की वजह से कोई परेशानी आ रही है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है  / यहाँ आप को आप के अनुसार ऑन डिमांड विडिओ ,सॉफ्टवेर, फाइल डाउनलोड के तौर तरीके बड़े ही सहज ढंग से बताया गया है /हमारे फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य सुपर-बॉय 007  कि मदद ले सकते है / फिर देर किस बात कि खुद ही देख लीजये /धन्यवाद 

*
 सब कुछ ओंन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7703

----------


## super_boy00007

> *दोस्तों ! 
> 
> *
> *अगर आप   नेट से किसी भी तरह की  विडिओ ,  किसी भी तरह की सॉफ्टवेर,कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड ,* *करना चाहते है मगर अधूरी जानकारी की वजह से कोई परेशानी आ रही है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है  / यहाँ आप को आप के अनुसार ऑन डिमांड विडिओ ,सॉफ्टवेर, फाइल डाउनलोड के तौर तरीके बड़े ही सहज ढंग से बताया गया है /हमारे फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य सुपर-बॉय 007  कि मदद ले सकते है / फिर देर किस बात कि खुद ही देख लीजये /धन्यवाद 
> 
> *
>  सब कुछ ओंन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7703


धन्यवाद् मित्र  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## Raman46

> मैं आपका शुक्रिया करता हूँ , जो आपने मेरे सूत्र को यहाँ जगह दी............धन्यवाद|





> धन्यवाद् मित्र :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:




शुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यवाद आप सभी का / स्वागत है मित्र आप का

----------


## Raman46

दोस्तों

आज के इस मशीनी युग में हर कोई एक मशीन बन कर रह गया है / दिन रात कि कड़ी मेहनत और भाग दौड़ से परेशान व्यक्ति,
अपने खान पान से इतना लापरबाह हो गया है कि कब क्या खाएं क्या नही खाएं किस समय खाएं सब भूल जाता है / परिणाम स्वरूप लोग अपने स्वास्थ्य से ही खिल बाड कर बैठते है / मोटापा में बेताहजा ब्रिधि होने लगती है / डायबिटीज का भी मरीज बन जाते है / कई तरह कि विमारियाओं के शिकार होते रहते है / आहार विहार का हमारे शारीर से सीधा सम्बन्ध है / इसकी जानकारी के आभाव में हम आये दिन शिकार होते रहते है / तोंद का निकल जाना आम बात हो जाता है / 
अगर आप अपने आहार विहार को ठीक तरह से समझना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / यहाँ हमारे अनुभवि दोस्त ग्रेट ब्रोथर जी आप को मदद कर सकते हैं / फिर देर किस बात कि स्यंग देख लीजिये मित्र /धन्यवाद ....रमण 
*खा-खाकर कर हो जाएं पतले by Great_brother   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4883*

----------


## King_khan

रमण भाई आपका तहेदिल से शुक्रिया 
आपका ये सूत्र हम जैसे नए सदस्यों के लिए एक वरदान साबित हो रहा है |

----------


## Rated R

> रमण भाई आपका तहेदिल से शुक्रिया 
> आपका ये सूत्र हम जैसे नए सदस्यों के लिए एक वरदान साबित हो रहा है |


आप तो काफ़ी पुराने लगते है !!!!

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई आपका तहेदिल से शुक्रिया 
> आपका ये सूत्र हम जैसे नए सदस्यों के लिए एक वरदान साबित हो रहा है |


किंग खान भाई साहब सलाम आप को मित्र ! मित्र हम जानतें है ये कहना कितना मुश्किल हो रहा होगा / आशा करूँगा  कम से कम अपने छोटे भाई से तो येसी बातें ना कहें / आप का मैं तहे दिल से आज भी इज्जत करता हूँ / धन्यवाद आप का भाई जान

----------


## King_khan

> आप तो काफ़ी पुराने लगते है !!!!


हूँ तो पुराना लेकिन आप लोगों की प्रविष्टियों के आगे मै तो नवागत ही हूँ |

----------


## King_khan

> किंग खान भाई साहब सलाम आप को मित्र ! मित्र हम जानतें है ये कहना कितना मुश्किल हो रहा होगा / आशा करूँगा  कम से कम अपने छोटे भाई से तो येसी बातें ना कहें / आप का मैं तहे दिल से आज भी इज्जत करता हूँ / धन्यवाद आप का भाई जान


शुक्रिया रमण भाई 
आपसे मुझे यही उम्मीद थी |

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र आप तो बहुत पुण्य का कार्य कर रहे है एक ही जगह से लोगो को रास्ता दिखला दे रहे है/अपार धन्यवाद!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

बहुत ही रोचक और ज्ञान वर्धन वाला सूत्र, *मेरा प्रबंधन समिति से निवेदन है की ऐसे सूत्र को स्थिर कर देना चाहिए...*
धन्यवाद सूत्रधार को

----------


## King_khan

फोरम पर गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ये जानने के लिए मेरे इस सूत्र पर आइए |

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007

----------


## Amigo.

आपका प्रयास अति सराहनीय है रमण भाई ,जितनी तारीफ़ की जाए कम है

----------


## Raman46

मित्रों !

आज के इस प्रतियोगी युग में अपने आप को हर कोई आगे देखना चाहता है / दिन रात कि कड़ीमेहनतऔर प्रतियोगिता परीक्षा कि दोड़ में इंसान आगे रहने के लिए हर रोज़ नयी पुस्तकें खरीदता औरअभ्यास करता है ! मगर एक अच्छे पुस्तक कि चुनाव भी बेहद जरुरी हो जाता है /इसके आभाव मेकाफी दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / आप कि जरुरत को पूर्ति करने ये सूत्र लिंक काफी कारगर सिद्धय को सकता है / हमारे अनुभवि मित्र श्री भरत कुमार जी आप को आप कि मंजिल तक लेजाने में मदद करेंगे / खुद ही देख लीजिये दोस्त / सभी पुस्तकें बहुत ही जानकारीवर्धक और काम आने वाली हैं! आजकल बहुत ज्यादा डिमांड में हैं! * एम् बी ए, प्रतियोगिता दर्पण, बैंक पेपर, सभी तरह की प्रवेश परीक्षा और भी बहुत से विषेयों पर ऑनलाइन पुस्तकें!

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5537  विभाग : साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें

*

----------


## Raman46

दोस्तों !
 आप सभी जानते हैं कि नेट पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या बहुत ही कम है |
  एक खुशी की बात  है कि  अन्तर्वासना पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या अधिक है |
केवल हिंदी लिखना ही काफी नहीं है हमारे शब्दों मे शुद्धता भी होनी चाहिए / भाषा ही  हमारा दर्पण है /
शुद्धता से ही भाषा की सुंदरता दिखाई देती है |  कुछ सदस्य जल्दबाजी मे अशुद्ध हिंदी लिखते हैं जो कि नहीं होना चाहिए | 
 गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध - शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिख सकते है  | जानने के लिए आप इस सूत्र लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / आप को काफी सहूलियत होगी / इस सूत्र पर हमारे जानेमाने अनुभवी किंग -खान भाई का  योगदान काबिले तारीफ है / मैं इन्हें प्यार से सिकंदर भाई कहता हूँ / तो आईये दोस्त आप स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद ..........रमण  

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...114#post666114 
विभाग : मंच प्रबन्धन,क्या कैसे करें !

----------


## Raman46

> शुक्रिया रमण भाई 
> आपसे मुझे यही उम्मीद थी |





> मित्र आप तो बहुत पुण्य का कार्य कर रहे है एक ही जगह से लोगो को रास्ता दिखला दे रहे है/अपार धन्यवाद!





> बहुत ही रोचक और ज्ञान वर्धन वाला सूत्र, *मेरा प्रबंधन समिति से निवेदन है की ऐसे सूत्र को स्थिर कर देना चाहिए...*
> धन्यवाद सूत्रधार को





> फोरम पर गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ये जानने के लिए मेरे इस सूत्र पर आइए |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007





> आपका प्रयास अति सराहनीय है रमण भाई ,जितनी तारीफ़ की जाए कम है



आप सभी का स्वागत है / शुक्रिया धन्यवाद ............रमण

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों 
आप सभी से नम्र निवेदन है कि सूत्र विचरण से पहले कम से कम एक वार फोरम के नियमों को अवश्य पढ़ लें / इससे आप फोरम पे  किसी भी विवाद से बच सकतें है /तो आइये देखते है क्या है ये फोरम के नियम जो आप के लिए जान लेना बेहद ही जरुरी है /धन्यवाद आप का .....र_मण 

फोरम के नियम |
_
मित्रों, आप सभी को इस मंच पर भ्रमण में किसी प्रकार की समस्या न हो इसलिए अनुशासन बनाये रखने हेतु फोरम प्रबंधन ने कुछ सरल नियमों का विधान किया है। सभी सदस्यों से आशा की जाती है कि वे पंजीकरण के बाद प्रविष्टियाँ करने से पहले एक बार सभी नियमों को अवश्य पढें और सावधानीपूर्वक मंच का आनंद लें | नियमों के उल्लंघन पर अलग अलग प्रकार की अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही का प्रावधान है जिसके अंतर्गत किसी भी सदस्य को एक बार चेतावनी मिलने के बाद एक महीने के भीतर दूसरी चेतावनी मिलते ही स्वचलित प्रक्रिया के अंतर्गत वो सदस्य प्रतिबंधित हो जायेगा |
१-फोरम में निम्न वर्जित हैं।
a- अवयस्क आयु के लड़के एवं लड़कियों के नग्न ,अर्धनग्न अथवा सामान्य चित्र, चलचित्र एवं इस विषय की अश्लील चर्चा-वार्तालाप | 
b- घरेलू महिलाओं के चित्र एवं चलचित्र या नाम लिख कर चर्चा-बातचीत|
c-( i ) किसी उत्पाद का विज्ञापन, प्रचार अथवा आर्थिक लेनदेन से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
( ii ) प्रतिबंधित अथवा कामोत्तेजक / लिंग वर्धक दवाओं के विषय में सामग्री |
d- पशु-गमन अथवा पशु-मैथुन से सम्बन्धित चित्र, चलचित्र, लेख एवं वार्ता|
e- वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
f- किसी धर्म, जाति अथवा सम्प्रदाय के प्रति उपहासात्मक एवं द्वेष उत्पन्न करने वाली सामग्री|
g-( i )प्रबंधन सदस्यों के विषय में अपमानजनक अथवा उपहासात्मक सामग्री |इसके लिए कठोर दंड का विधान है | 
( ii )फोरम के किसी भी सदस्य का चरित्र-हनन, उपहासात्मक एवं द्वेष से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
h- घर एवं कार्यालय का पता अथवा फोन नम्बर| (व्यक्तिगत संदेशों में ऐसी जानकारियों का आदान-प्रदान अपने रिस्क पर ही करें)
i- राष्ट्रीय अथवा अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर प्रतिबंधित व्यक्तियों के विषय में सामग्री |
j- मैत्री के लिए बनाए गए सूत्र एवं स्पाम की श्रेणी मे आने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ और सूत्र |
२- फोरम की किसी भी महिला सदस्य से मैत्री, प्रणय-निवेदन आदि का सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रस्ताव रखना अनुचित है| महिला सदस्य की अनुमति मिलने पर इस प्रकार के संदेशों का आदान प्रदान किया जा सकता है परन्तु महिला सदस्य से शिकायत प्राप्त होने पर अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही की जायेगी|
३- किसी भी प्रविष्टि का विरोध करने के लिए अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है| यदि आप किसी सूत्र/प्रविष्टि को पसंद नहीं करते तो उसकी सूचना शिकायत बटन दबाकर नियामकों तक पहुँचाएँ|
४- चूँकि नियामकों का चयन स्वयं गुरूजी द्वारा किया जाता है इसलिए नियामकों के चयन को लेकर सूत्र बनाना, विवाद एवं राजनीति करना वर्जित है|
५- फोरम में पंजीकृत सदस्यों के प्रयोक्ता-नाम (आईडी), अवतार, प्रोफाइल चित्र एवं हस्ताक्षर में फोन नम्बर, गालियों का प्रयोग एवं गुप्तांगों के नाम व चित्र प्रतिबंधित हैं|इस प्रकार के प्रयोक्ता-नाम, हस्ताक्षर एवं अवतार बिना किसी पूर्व सूचना के बदल दिए जायेंगे|
६-चौपाल पर भ्रमण के दौरान चौपाल प्रभारियों के निर्देशों का पालन करें |कोई भी विवाद या विवाद की आशंका होने पर विवाद मे लिप्त एवं अन्य फ्लेमिंग करने वाले सदस्यों के विषय मे चौपाल प्रभारियों को कड़े निर्देश दिए गए हैं |जो सदस्य चौपाल के वातावरण को खराब करने का प्रयास करेंगे ,चौपाल प्रभारी की शिकायत पर उनके लिए पूरा आओ समय बिताएं विभाग बंद कर दिया जायेगा |
७-फोरम प्रबंधन अपने प्रत्येक सदस्य की वैयक्तिकता का पूरा सम्मान करता है ,इसलिए किसी भी सदस्य को उसकी पहचान बताने के लिए विवश करना मना है |
८-फोरम में सार्वजनिक रूप से टोरेंट, क्रेक, सीरियल, एवं पेच देना या इनकी मांग करना मना है|
९- किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर को अपलोड करने से पहले उसके कॉपीराईट नियम के विषय में जानकारी अवश्य प्राप्त कर लें|
१०-फोरम में सुझाये गए सभी प्रकार के उपायों को अपने रिस्क पर ही अपनाएँ एवं कोई भी नया परीक्षण करने से पहले अपने डेटा का बैक-अप अवश्य ले लें, किसी भी प्रकार की हार्डवेयर अथवा डेटा क्षति होने पर फोरम-प्रशासन या इसका कोई सदस्य जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा|
११- फोरम के तकनीकी विभाग में सहयोग करने वाले सदस्यों को ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि कोई भी सुझाव देने से पहले सुनिश्चित कर ले कि यह ठीक से कार्य कर रहा है एवं पूर्ण अथवा दोष रहित है। सुझाव देने से पहले समस्या बताने वाले सदस्य से उसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की जानकारी अवश्य ले लें क्यूंकि प्रत्येक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए ये सुझाव भिन्न भिन्न हो सकते हैं|
१२- फोरम के तकनीकी विभाग एवं स्वास्थ्य विभाग को मनोविनोद का स्थान न समझें और मजाक में भी कोई गलत जानकारी न दें, ऐसा करने वाले सदस्यों से सख्ती से निपटा जायेगा|_

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_
_हर कोई चाहता है स्वादिष्ट तथा तरह तरह के व्यंजन का स्वाद लेना / इसके लिए अकषर हम बाजार की ओर रुख करते है और अपने मन-पसंद  के भोजन करते है / मगर एक बात से हम अनजान रहते है कि बाजार में परोसे जाना बाला खाना में तरह तरह के मिलाबट का समावेश होता है ओंर कई बार तो बासी खाना भी परोस दिया जाता है जो हमारे स्वास्थ्य के इए हानिकारक सावित हो सकता है ,ओंर हम कई तरह के वीमारी का शिकार भी हो सकते हैं / अतएव इससे बचने के लिए हम खुद अपने ही घर में स्वादिस्ट भोजन बना सकते है / इसके लिए आप को भोजन बनाने की विधि अर्थात पाक -कला की जानकारी बेहद जरुरी है / फोरम के पाक -कला विभाग आप के इसी बात को ध्यान में रख कर बनाया गया है / इस विभाग में आप को एक से बढ़ कर एन व्यंजन बनाने की विधियाँ बताई गयी है / किसी भी तरह के व्यंजन ,मुरब्बा ,आचार , विरयानी ,आदि / यहाँ आप को अलग -अलग प्रान्तों के व्यंजन विधि भी जानने को मिलेगा /_ 
_इस  सूत्र लिंक में   आप के लिए जानने लायक बहुत सी विधि बताई गयी है / फिर देर किस बात की आप स्यंग देख लें /_
_जैसे कुछ उदहारण पेश है_ 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3973गुजराती थाली विथ ---- निशा 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7479राजस्थानी दाल - बाटी 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7419दम आलू 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7891चिकन बिरयानी बनाने की विधि 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9826आंवले का सूखा मुरब्बा बनाने की आसान विधि 

मंच: पाक कला http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdis...=26&order=desc(भोजन, विशिष्ट व्यजन बनाने की विधियाँ)

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_
_हर इन्शान किसी ना किसी धर्मं से जुड़ा   होता है चाहे वो हिन्दू ,शिख, इशाई ,मुश्लिम ,कोई भी हो / जहाँ धर्म कि बात आती है तो पूजा पाठ कि बात का होना स्वाभविक हो जाता है / पूजा -पाठ में देवी देवतायों के भजन और आरती का एक विशेष महत्व है / हिन्दू धर्म में कई लाख देवी देवतायें है उनका अपना अलग अलग महत्व है / इनकी   शक्तियां अपार होती है / इनके  कृपा से आप अपने जीवन को सफल बनाने कामयाव होते हैं / अगर आप पे इन देवी देवतायों कि कृपा हो जाये तो आप के हर मुश्किल दूर हो जाती है / घर धन धान से भर जाता है /समाज में आप कि मान सम्मान बढ़ जाता है / कहा गया है ;  जा को  राखे साईंयां मार सके ना कोई  , बाल ना बांका कर सके जो जग बैरी होय //_
_कई बार आप को अपने  मन पसंद किसी देवी देवता के भजन और आरती पाने   में दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता होगा /इसके लिए आप को ये सूत्र लिंक सहायक हो सकता है / इस सूत्र पर हमारे प्रिये मित्र श्री अजय जी कि कोशिस काबिले तारीफ है / आप भी लाभ उठा सकते है / स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद ........रमण_ 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8504आरतियाँ ही आरतियाँ

----------


## kajal pandey

*उपयोगी सूत्र साबित होगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,ऐसी आशा करती हूँ*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*बहुत अच्छा सुत्र हे कुछ ना कुछ सिखने को मिलेगा जरुर यहा 
आशा करता हु यहा पर सभी सदस्य को सही दिशा मिले*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> _दोस्तों !_
> _हर इन्शान किसी ना किसी धर्मं से जुड़ा   होता है चाहे वो हिन्दू ,शिख, इशाई ,मुश्लिम ,कोई भी हो / जहाँ धर्म कि बात आती है तो पूजा पाठ कि बात का होना स्वाभविक हो जाता है / पूजा -पाठ में देवी देवतायों के भजन और आरती का एक विशेष महत्व है / हिन्दू धर्म में कई लाख देवी देवतायें है उनका अपना अलग अलग महत्व है / इनकी   शक्तियां अपार होती है / इनके  कृपा से आप अपने जीवन को सफल बनाने कामयाव होते हैं / अगर आप पे इन देवी देवतायों कि कृपा हो जाये तो आप के हर मुश्किल दूर हो जाती है / घर धन धान से भर जाता है /समाज में आप कि मान सम्मान बढ़ जाता है / कहा गया है ;  जा को  राखे साईंयां मार सके ना कोई  , बाल ना बांका कर सके जो जग बैरी होय //_
> _कई बार आप को अपने  मन पसंद किसी देवी देवता के भजन और आरती पाने   में दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता होगा /इसके लिए आप को ये सूत्र लिंक सहायक हो सकता है / इस सूत्र पर हमारे प्रिये मित्र श्री अजय जी कि कोशिस काबिले तारीफ है / आप भी लाभ उठा सकते है / स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद ........रमण_ 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8504आरतियाँ ही आरतियाँ


*रमन भाई आपके इस सुत्र का ये कोलम मेरे इस फ़ोरम का यादगार कोलम होगा 
क्योकी आजतक के फ़ोरम सफ़र मे शायद ही किसी ने मेरे सुत्र का या किसी ओर के सुत्र का 
यहा कुछ लिखा 
दिल करता हे अभी आकर आपसे मिलु ओर आपके गले लगु*

----------


## Badtameez

> _दोस्तों 
> आप सभी से नम्र निवेदन है कि सूत्र विचरण से पहले कम से कम एक वार फोरम के नियमों को अवश्य पढ़ लें / इससे आप फोरम पे  किसी भी विवाद से बच सकतें है /तो आइये देखते है क्या है ये फोरम के नियम जो आप के लिए जान लेना बेहद ही जरुरी है /धन्यवाद आप का .....र_मण 
> 
> फोरम के नियम |
> _
> मित्रों, आप सभी को इस मंच पर भ्रमण में किसी प्रकार की समस्या न हो इसलिए अनुशासन बनाये रखने हेतु फोरम प्रबंधन ने कुछ सरल नियमों का विधान किया है। सभी सदस्यों से आशा की जाती है कि वे पंजीकरण के बाद प्रविष्टियाँ करने से पहले एक बार सभी नियमों को अवश्य पढें और सावधानीपूर्वक मंच का आनंद लें | नियमों के उल्लंघन पर अलग अलग प्रकार की अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही का प्रावधान है जिसके अंतर्गत किसी भी सदस्य को एक बार चेतावनी मिलने के बाद एक महीने के भीतर दूसरी चेतावनी मिलते ही स्वचलित प्रक्रिया के अंतर्गत वो सदस्य प्रतिबंधित हो जायेगा |
> १-फोरम में निम्न वर्जित हैं।
> a- अवयस्क आयु के लड़के एवं लड़कियों के नग्न ,अर्धनग्न अथवा सामान्य चित्र, चलचित्र एवं इस विषय की अश्लील चर्चा-वार्तालाप | 
> b- घरेलू महिलाओं के चित्र एवं चलचित्र या नाम लिख कर चर्चा-बातचीत|
> ...


बहुत ही सुन्दर जानकारी मिली धन्यवाद और रमन जी को नमन

----------


## Raman46

> *उपयोगी सूत्र साबित होगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,ऐसी आशा करती हूँ*





> *रमन भाई आपके इस सुत्र का ये कोलम मेरे इस फ़ोरम का यादगार कोलम होगा 
> क्योकी आजतक के फ़ोरम सफ़र मे शायद ही किसी ने मेरे सुत्र का या किसी ओर के सुत्र का 
> यहा कुछ लिखा 
> दिल करता हे अभी आकर आपसे मिलु ओर आपके गले लगु*





> बहुत ही सुन्दर जानकारी मिली धन्यवाद और रमन जी को नमन



शुक्रिया मित्रों 
आप सभी का स्वागत है 
धन्यबाद ....रमण

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों_ 
_आज जमाना है नेट महामाया के महाजाल का / जो आप के लिए एक नितांत आवश्यकता की सबसे अहम् कड़ी के रूप में उभर कर आई है / घर बैठे आप को पूरी दुनियां से जोड़ सकने में पूर्ण सक्षम / आप को जो भी विषय वस्तु की जानकारी चाहिए घर पर ही नेट महामाया की कृपा से प्राप्त कर सकते है /_ 
_गूगल सर्च इन्ही में से एक है जो हर चीज को आप के सामने ला खड़ा कर देता है / असंभव को संभव करता ये महा गुरु गूगल /_ 
_गूगल सर्च में बहुत कुछ छुपा है / .क्या है वो जो आप को जान लेने से फायदा ही फायदा मिल सकता है / इसी पर ये सूत्रा लिंक बनाया गया है / हमारे प्रिये मित्र श्री टीच -गुरु की कोशिस काबिले तारीफ है / आप भी इससे फायदा उठा सकते है /अधिक जानकारी के लिए आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ये सूत्रा लिंक :_

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7684     सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो मित्र रमण , आपका सूत्र नए सदस्यों के लिए बहुत अच्छा है क्योकि वो जो चाहते है वो आपके इस सूत्र से पा सकते है...........इसका एक फायदा तो ये है की कोई नया सदस्य बेकार में एक छोटी सी बात के लिए कोई नया सूत्र नहीं बनाएगा , आपके इस सूत्र से उसे सही मार्ग मिल जाएगा ..........आपने वाकई एक उम्दा सूत्र की रचना की है इसके लिए आपको मेरी और से  रेपो ++++ *

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों_ 
_हमारा भारत कृषि प्रधान देश  है / यहाँ की 80 % जनता गाँव में ही वास करते है / और उनकी मुख्य पेशा होता है कृषि / कृषि से ही उत्पन किया जाता है हमारे लिए अन्न ,साग सब्जियां ,फल फुल ,आदि / आज शहरों में रहने बाले लोग ,बच्चे बूढ़े ,सब के सब अनजान होते है कैसे कृषि की जाती है / कुछ लोग तो मुख्य फसल जैसे धान,गेहूं ,चना ,अरहर ,मसूर .मटर ,आदि के पौधे तक को पहचान नही पते है /_ 
_कृषि उत्पादन नियमों की  सही जानकारी के अभाव में किशान भाई मन चाहा फसल नही ले पाते है/  फल फुल ख़राब होने लग जाते है / सही जानकारी के अभाव में फल फुल ,साग सब्जियां अधिक दिनों तक सुरक्षित नही रहा पता है / इन्ही बातों को ध्यान में रखते हुए फोरम पर  कृषि एवं पशुपालन विभाग का निर्माण किया गया है /  इस विभाग में हमारे अनुभवि सदस्यों ने काफी सफल मेहनत कर कुछ सूत्रा की रचना की है /_ 
_कृषि के अनुभवि हमारे कृष  भाई की सूत्रा काबिले तारीफ है / आइये आप भी कुछ जानकारियां उनसे लें / इसके लिए सूत्रा लिंक है :_ 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45    मंच: कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन**http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4822  कृषि सहायता : (सवाल-जवाब)* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4354  कृषि दर्शन* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4459  घर में उगायें सब्जियां*

----------


## King_khan

वास्तव मे इस सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए था | सूत्रों का सूत्र महासूत्र

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत अच्छे ..........बढ़िया मित्र 
> बड़ी काम की जानकारी है 
> लगे रहे मित्र





> *बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो मित्र रमण , आपका सूत्र नए सदस्यों के लिए बहुत अच्छा है क्योकि वो जो चाहते है वो आपके इस सूत्र से पा सकते है...........इसका एक फायदा तो ये है की कोई नया सदस्य बेकार में एक छोटी सी बात के लिए कोई नया सूत्र नहीं बनाएगा , आपके इस सूत्र से उसे सही मार्ग मिल जाएगा ..........आपने वाकई एक उम्दा सूत्र की रचना की है इसके लिए आपको मेरी और से रेपो ++++*





> वास्तव मे इस सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए था | सूत्रों का सूत्र महासूत्र


*शुक्रिया तथा स्वागत है आप सभी का मित्र / धन्यवाद .....रमण*

----------


## Krish13

> _दोस्तों_ 
> _हमारा भारत कृषि प्रधान देख है / यहाँ की 80 % जनता गाँव में ही वास करते है / और उनकी मुख्य पेशा होता है कृषि / कृषि से ही उत्पन किया जाता है हमारे लिए अन्न ,साग सब्जियां ,फल फुल ,आदि / आज शहरों में रहने बाले लोग ,बच्चे बूढ़े ,सब के सब अनजान होते है कैसे कृषि की जाती है / कुछ लोग तो मुख्य फसल जैसे धान,गेहूं ,चना ,अरहर ,मसूर .मटर ,आदि के पौधे तक को पहचान नही पते है /_ 
> _कृषि उत्पादन नियमों की  सही जानकारी के अभाव में किशान भाई मन चाहा फसल नही ले पाते है/  फल फुल ख़राब होने लग जाते है / सही जानकारी के अभाव में फल फुल ,साग सब्जियां अधिक दिनों तक सुरक्षित नही रहा पता है / इन्ही बातों को ध्यान में रखते हुए फोरम पर  कृषि एवं पशुपालन विभाग का निर्माण किया गया है /  इस विभाग में हमारे अनुभवि सदस्यों ने काफी सफल मेहनत कर कुछ सूत्रा की रचना की है /_ 
> _कृषि के अनुभवि हमारे कृष  भाई की सूत्रा काबिले तारीफ है / आइये आप भी कुछ जानकारियां उनसे लें / इसके लिए सूत्रा लिंक है :_ 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45    मंच: कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन**http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4822  कृषि सहायता : (सवाल-जवाब)* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4354  कृषि दर्शन* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4459  घर में उगायें सब्जियां*


 कृषि विभाग की व्याख्या आपने बहुत सुंदर शब्दो मेँ की है रमन भाई
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Raman46

> कृषि विभाग की व्याख्या आपने बहुत सुंदर शब्दो मेँ की है रमन भाई
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद॥



शुक्रिया दोस्त / धन्यवाद आप का /स्वागत है सूत्रा पर  ....रमण

----------


## Raman46

> _प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 
> 
> १ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50
> 
> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> 
> 3शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661 
> 
> 4 हिंदी में कैसे लिखें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 
> ...





> *मित्र अगर आप को हिंदी लिखने में कोई परेशानी आ रही हो तो आप को ये सूत्र बहुत मदद करेगी*
> 
> *हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है एक बार यहाँ जरुर पधारे / आप के सहयोग के लिए कई लिंक दिए गये है जो आप को मदद करने में सहायक हो सकता है_

----------


## shrawan

रमन भाई आपने बहुत हि लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.............

----------


## Raman46

दोस्त! 
बीमारी कई तरह के होते है कुछ बीमारियाँ थोड़ी सी सावधानियां वर्ति  जाय तो बड़े आशानी से घरेलु उपचार से भी ठीक हो जाता है /

अगर आप घरेलु नुश्खे के बारें में जानना चाहतें है, तो हमारे मित्र मन्टू जी भाई के सूत्र पर जाएँ / लिंक है 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6758  घरेलू नुस्खे

----------


## nitin9935

बधाई हो रमण जी अंततः आपका सूत्र प्रबंधन ने स्थिर कर दिया है 

प्रबंधन को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> रमन भाई आपने बहुत हि लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.............





> बधाई हो रमण जी अंततः आपका सूत्र प्रबंधन ने स्थिर कर दिया है 
> 
> प्रबंधन को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद





> दोस्त! 
> बीमारी कई तरह के होते है कुछ बीमारियाँ थोड़ी सी सावधानियां वर्ति  जाय तो बड़े आशानी से घरेलु उपचार से भी ठीक हो जाता है /
> 
> अगर आप घरेलु नुश्खे के बारें में जानना चाहतें है, तो हमारे मित्र मन्टू जी भाई के सूत्र पर जाएँ / लिंक है 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6758  घरेलू नुस्खे



शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है आप सब का /धन्यवाद ....रमण

----------


## Raman46

*दोस्तों ! 
सफलता के पाँच मूल मंत्र हैं /

*जीवन में हर व्यक्ति   अपने आप को सफल और कामयाब होते देखना  चाहता है / यदि आप भी सफल होना चाहते हैं तो अपने जीवन  में *इन  पाँच मूल मंत्र को सदैव जगह दीजिये / फिर देखिये कैसे सफलता आप की कदम चूमती है / 
*  
* जीवन में एक लक्ष्य बनाइए!*लक्ष्यहीन जीवन व्यर्थ है!जब तक लक्ष्य नहीं है तब तक भटकाव है। सर्वप्रथम जीवन में अपना एक लक्ष्य बनाईए। लक्ष्य को पाने के लिए उसके अनुसार ज्ञान अर्जित कीजिए! ज्ञान अर्जित करने के लिए स्वाध्याय कीजिए। उन पुस्तकों का अध्ययन कीजिए जो आपके लक्ष्य के लिए सहयोगी हैं। प्रसिद्ध लोगों से भेंट कीजिए और उनके अनुभवों को जानिए। प्रसिद्ध और अपने क्षेत्र में सफल लोगों की जीवनी पढ़िए या उनकी आत्मकथा पढ़िए। इससे आपको जीवन में सफलता की प्रक्रिया के सूत्र मिलेंगे! एक प्रेरणा मिलेगी कि सफल होने के लिए क्या करना होगा, किन अवरोधों से गुजरते हुए उन्हें कैसे पार करना होगा! 

* समस्याओं की टीम के कप्तान बनिए!*लक्ष्य बनाकर लक्ष्य तक पहुंचने के लिए कई समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ेगा। समस्याओं को आता देखकर घबराएं नहीं। यह जान लें कि समस्या आप पर हावी होगी तो आप कदापि सफल नहीं हो पाएंगे और लक्ष्य को सिद्ध भी नहीं कर पाएंगे! सफलता तब आपको मिलेगी जब आप समस्या पर हावी हो जाएंगे। जीवन में आपको ही सबकुछ करना होगा, दूसरों से आशा न रखें और समस्याओं को एक अच्छे कप्तान के सदृश दूर करके मैच को जीत लें। कहने का मतलब है कि समस्याओं की टीम के कप्तान बनकर उनपर हावी हो जाईए और अपना लक्ष्य पूर्ण साहस और श्रम के साथ पा ही लीजिए।
 * गुड ,  नहीं सदैव  * वेस्ट *बनिए !*
कोई भी एक दिन में बेस्ट यानि सर्वोत्तम नहीं बनता है। आप खराब से अच्छे हो सकने का प्रयास करते हैं, अच्छे से उत्तम बनने का और प्रयास कर सकते हैं एवं उत्तम से सर्वोत्तम बनने के लिए सर्वाधिक प्रयास कर सकते हैं। अच्छे से सर्वोत्तम बनने की एक प्रक्रिया होती है। बेस्ट यानि सर्वोत्तम बनने के लिए कई पड़ावों से गुजरना पड़ता है। सर्वप्रथम आपको अपना आदर्श तय करना होगा, फिर उस आदर्श के अनुरूप लक्ष्य बनाना होगा, लक्ष्य को पाने के लिए दृढ़निश्चय रखना होगा, उसे पाने के लिए जोखिम उठाना होगा और भरपूर प्रयास करना होगा। तब कहीं सफल होने पर सर्वोत्तम होने का मैडल मिलेगा।

*आपमें ये गुणत्रयी है-जिज्ञासा, सोचने की शक्ति, कठिन स्वाध्याय करने की इच्छा!* उक्त तीनों गुण जिसमें होते हैं वही सफल होता है। प्रत्येक सफल व्यक्ति में ये गुणत्रयी होती है। आपमें जिज्ञासा होनी चाहिए यानि कि जानने की इच्छा होनी चाहिए। सोचने की शक्ति होनी चाहिए! ज्ञान प्राप्ति अर्थात्* स्वाध्याय करने के लिए कठिन परिश्रम करने की चाहत होनी चाहिए। प्रत्येक सफल व्यक्ति में ये गुण होते हैं! यदि आपने भी ये पा लिए तो आप भी उन सफल व्यक्तियों की पंक्ति में शामिल हो जाएंगे।

* ईश्वर प्रदत्त अनमोल उपहार रूपी मस्तिष्क का उपयोग कीजिए!* मनुष्य जीवों में सर्वोपरि है! क्यों? उसे ईश्वर ने सर्वोत्तम उपहार रूपी अनमोल मस्तिष्क जो दिया है। मनुष्य इसका उपयोग कम से कम करता है। सफल व्यक्ति इसका उपयोग सामन्य जन से अधिक करते हैं इसलिए वे सफल हैं! मस्तिष्क का कार्य है सोचना और सोचना विकास की निशानी है। जो सोचते हैं वे ही आदर्श स्थापित करते हैं!आदर्श स्थापित होने पर जीवन में लक्ष्य भी अच्छे बनते हैं। यदि आपने उक्त पांच सूत्रों को अपने जीवन में ढाल लिया तो कोई भी आपको सफलतम व्यक्तियों की सूची में आने से नहीं रोक सकता है। उठो, जागो और अपना लो ये पांच अनमोल मंत्र  जीवन में सफल होने के लिए।

----------


## Raman46

*          साथिओं !
*        (*अहंकार उन्नति में बाधक है)
*
*अहंकार उन्नति में बाधक है क्योंकि इससे भेद-बुद्धि विकसित होती है और व्यक्ति -व्यक्ति से ही दूर हो जाता है। अहंकार से बुद्धि विपरीत हो जाती है और व्यक्ति कुत्सित कार्य भी ठीक मानकर  कर करता रहता  है। अहंकार से पाप प्रवृत्तियां विकसित होने से व्यक्ति गलत कार्यों में अधिक रुचि लेने लगता है।
*
*अहंकार का अभिन्न मित्र लोभ है। जहां अहंकार है वहां लोभ भी होगा। अहंकार के कारण व्यक्ति में लोभ इतना बढ़ जाता है कि वह समस्त वस्तुओं पर एकाधिकार चाहने लगता है। वह सभी उपलब्ध साधनों का उपभोग स्वयं ही करना चाहता है और उसमें किसी की भागीदारी उसे कतई पसन्द नहीं है। निर्बल अहंकारी जो किसी का कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाता है वह स्वयं ही अपने आपको जलाता रहता है और अपनी शक्ति क्षीण करता है।
*
*यदि आप उन्नति चाहते हैं तो आपको सर्वप्रथम अहंकार और लोभ का त्याग करना होगा। इसके त्याग से उन्नति पथ प्रशस्त होता है और मन में सन्तोष एवं शान्ति की अनुभूति होती है।*

----------


## Raman46

साथियों !

अगर आप की रूचि शेरो शायरी में है /और आप  एक अच्छे से अच्छे  शायरी की तलाश में हैं , तो आप को ये सूत्रा लिंक किसी हद तक आप की तलास में  सहायक हो सकती है / इस सूत्रा के रचनाकार हैं ,फोरम के जाने माने वक्तित्व के धनि श्री  फुल्मुं जी / इनकी लेखनी  में कमाल की जादू है / आप स्यंग देख लीजिये /


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3946   महान शायरों के चंद शेर

----------


## Raman46

साथियों !
ताज महल का नाम सुनते ही आप के मन मंदिर में एक रोमांच का अहशास होने लगता है / प्रेम के प्रतीक माना जानेबाला ये ताज महल हर किसी के जुवान पर होता है / नव विवाहिता जोड़े इसे देखने के लिए लालाइत  रहते है /लाखो युवक युवतियां हर रोज  इसका दर्शन करने जाते हैं / भारत   देश का एक धरोहर है ताजमहल / सातवाँ आश्चर्य की दर्जा प्राप्त है ताज महल को / यह उत्तरपर्देश के आगरा शहर में मौजूद है / देश का सबसे बड़ा पर्यटक स्थल के रूप में महशूर / हर रोज लाखों विदेशी सैलानियाँ तथा  देश के लोग इसका भरमन करते है / 
अगर आप ताज महल के बारें में रूचि रखते है और अधिकसे अधिक  जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्रा लिंक मददगार सावित हो सकता है / अन्तर्वासना फोरम में  ताज महल पर तीन सूत्रा है / यहाँ आप को   लिंक दे रहा हूँ / देख सकते है / धन्यवाद ............रमण 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2928  ताजमहल की सच्चाइ! आप क्या कहेंगे? ग्रूप्जी 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=193     ताज महल "रवि चाचा " 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4564  ताजमहल का अनसुलझा रहस्य

----------


## Raman46

> साथियों !
> 
> अगर आप की रूचि शेरो शायरी में है /और आप एक अच्छे से अच्छे शायरी की तलाश में हैं , तो आप को ये सूत्रा लिंक किसी हद तक आप की तलास में सहायक हो सकती है / इस सूत्रा के रचनाकार हैं ,फोरम के जाने माने वक्तित्व के धनि श्री फुल्मुं जी / इनकी लेखनी में कमाल की जादू है / आप स्यंग देख लीजिये /
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3946 महान शायरों के चंद शेर


साथियों !

अगर आप की रूचि शेरो शायरी में है /और आप एक अच्छे से अच्छे शायरी की तलाश में हैं , तो आप को ये सूत्रा लिंक किसी हद तक आप की तलास में सहायक हो सकती है / इस सूत्रा के रचनाकार हैं ,फोरम के शायर प्रेमी मित्र श्री अकेला जी  / दिल को छूती शायरी  / आप स्यंग देख लीजिये /


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8918 दिल को छूती शायरी

----------


## Raman46

साथियों ! अगर आप ज्योतिष शाष्त्र में विश्वाश रखते हैं और अपने या अपने परिवार के किसी भी सदस्य के बारे में कुछ जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते है तो आप के लिए  ये  सूत्र लिंक  मदद  गार  सवित  हो  सकता  है / इस सूत्र के रचनाकार हैं फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य श्री भवानी जी /फिर देर किस बात की   सयंग देख लें /धन्यबाद ......रमण 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7370 

शादी, गृहस्थी या संतान किसी भी समस्या से जुड़ा सवाल, ज्योतिष देगा जवाब

----------


## Raman46

साथियों !अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की समस्या है और आप अपना विचार नियामक /प्रवन्धक से से जानना चाहते है / अथवा कुछ सुझाव रखना चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक मददगार सावित हो सकता है / इस सूत्र के रचना कार है फोरम के अनुभवि श्री स्वामी जी/ स्यंग देख लें / धन्यबाद ..........रमण 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955  सदस्यों की समस्याएँ/मदद/सुझाव

----------


## swami ji

> साथियों !अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की समस्या है और आप अपना विचार नियामक /प्रवन्धक से से जानना चाहते है / अथवा कुछ सुझाव रखना चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक मददगार सावित हो सकता है / इस सूत्र के रचना कार है फोरम के अनुभवि श्री स्वामी जी/ स्यंग देख लें / धन्यबाद ..........रमण 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955  सदस्यों की समस्याएँ/मदद/सुझाव


*धनवाद दोस्त ,,,आपका सूत्र का प्रचार करने के लिए और सभी को सही दिशा दिखने के लिए ,,*

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_
_आप को कोई  फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर की तलाश है ,मगर प्राप्त करने में परेशानी हो रही है /गूगल सर्च से पाने में असमर्थ है तो आप की वो समस्या पल में दूर हो सकती है / आप के मदद के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / इस सूत्र के रचना कार है फोरम के पूर्व नियामक श्री मनोज जी भाई / हमलोग पहले इन्हें MTM  जी के नाम से जानते थे / ये तकनिकी विशेषज्ञ हैं / तथा बड़े ही सरल तरीके से आप की  जरुरत पूरी करने में सहायक हो सकते हैं /फिर देर किस बात की दोस्त ,स्यंग देख लीजये /धन्यवाद .............रमण_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=127    ओरिजीनल फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर जो १००% लीगल है

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं  !_
_अगर आप फ़िल्मी दुनियां के  शौक़ीन है और फ़िल्मी _ _सितारों के बारें में तथा उनके चल-चित्र को ज्यादा से ज्यादा जानकारी प्राप्त करने को _  इक्षुक _हैं  / आप को तलाश है कोई आप का मनचाहा  फिल्म / इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए फोरम पर _ भारतीय सिनेमा विभाग का निर्माण किया गया है / ये सूत्र लिंक आप की तलास की पूर्ति में मददगार सावित हो सकता है / खुद ही देख लें दोस्त / धन्यवाद ............रमण 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=37   भारतीय सिनेमा

 http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7347&page=3  दिलचस्प बॉलीवुड *

इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य श्री टीच गुरु /जो आप की हर तरह की मदद क़र सकतें आप की तलाश की पूर्ति में /

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_
_तुलसी के बारें में हर कोई जानते होगें / ये एक बहुत ही उपयोगी पौधा है / हिन्दू धर्मं  में इसे विशेष स्थान प्राप्त है / पूजा पाठ में देवी देवतायों पर  अर्पित की जाती है /  तुलसी का पौधा जहा रहता है उसके आस पास का वातावरण अपने  आप शुध्य होता  रहता है / ये पौधा कई नामो  से जाना जाता है / तुलसी कई तरह की बिमारियों से हमें बचाता है / विशेष जानकारी के लिए आइये देखते  है इस सूत्र लिंक को /  इस सूत्र के रचना क़र हैं फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य मोहतरमा पूजा क्वीन जी /_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4437     तुलसी ..आस्था और आमदनी का समन्बय

----------


## Raman46

> *धनवाद दोस्त ,,,आपका सूत्र का प्रचार करने के लिए और सभी को सही दिशा दिखने के लिए ,,*



शुक्रिया दोस्त आप  /स्वागत है सूत्रा पर धन्यवाद ...........रमण

----------


## Raman46

_एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !

_
_सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि  एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने   आएगा और आप हर किसी के  चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे   दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे  शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे /  नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों  का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बने /  करें धन्यवाद ..........रमण _

----------


## Raman46

_एक  अपील_ 
_माननिये पाथ जी साहव वन्दे- मातरम,__
आप से निवेदन है कि सूत्र  " नये सदस्य और हमलोग" को स्थिर कर दिया जाय / यह सूत्र फोरम हित में है / कई सारे जानकारी से भरपूर / सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा रहे  है / जब से इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है तब से बहुत सारे सदस्य हर विभाग में सक्रिय हो चुके है / कई सूत्र जो बेजान पड़ा था 
अब गतिमान हो चूका है / नये सदस्य फोरम नियम को समझने लगे है / हिंदी में लिखना ज्यादा से ज्यादा नये सदस्य भी अब करने लगे है / रेपो पोइंस के बारे में भी जान रहे  है /कृषि  और पशु पालन विभाग में भी लोगों की शक्रियता बढती जा रही है / कई सारे सदस्य अपनी कठनाई के बारें में 
भी व्यक्ति गत सन्देश भेज कर निदान पाने लगे  है / कुल मिला कर ये सूत्र फोरम हित में कारगर सावित हो रही है /यैसे में इस सूत्र का 
स्थिर होना नितांत आवश्यक मह्सुश की जा रही है / मुझे आशा ही नही  पूर्ण विश्वाश है कि आप इस सूत्र को फोरम हित में सदा के लिए  
स्थिर कर देंगे / धन्यबाद ...........रमण_

----------


## love birds

मित्र आपका सूत्र सिर्फ नवग्तो के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि हम सब्केलिए  जरुरी और महतवपूर्ण है इससे हमे भी बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिला है और आगे भी मिलेगा

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र आपका सूत्र सिर्फ नवग्तो के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि हम सब्केलिए जरुरी और महतवपूर्ण है इससे हमे भी बहुत कुछ सिखने को मिला है और आगे भी मिलेगा



स्वागत है आप का दोस्त / आप का कहना सत्य है / हर किसी को कुछ ना कुछ मिलता ही रहेगा  तभी तो इसका नाम है " नये सदस्य और हमलोग "

----------


## King_khan

> _एक  अपील_ 
> _माननिये पाथ जी साहव वन्दे- मातरम,__
> आप से निवेदन है कि सूत्र  " नये सदस्य और हमलोग" को स्थिर कर दिया जाय / यह सूत्र फोरम हित में है / कई सारे जानकारी से भरपूर / सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा रहे  है / जब से इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है तब से बहुत सारे सदस्य हर विभाग में सक्रिय हो चुके है / कई सूत्र जो बेजान पड़ा था 
> अब गतिमान हो चूका है / नये सदस्य फोरम नियम को समझने लगे है / हिंदी में लिखना ज्यादा से ज्यादा नये सदस्य भी अब करने लगे है / रेपो पोइंस के बारे में भी जान रहे  है /कृषि  और पशु पालन विभाग में भी लोगों की शक्रियता बढती जा रही है / कई सारे सदस्य अपनी कठनाई के बारें में 
> भी व्यक्ति गत सन्देश भेज कर निदान पाने लगे  है / कुल मिला कर ये सूत्र फोरम हित में कारगर सावित हो रही है /यैसे में इस सूत्र का 
> स्थिर होना नितांत आवश्यक मह्सुश की जा रही है / मुझे आशा ही नही  पूर्ण विश्वाश है कि आप इस सूत्र को फोरम हित में सदा के लिए  
> स्थिर कर देंगे / धन्यबाद ...........रमण_


*रमण भाई 
आपका ये सूत्र दो दिन पहले ही स्थिर कर दिया गया है |*

----------


## Raman46

साथियों !

आज के इस प्रतियोगी युग में हर कोई अपने आप को सफल देखना चाहता है/ इसके लिए जरुरी ही नही नितांत आवश्यक होता है जेनेरल नॉलेज की / इसके कई लाभ  भी  है एक तो यह आप को अपनी मंजिल तक ले जाने  में सोपान का काम करता है तो दूसरी ओर समाज में आप की प्रतिष्ठा को बढ़ाबा  देता है  / आप की  गिनती  ज्ञानी तथा वुधिमान  के रूप में समाज में होने से कोई नही रोक सकता है / दोस्त इसके लिए जरुरत पड़ती है हर विषय वस्तु के बारे में जानकारियां /खास कर उन तमाम महशूर चीजों के बारे में जानकारी हाशिल करना / इसी बात को   मध्ये नजर रखते हुए  फोरम पर "साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान " की बातें नमक विभाग बनाया गया है / इसक विभाग में कई यैसे सूत्र भरे पड़े है /आप अपनी सहूलियत के अनुशार कोई भी  सूत्र देख कर लाभ उठा सकते है /
आप सब की मदद के तौर पर एक  सूत्र लिंक देने जा रहा हूँ जिसके रचना कार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य  श्री मन्टू जी भाई जिन्होंने अपने अथक परिश्रम से सूत्र का निर्माण किये है / तथा बहुत ही सुन्दर कुछ दुर्लभ एवं महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियाँ पेश किये है /  फिर देर किस बात की आप खुद ही देख लीजिये / धन्यवाद ...........रमण    
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6460    कुछ दुर्लभ एवं महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियाँ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22    ( साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें)

----------


## Raman46

> *रमण भाई 
> आपका ये सूत्र दो दिन पहले ही स्थिर कर दिया गया है |*


शुक्रिया किंग खान भाई साहब / जानकारी उप्लभ्ध्य  कराने के लिए आप का धन्यवाद ..............रमण

----------


## Raman46

*कृप्या   धयान दें* *यैसा देखा जा रहा है नये अथवा पुराने सदस्य रेपो पॉइंट तो देतें है पर अपना नाम नही लिखते है /यैसे में उस रेपो पोंट्स का महत्व  कम हो जाती है / रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य समझ नही पाते है कि रेपो किस ने दिया / अगर पता चलता है तो वो भी आप को शुक्रिया अथवा धन्यवाद जैसे शव्दों से आप का स्वागत कर सकता है /इससे आप को भी फ़ायदा है / कभी आप को  आप के रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य भी रेपो पोंट्स दे सकते है / इसे सदस्यों के बिच आपसी तालमेल में इजाफा हो सकता है / अतः रेपो देते समय अपना नाम लिखना मत भूलें /**कुछ सदस्य सोचते है कि रेपो देने से ही उनका नाम लिखा आ जाता होगा /येसा नही है / नाम आप को उसी शंदेस में लिखना होगा ,तभी  आप के नाम दिखाई देगा उस शंदेस में बरना नही / येसा मैं इस लिए कह रहा हूँ की कुछ सदस्यों ने मुझे रेपो दिया ओंर पूछ भाई मैंने आप को रेपो दिया है /पता चला की उक्त महास्य ने अपना नाम ही नही लिखा था / वो समझ रहे थे की नाम अपने आप आजाता होगा /* *दोस्तों अब आप समझ चुके होंगे की नाम लिखना जरुरी होता है / धन्यवाद .....रमण*

----------


## Badtameez

> *कृप्या   धयान दें* *यैसा देखा जा रहा है नये अथवा पुराने सदस्य रेपो पॉइंट तो देतें है पर अपना नाम नही लिखते है /यैसे में उस रेपो पोंट्स का महत्व  कम हो जाती है / रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य समझ नही पाते है कि रेपो किस ने दिया / अगर पता चलता है तो वो भी आप को शुक्रिया अथवा धन्यवाद जैसे शव्दों से आप का स्वागत कर सकता है /इससे आप को भी फ़ायदा है / कभी आप को  आप के रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य भी रेपो पोंट्स दे सकते है / इसे सदस्यों के बिच आपसी तालमेल में इजाफा हो सकता है / अतः रेपो देते समय अपना नाम लिखना मत भूलें /**कुछ सदस्य सोचते है कि रेपो देने से ही उनका नाम लिखा आ जाता होगा /येसा नही है / नाम आप को उसी शंदेस में लिखना होगा ,तभी  आप के नाम दिखाई देगा उस शंदेस में बरना नही / येसा मैं इस लिए कह रहा हूँ की कुछ सदस्यों ने मुझे रेपो दिया ओंर पूछ भाई मैंने आप को रेपो दिया है /पता चला की उक्त महास्य ने अपना नाम ही नही लिखा था / वो समझ रहे थे की नाम अपने आप आजाता होगा /* *दोस्तों अब आप समझ चुके होंगे की नाम लिखना जरुरी होता है / धन्यवाद .....रमण*


मैं समझ गया हूँ  रमन भैया

----------


## Raman46

साथियों !  


हम आजाद भारत के वाशि है /१५ अगस्त १९४७ को हमें  आजादी मिली / इससे पहले हमारा देश गुलामी  की जंजीर में जकड़ा हुआ था / देश के कई महान सपूतों ने अपनी जान की कुर्वानी दे कर हमें आजादी दिलाई / हम देश वाशि उन्हें  शत -शत नमन करते है / आज भी प्रति वर्ष १५ अगस्त को स्वतन्त्रता दिवस के रूप में देश के कोने -कोने में बड़े ही धूम धाम से मनाते आ रहे है /

पर एक कटु सत्य ये भी है कि जिसे हम आजादी कहते आ रहे है वो एक सत्ता हस्तांतरण का समझोता मात्र  ही है जो  अंग्रेजो ने इस देश को दिया / क्या आप भी उस कटु  सच को जानना चाहेगे / अगर हाँ तो ये सूत्र लिंक आप के जिज्ञाषा को पूरा करने में सहायक हो सकता  है / इस विषय पर फोरम में दो मुख्य  सूत्र हैं जिसे फोरम के जानेमाने अनुभवी सदस्य "चाचा चौधरी " , तथा   मोहतरमा "पूजा जी",  अपने अथक परिश्रम से रचना किये है  / पेश है वो लिंक :  स्यंग देख लीजिये / धन्यबाद ...........रमण 
 
*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7687  एक मुहीम १४ अगस्त १९४७ की मध्य रात्रि को हुए समझोते को सार्वजानिक करने की (चाचा चौधरी)* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4505  भारत की आज़ादी- एक भ्रमजाल के सिवा कुछ नही (पूजा जी )

----------


## Badtameez

> साथियों !  
> 
> 
> हम आजाद भारत के वाशि है /१५ अगस्त १९४७ को हमें  आजादी मिली / इससे पहले हमारा देश गुलामी  की जंजीर में जकड़ा हुआ था / देशा के कई महान सपूतों ने अपनी जान की कुर्वानी दे कर हमें आजादी दिलाई / हम देश वाशि उन्हें  शत -शत नमन करते है / आज भी प्रति वर्ष १५ अगस्त को स्वतन्त्रता दिवस के रूप में देश के कोने -कोने में बड़े ही धूम धाम से मनाते आ रहे है /
> 
> पर एक कटु सत्य ये भी है कि जिसे हम आजादी कहते आ रहे है वो एक सत्ता हस्तांतरण का समझोता मात्र  ही है जो  अंग्रेजो ने इस देश को दिया / क्या आप भी उस कटु  सच को जानना चाहेगे / अगर हाँ तो ये सूत्र लिंक आप के जिज्ञाषा को पूरा करने में सहायक हो सकता  है / इस विषय पर फोरम में दो मुख्य  सूत्र हैं जिसे फोरम के जानेमाने अनुभवी सदस्य "चाचा चौधरी " , तथा   मोहतरमा "पूजा जी",  अपने अथक परिश्रम से रचना किये है  / पेश है वो लिंक :  स्यंग देख लीजिये / धन्यबाद ...........रमण 
>  
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7687  एक मुहीम १४ अगस्त १९४७ की मध्य रात्रि को हुए समझोते को सार्वजानिक करने की (चाचा चौधरी)* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4505  भारत की आज़ादी- एक भ्रमजाल के सिवा कुछ नही (पूजा जी )


बहुत अच्छा लिंक है मित्र।धन्यवाद!

----------


## Raman46

> मैं समझ गया हूँ  रमन भैया





> बहुत अच्छा लिंक है मित्र।धन्यवाद!



शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का /धन्यबाद

----------


## kavita25

अच्छा सूत्र रमन जी बधाई ,नये सदस्यों के लिए उपयोत है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रमण जी बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है ........ 
फोरम में बहुत से सूत्र बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारियों से भरे पड़े है 
और आपका ये सूत्र समुन्द्र से मोती निकलने का काम कर रहां है 
एक बार फिर से बधाई और प्रशासकों का धन्यवाद सूत्र को स्थिर करने के लिए ..............*

----------


## nancygoodgirl

रमण जी अच्छा सूत्र हैं , नए सदस्योंको और फोरम के नियमोंसे अनभिज्ञ सदस्योंको  लाभ होगा !

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छा सूत्र रमन जी बधाई ,नये सदस्यों के लिए उपयोत है





> *रमण जी बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है ........ 
> फोरम में बहुत से सूत्र बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारियों से भरे पड़े है 
> और आपका ये सूत्र समुन्द्र से मोती निकलने का काम कर रहां है 
> एक बार फिर से बधाई और प्रशासकों का धन्यवाद सूत्र को स्थिर करने के लिए ..............*





> रमण जी अच्छा सूत्र हैं , नए सदस्योंको और फोरम के नियमोंसे अनभिज्ञ सदस्योंको लाभ होगा !


शुक्रिया तथा धन्यबाद आप सभी को / स्वागत है आप का ...रमण

----------


## Raman46

*दोस्तों ! 


डाईबीटीज (मधुमेह) एक खतरनाक बिमारी है/ अपने देश में हर पांच में से एक व्यक्ति इसके शिकार पाए जाते  है / थोड़ी सी लापरवाहि से जान जाने की खतरा बढ़ जाती है /अगर समय रहते इसकी  ईलाज नही की गयी तो अपनी  जान से हात धोना पड़ सकता है/अगर हम कुछ सावधानिया वरते तो किसी हद तक बचा जा सकता है /क्या है वो  सावधानी / अगर आप भी  जानने के इक्षुक हैं तो फोरम के  "हमारा स्वास्थ्य विभाग " में एक सूत्र है जिसका रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्ता श्री  किंग-खान(सिकंदर जी भाई) इनका योगदान काविले तारीफ है /सूत्र लिंक दे रहा हूँ आप स्यंग देख लिए दोस्त/)  क्या होता है मधुमेह /
धन्यवाद .......रमण    


 http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10041
 डाईबीटीज (Facts andTips ) 

*

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_


_आज पुरे संसार में तरह -तरह की नई-नई वीमारी का मकड़ जाल सा बनता जा रहा है / पल पल में वीमारी बदल जाती है / चिकित्सा विज्ञान में भी कई तरह के आधुनिक बदलाव देखने को मिल रहा  है /  इसके कई प्रकार है / जिनमें एक आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा का अपना खास महत्व है /यह पद्धति हमारे देश जी जानी मानी चिकित्सा प्रणाली है / यह घरेलु रोगोपचार के नुस्खे तथा   पूर्ण तरह से वीमारी की रोकथाम  विधि   भी  उपलब्ध  कराने में सक्षम   है / क्या आप भी इसके बारें में अधिक से अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते है ? ये सूत्र लिंक आप के लिए  मददगार सावित हो सकता है / सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य_ _श्री मन्टू जी भाई_ _/  इनका योगदान शराहनिये है /आइये दोस्त आप स्यंग देख लें /धन्यवाद .........रमण  _ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6225   आयुर्वेद

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_

_आप का कोई सूत्र इस फोरम पर बना है किसी भी विभाग में किसी भी तरह की "शीर्षक" से और अब आप उस "शीर्षक" का कोई और नाम देना चाहते है अर्थात बदलना चाहते है किसी_ _दूसरे  शीर्षक (नाम) से तो येसा हो सकता है / इसके लिए अपने सूत्र के "शीषक" तथा  उस "शीषक" के बदले  दूसरा क्या नाम (शीर्षक ) देना चाहते है अपना सुझाव सहित एवं उस सूत्र के लिंक के साथ आप इस सूत्र लिंक पर अपना निवेदन  भेज सकते है /  नियामक ,प्रबंधन आपके अनुरोध पर आप के  सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन कर देंगे / श्री गुल्लू जी निर्मित ये सूत्र लिंक " सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध"  आप के लिए कारगर सवित हो सकता है / धन्यवाद ........रमण_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4063  सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध

----------


## draculla

वाकई में यह सूत्र सभी सूत्रों का encyclopedia है.
सूत्र का नाम भी कुछ इस प्रकार का करवा लें जिससे इस सूत्र को सार्थक करे.
मेरे तरफ से एक सुझाव *फोरम इनसायक्लोपीडिया*  करवा लें.
मित्र यह सिर्फ एक सुझाव है.

----------


## Raman46

> वाकई में यह सूत्र सभी सूत्रों का encyclopedia है.
> सूत्र का नाम भी कुछ इस प्रकार का करवा लें जिससे इस सूत्र को सार्थक करे.
> मेरे तरफ से एक सुझाव *फोरम इनसायक्लोपीडिया* करवा लें.
> मित्र यह सिर्फ एक सुझाव है.


_वन्दे-मातरम द्रकुला जी_ 
_शुक्रिया / स्वागत है आप का मित्र / आप का सुखाव एक विकल्प हो सकता है बंधू_

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_

_कई बार देखा गया है कि कुछ सदस्य जाने अनजाने अपने असली नाम से ही  आईडी बना चुके होते  है और अब उन्हें ये लगता है कि असली नाम से आईडी नही होना चाहिए था /अथवा आप का वर्तमान आईडी में ही कोई संशोधन चाहते है /तो यैसा हो सकता है / आप के वर्तमान आईडी को मनचाहा आईडी मिल सकता है इसके लिए आप को प्रबंधन से अपने नये आईडी सुझाव के साथ अनुरोध करना होगा / आप के अनुरोध पर अगर वो आईडी येभेलेवल है तो अथवा कुछ फेर बदल के साथ उप्ल्ध्य करा  दिया जायेगा /  ये सूत्र लिंक माननिये श्री पाथ जी दुयारा रचित है / जो आप के लिए कारगर सावित हो सकता है /धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249_प्रयोक्ता नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध |

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत उपयोगी कार्य करते हैं रमन भाई आप

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत उपयोगी कार्य करते हैं रमन भाई आप



_शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का .....रमण _

----------


## lotus1782

फोरम इनसायक्लोपीडिया नाम ही सही है इस सूत्र का मेरी तरफ से 

अति उतम सूत्र है मित्र ...............लगे रहो

----------


## Raman46

* साथियों !*_किसी को  इज्जत  सत्कार दे कर खुद भी इसे पा सकते है  / एक छोटी सी भूल हमारी इज्जत  पर बट्टा लगाने के लिए काफी है / कलंक काजल से भारी  / कई बार हम भूल जाते है कि  एक छोटी सी गलती की कितनी  बड़ी कीमत समाज को चुकानी पड़ती है  /  अपनी  इगो को हम समझ लें तो शायद हमें पछताना ना पड़े / फोरम  मनोरंजन के लिए है  / किसी की आलोचना के लिए नही / अगर किसी तरह की किसी भी सदस्य को  कोई समस्या है तो नियामक जी से कहें /  कुछ सदस्य अपनी  बात  मनबाने के लिए कई आईडी  बना लेते है  / जबकि फोरम पे शिकायत की सुबिधा उपलभध है / इगो सबसे बड़ी समस्या है  / इसे नियामक जी नही हमें ही  ख़तम करना होगा  तभी सुधार होगी / अगर किसी तरह की गलती हुई है तो उसे स्वीकार कर लेना चाहिए ना की तर्क वितर्क / कोई भी छोटी सी समस्या हम सदस्य आशानी से खुद ही सुलझा सकते है / अगर कोई भूल जाने अनजाने हो गयी है तो हमें खेद व्यक्त कर देना चाहिए जिससे सौहार्द बना रहता है / अगर  सार्वजानिक रूप से खेद व्यक्त करते है तो इसे आप की वक्तित्व में निखार आता है / फोरम पे इन्ही बातों को ध्यान में रखते हुए एक सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ  हैं/ रचनाकार है हमारे  परम मित्र  श्री मारवाड़ी लड़का जी (विक्की भाई ) इस सूत्र पर सार्वजनिक तौर से खेद व्यक्त किया जा सकता है / धन्यबाद ............रमण_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3750माफ़ी नामा !!!

----------


## Raman46

> फोरम इनसायक्लोपीडिया नाम ही सही है इस सूत्र का मेरी तरफ से 
> 
> अति उतम सूत्र है मित्र ...............लगे रहो



_शुक्रिया बंधू स्वागत है आप का ........रमण_

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_
_आज हम आजाद भारत के स्वतन्त्र नागरिक  है / कई महाप्रुषों की अथक पर्याश तथा  उनकी कुर्वानी की देन है हमारी ये स्वतंत्रता  /  स्वतंत्रता सेनानी के  बलिदान  और कुर्वानी का ही फल है आजादी / जब हम बैठे थे घरों में वो झेल रहे थे गोली मुश्कुराते हुए अपने सीना तान कर / शान से फाँसी पर चढ़ गये वो वीर जवान बिना किसी शिकवे शिकायत के और बदले में देदी हमें आजादी / तुम मुझे खून दो मैं तुम्हें आजादी दूंगा की नारे को बुलंद  करने बाले शहीदों  को हमारा  शत -शत नमन है /_
_ क्या आप भी एक वार फिर से उनकी कुर्वानी एवं  जज्बातों से रु -बरु होना चाहेंगे ,,,,,फोरम पे एक येसा ही सूत्र है जहाँ इन शहीद स्वतंत्रता सेनानी को हम याद कर सकते है / सूत्र के रचनाकर है श्री डेविल  खान भाई साहब / इस सूत्र में इनकी अथक प्रयाश काबिले तारीफ है /  सलाम करते है हम इनको / पेश है सूत्र लिंक ....आप स्यंग देख लें बंधू /धन्यवाद ........रमण_ 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3757  हमारे अमर स्वतंत्रता सेनानी .....रेअर कलेक्सन 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3757

----------


## Badtameez

नये लोगो के लिए सबसे बङा मार्गदर्शक है ये सूत्र

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !



अमर शहीद नेता जी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस ....'तुम मुझे खून दो मैं दूंगा तुम्हें आजादी" ..के नारे बुलंद करने  बाले का नाम हर भारत वाशि  के जुवान  पे रहता है / भारत देश को आजादी दिलाने में इनका योगदान अमर रहेगा / शत -शत नमन है इनको / नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मौत आज भी एक रहस्य बनी हुई है / क्या है वो रहस्य ? क्या आप भी रु -बरु होना चाहेंगे / 

फोरम पे एक सूत्र है :  "नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मौत - अनसुलझा रहस्य" इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है  जाने-माने  अनुभवी सदस्य श्री अनुष्का जी / सूत्र में इनका प्रयाश अतुलनिये है / सचित्र विवरण से भरपूर  इस  सूत्र में चार चाँद लग गया है / भाई अनुष्का जी को हम सलाम करते है /धन्यवाद ....रमण 

सूत्र लिंक है :- 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7953   नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मौत - अनसुलझा रहस्य_

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> नये लोगो के लिए सबसे बङा मार्गदर्शक है ये सूत्र


बिलकुल भाई मैं सहमत हूँ आपसे नए और पुराने सभी लोगो के लिए ज्ञानवर्धक है  ये सूत्र क्योंकि कई बार हम जो पहले पेज में सूत्र दीखते है उनपर ही नजर  पड़ती है मगर बहुत सारे सूत्र और जानकारी यहाँ भरी पड़ी है जिसपर सबका ध्यान  नहीं जाता.  बहुत अच्छा प्रयाश है.. आशा है सूत्र आगे ऐसे ही नयी नयी  जानकारी देता रहेगा...

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_
_आज अपने देश में भी अनैतिक सम्बन्ध का मकड़ जाल महादानव का भयंकर रूप सामने दिखाई दे रहा है / पारिवारिक अनैतिक सम्बन्ध का किसी भी धर्मं इज़ाजत नही देता  है / समाज अपने परिस्थिति के हिसाब से पारिवारिक सम्बंधों  की सीमाएं तय की है/  वओंलोजी   (biology ) ने भी इसे गलत  प्रमाणित  किया है /पारिवारिक सबन्धो की मर्यादाओ का हमें सदा पालन करना ही होगा / हमारे समाज  में फैली इन अनैतिक कुरितोयों को त्रिस्कार करने की निनान्त आवश्यकता है / समाज की  उन्नति के लिए ये अति आवश्यक है/ परिवार में अनैतिक संबंधों के विषय में स्वस्थ चर्चा करने के उद्देश्य से फोरम पर एक  सूत्र है जिका रचनाकार है अनुभवी श्री देव भारद्वाज जी / इनका अथक पर्याश काबिले तारीफ है / अगर आप भी इस चर्चा में भाग लेना चाहते है तथा अपना सुविचार रखना चाहते है तो इस सूत्र पर जाएँ / धन्यवाद  ...........रमण 

_
_ सूत्र लिंक है :-_ _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=631__पारिवारिक सेक्स संबंधों पर स्वस्थ चर्चा._

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_
_ फोरम पर आये दिन कोई ना कोई विबाद मुहं वाएं खडी नजर आती है / हर कोई अपनी ही धुन में अपनी विन बजाते रहते है /परिणाम विरोध पर विरोध / सदस्यों का बेन होना आदि / जब की फोरम पोस्ट पर शिकायत बटन की सुविधा दी गयी है / अगर आप किसी भी टिप्पणी से सहमत  नही है और आप को लगता है की किसी ने जाने अनजाने आप को अपमानित करने की चेष्ठ की है तो आप को शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग करना चाहिए / ये विरोध से बचने की एक सुगम रास्ता है / इन्ही बातों के मध्येनजर रखते हुए एक सूत्र है शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता / जिस पे हर सदस्य कुछ ना कुछ अपना विचार प्रकट किये है एक स्वास्थ्य चर्चा के अंतर्गत / आप भी चर्चा में भाग लेकर अपने सुविचारों  से फोरम को विबाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बन सकते है / इस सूत्र का रचनाकार है फोरम के सुलझे तथा ज्ञानी सदस्य श्री राम गौतम जी / इनका प्रयाश काबिले तारीफ है / धन्यवाद ...........रमण_ 
_सूत्र लिंक  है :-
_
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता

----------


## Raman46

> नये लोगो के लिए सबसे बङा मार्गदर्शक है ये सूत्र





> बिलकुल भाई मैं सहमत हूँ आपसे नए और पुराने सभी लोगो के लिए ज्ञानवर्धक है  ये सूत्र क्योंकि कई बार हम जो पहले पेज में सूत्र दीखते है उनपर ही नजर  पड़ती है मगर बहुत सारे सूत्र और जानकारी यहाँ भरी पड़ी है जिसपर सबका ध्यान  नहीं जाता.  बहुत अच्छा प्रयाश है.. आशा है सूत्र आगे ऐसे ही नयी नयी  जानकारी देता रहेगा...



शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का .....रमण

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !_
_काम एक कला है / इसे काम कला विज्ञानं के नाम से नबाजा गया है / इस  देश के कई महान ऋषि मुनियों ने इस विषय पर कई बड़े -बड़े ग्रन्थ भी लिखे है / कामसूत्र ईन्ही में से एक है / आज बाजार में भी ईस विषय पर बहुत सारे नई पुस्तक उप्ल्ध्य है / काम कला  येसा विषय है जो आज भी  चर्चा का विषय बना हुआ है / इस ज्ञान के आभाव में नई पीढ़ी के युवक युवतियां भ्रान्ति के शिकार होते रहे है /कई तरह के प्रश्न उनके मानस पटल पर अपना अधिकार जमा चुके है / यैसे में उनका भटकाव स्वाभाविक है / इसकी सही जानकारी मन शरीर और आत्मा की जीत का मार्ग सुनिश्चित करने में सहायक शिध्य होता है / शादी से पहले या शादी के बाद यौन संबंध एक दुसरे के प्रति कितना संवदेनशील है यह ज़्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है / सही ज्ञान अपनी भावनाओं को एक दुसरे के प्रति व्यक्त करने में समर्थ होता है / अपने जीवनसाथी को  मान सम्मान ईमानदारी से देना   चाहिए." / इस विषय पर कई सर्वेक्षण अकषर हुआ करता है जिसका नतीजा चौकाने बाला होता है / फोरम पर इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए  गर्म मसाला विभागयौन समस्याएं पर कई सूत्र सूत्रों की रचना की गयी है /  इसी विभाग में  सेक्स विषय पर एक वेहतरीन सूत्र है जिसमें सूत्रधार ने अपनी अथक परिश्रम से सूत्र में जान डाल दी है / सूत्रधार है फोरम के अनुभवि श्री एसएमएस  बॉय जी / इनका  प्रयाश काविले तारीफ है / क्या आप भी इस विषय में अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते है तो ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है /धन्यबाद ........रमण 

_
सूत्र लिंक :- http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4046 सेक्स विषय पर संपूर्ण जानकारी का संग्रह

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

एक  अच्छा सूत्र आपके द्वारा मित्र रमण जी   आपकी जितनी तारीफ करू बो कम होगी मेरी तरफ से 
किन शब्दों में तारीफ करू शब्द ही कम पड़ रहे है आपके इस महान कार्य के लिए

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

रेपो  बाकि रही मेरी तरफ से मित्र

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत ही जानकारी से भरा ये सूत्र.... कितनी बातें ऐसी है की जो पुराने सदस्यों को भी शायद मालूम न हो.... रमण जी आपकी महेनत रंग लाएगी....

----------


## julie.

*नए सदस्यों के लिए बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है ये*

----------


## Raman46

> एक अच्छा सूत्र आपके द्वारा मित्र रमण जी आपकी जितनी तारीफ करू बो कम होगी मेरी तरफ से 
> किन शब्दों में तारीफ करू शब्द ही कम पड़ रहे है आपके इस महान कार्य के लिए





> बहुत ही जानकारी से भरा ये सूत्र.... कितनी बातें ऐसी है की जो पुराने सदस्यों को भी शायद मालूम न हो.... रमण जी आपकी महेनत रंग लाएगी....





> *नए सदस्यों के लिए बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है ये*


शुक्रिया आप सभी को मित्र /धन्यवाद ...रमण

----------


## palak_baroda

आपका प्रयास अति सराहनीय है ,जितनी तारीफ़ की जाए कम है


:clap::clap::salut::salut:

----------


## DIWANA DON

*इसे सूत्र कहना गलत है यह तो अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म का पूरा अनसायक्लोपिदिया है बहुत ही बढ़िया है*

----------


## nitin9935

> बहुत ही जानकारी से भरा ये सूत्र.... कितनी बातें ऐसी है की जो पुराने सदस्यों को भी शायद मालूम न हो.... रमण जी आपकी महेनत रंग लाएगी....


मैं आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हूँ मित्र क्योंकि ये सूत्र ऐसी कई सदस्यों को जो कि इस फोरम को केवल वयस्क मनोरंजन का साधन समझते थे उन्हें अपनी फोरम का उजला पक्ष दिखाने का कार्य कर रहा है

----------


## b_vaibhavi

आपका प्रयास अति सराहनीय है ,जितनी तारीफ़ की जाए कम है

----------


## Raman46

> *इसे सूत्र कहना गलत है यह तो अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म का पूरा अनसायक्लोपिदिया है बहुत ही बढ़िया है*





> मैं आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हूँ मित्र क्योंकि ये सूत्र ऐसी कई सदस्यों को जो कि इस फोरम को केवल वयस्क मनोरंजन का साधन समझते थे उन्हें अपनी फोरम का उजला पक्ष दिखाने का कार्य कर रहा है





> आपका प्रयास अति सराहनीय है ,जितनी तारीफ़ की जाए कम है


_शुक्रिया मित्र /स्वागत है आप सभी का_

----------


## dev b

प्रिय  मित्र रमण जी ,सूत्रों का  सूत्र ये आप का महान है 
जो अन्य सूत्रों को फोरम पर दिलाता उन की पहचान है

----------


## Raman46

_प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 

१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50

2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 

३   शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता :३ शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661







 4    हिंदी में कैसे लिखें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 

५     पसंद का अवतार: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=544 

६       रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें:http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1733 

७       अन्तर्वासना में चित्र अपलोड करने का तरीका :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619 

८       फोरम पर हिंदी अनिवार्य है :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2736 

९       फोरम पर दी जाने बाली सूचनाएं http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51 
 १०   चौपाल पर जाएँ : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...17787&p=653240
* ११    हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303* 
* १२* *   अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बाते*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580 
* १२   चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=978
  13   "अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में     "http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?     t=5571     * 
*  14      सवाल जवाब : Dark Rider " सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में पूछे "*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1430 
*  15      हस्ताक्षर ओन डिमांड :* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8553* 
*   16    असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538* 
*   १७   सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339 
    १८ चौपाल पे किसी सदस्य की पोस्ट संख्यां :  http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
    19   योग , योगासन और उनके फायदे http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6830 
    20    नशे का करें नाश   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8233 नशे का करें नाश 
  २१   बालों की कैसे करें देखभाल http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8232 
  २२   स्त्री स्वास्थ्य : (गर्भावस्था मे कुछ सावधानियाँ ):http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5117

 २३  अगर आप घरेलु नुश्खे   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6758 
 24  किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला लें 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=9348&page=2
२५    साँफ़्टवेअर आँन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500
२६    मूवी ओन डिमांड : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=174 
२७   फ्री फ्री फ्री अब इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7182 
२८   खेल समाचार http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1553 
२९  क्रिकेट की कुछ रोचक ख़बरेँ : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7750 
३० सदस्यों के बिच आपसी संबाद   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7424
३१ हमें भी कुछ क कहना  है    http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19


*

----------


## Neelima

'अगर हम उत्सुक और उत्साहित हों तो चीजें अपने आप रोचक हो जाती हैं।'

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय  मित्र रमण जी ,सूत्रों का  सूत्र ये आप का महान है 
> जो अन्य सूत्रों को फोरम पर दिलाता उन की पहचान है





> 'अगर हम उत्सुक और उत्साहित हों तो चीजें अपने आप रोचक हो जाती हैं।'



शुक्रिया मित्र /स्वागत है आप सभी का

----------


## komal sharma

रमण जी आपका सूत्र काबिलेतारीफ है आपने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है इसकी जितनी तारीफ की जाये कम है ++++++++++++++=

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों! 

_
_आज की इस रंगीन दुनियां में हर क्षेत्र में युवक युवतियां अपने ही मस्ती की हसीन सपनों में आजाद पंक्षी की तरह उडान भर रहे है / काम -कला की धुन_ _चर्मोत्कर्शक तक पहुँच चुकी है / रतिक्रिया क्रिया में खोये रहना ही एक मात्र उनका लक्ष्य रह गया है /मगर इस कला की अधुरा ज्ञान का खामियाना उन्हें भुगतना ही_ _पड़ता है / यौन -समस्यां आज  विकराल  रूप धारण करता जा रहा है / परिणाम स्वरूप कई जिंदगियाँ तबाह हो रही है / चेतन मन पर इसका बहुत ही बुरा असर पड़ता  है / इन्हीं  बात को  ध्यान में रखते हुए फोरम पे  यौन -समस्या पर कई  सूत्रों  का निर्माण किया गया है / अगर आप इसके बारे में अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करना कहते है तो ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सवित हो सकता है / इसी विभाग में एक वेहतरीन सूत्र है जिसके रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री द्क्ज साहब / इनका प्रयास काबिले तारीफ है / आप  स्यंग देख लें बंधू /धन्यवाद ...रमण_ 
_लिंक है :-_
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4372महिलाओं के कामुक अंग 

_

----------


## navinc4u

*नेता लोग बेशर्म हो गए है और दोगली बात करते है उनके लिए जनता जनता जनार्दन न हो कर प्रजा हो गयी है सोनिया गांधी को महारानी मानाने वाले ये लोग एक युवक को लात घूंसों से इस लिए मरते है क्योकी वो राहुल गांधी को काला झंडा दिखा रहा था और फिर वोलते है हमने ठीक किया लेकिन जब एक युवक इनके नेता शरद पवार को थप्पड़ मारा देता है तो लोकतंत्र की हत्या हो जाती है 
मीडिया भी दोगले भाव से काम करता है 
इस दोगलेपण के विरुद्ध मेरे सूत्र " तुम्हारा खून खून और हमारा खून पानी है " में अपने विचार प्रकट करे* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9434

----------


## Raman46

> *नेता लोग बेशर्म हो गए है और दोगली बात करते है उनके लिए जनता जनता जनार्दन न हो कर प्रजा हो गयी है सोनिया गांधी को महारानी मानाने वाले ये लोग एक युवक को लात घूंसों से इस लिए मरते है क्योकी वो राहुल गांधी को काला झंडा दिखा रहा था और फिर वोलते है हमने ठीक किया लेकिन जब एक युवक इनके नेता शरद पवार को थप्पड़ मारा देता है तो लोकतंत्र की हत्या हो जाती है 
> मीडिया भी दोगले भाव से काम करता है 
> इस दोगलेपण के विरुद्ध मेरे सूत्र " तुम्हारा खून खून और हमारा खून पानी है " में अपने विचार प्रकट करे* 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9434


शुक्रिया दोस्त आप का /स्वागत है / 


सभी साथिओं से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा इस सूत्र को एक  बार अवश्य देखें / सूत्र में बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है जो हमारे लिए लाभ दायक सावित हो सकती है / आज हर जगह भ्रष्टाचार का बोल बाला है / कई लोग इसके खिलाफ अपना विरोध पर्दर्शन भी  कर रहे है / मगर ये दानव रूपी भ्रष्टाचार रुकने का नाम ही नही ले रहा है / इसके लिए सीधे तौर पर कुछ भ्रष्ट नेता गन ही  जिम्मेदार है / क्या है वो सच अगर आप भी जानना चाहते है तो सूत्र को जरुर देखें दोस्त / सूत्रधार ने अपनी कड़ी मेहनत से सूत्र में जान डाल  दिए है / हम इन्हें सलाम करते है / धन्यबाद .....रमण    

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9434[

----------


## sushilnkt

*सभी साथिओं से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा इस सूत्र को एक बार अवश्य देखें*

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !

_
_रति क्रिया और गर्भाधान एक यैसा विषय है जो हमेंशा चर्चा में बनी रहती है / आज के युवा वर्ग इस विषय पर खुले आम चर्चा करते नजर आते है / चाहे -अनचाहे गर्भधान कैसे रोका जाय / बिना किसी झोड़ झमेले के / आज देश की जन संख्या लगातार तूफान की गति से अग्रसर होती जा रही है / ये एक गम्भीर समस्या है/ गर्भाधान को रोकने की एक सरल तरीका है निरोध का प्रयोग / निरोध (kandom ) हर जगह उप्ल्ध्य    है /  आज कल महिला गर्भ निरोग भी बाजार में पाया जाता है/  कंडोम एक गर्भनिरोधक होने के साथ साथ यौन संचारित रोगों जैसे एचआईवी , एडस से सुरक्षा प्रदान करने सक्षम है / 
इसी विषय पर फोरम में दो प्रमुख सूत्र है /  एक है :-  मर्दाना कंडोम : एक सरल उपाय और इसकी विस्तार भारत में और विश्व में / इसके रचना कार है फोरम के जाने मने हस्ती श्री मन-वकील जी भाई / इनका योगदान इस विषय पर सराहनिए है / दूसरा सूत्र है : महिला कंडोम /इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है वर्तमान नियामक दिया मिश्र जी / इनकी प्रयाश काबिले तारीफ  है / अगर आप भी अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते है तो एक बार इन सूत्रों को अवश्य देखें / धन्यबाद ....रमण 
_
_पहला सूत्र   :-  मर्दाना कंडोम   ;_ _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6538_

_दूसरा सूत्र  :- महिला कंडोम :__http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6537_

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी आपका सूत्र काबिलेतारीफ है आपने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है इसकी जितनी तारीफ की जाये कम है ++++++++++++++=





> *सभी साथिओं से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा इस सूत्र को एक बार अवश्य देखें*


शुक्रिया मित्र /स्वागत है आप का / धन्यवाद ..........रमण

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !
_
_अगर आप अपने आईडी के साथ कोई अच्छी सी मनचाहा अवतार लगाना चाहते है/ मगर आप को अपने मन पसन्द अवतार नही मिल पा रही  है/ तो अब आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाला है / आप की तलाश पूरी करने में ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / यहाँ हर तरह के अवतार दिए गये है / आप अपनी मन पसंद की अवतार चुन सकते है / फोरम पे एक सूत्र  है मनचाहा अवतार / इसके रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री संतोष जी भाई / इनका इस सूत्र पर योगदान सराहनिये है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद ......रमण  
_
_सूत्र लिंक है :- 
_
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3488_ _  मनचाहा अवतार _

----------


## spb576

रमण जी मै नया सूत्र सुरु करना चाहता हूँ पर अभी तक नहीं कर्पा रहा हूँ.. उपाय बताएं

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों ! 

_
_फोरम पे हम सब अपना मनोरजन के लिए आते है /  मनोरजन कई तरह से की जाती है / कुछ देख कर तो कुछ कह सुन कर /  कहने सुनने बाला मनोरंजन के दौरान हमें कई ज्ञान की बातें सिखने का मौका देता  है / कुछ येसी बातें होती है जो हर किसी के दूयारा  पसन्द की जाती है  / इसके लिए जरुरी होता है मनोरंजन भरी बातों का कहा जाना / कुछ बातें दिल की गहराई तक उतर जाती है / मनोरंजन के साथ ज्ञान  की बातें / इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए एक सूत्र बना है_ _"काम का ज्ञान"  / इसके रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री अमोल जी भाई साहब / इस सूत्र पर हर  तरह की मनोरंजन भरी बातें कही गयी है जो ज्ञान से ओतप्रोत है / अमोल भाई ने  इस सूत्र पर सराहनिये कार्य किये है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद .....रमण 
_
_सूत्र लिंक है :- http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1524_

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी मै नया सूत्र सुरु करना चाहता हूँ पर अभी तक नहीं कर्पा रहा हूँ.. उपाय बताएं



_दोस्त स्वागत है आप का_ 
_नये नियम के अनुसार १०० प्रविष्टी  पुरे हो जाने के बाद ही सूत्र निर्माण कर सकते है / अब तो आप अपनी मंजिल के करीब ही है दोस्त / धन्यवाद_

----------


## spb576

> _दोस्त स्वागत है आप का_ 
> _नये नियम के अनुसार १०० प्रविष्टी  पुरे हो जाने के बाद ही सूत्र निर्माण कर सकते है / अब तो आप अपनी मंजिल के करीब ही है दोस्त / धन्यवाद_


रमण जी मेरे १०० पोस्ट हो गए फिर भी वही सन्देश आ रहा है.. मई क्या करू?

----------


## spb576

रमण जी कृप्या कुछ करें..

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी मेरे १०० पोस्ट हो गए फिर भी वही सन्देश आ रहा है.. मई क्या करू?


दोस्त एक बार फिर से कोशिश कीजिये जरुर होगा /

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी कृप्या कुछ करें..


2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ ..........

----------


## Raman46

> _जे ना मित्र दुःख होहिं दुखारी तिनहि विलोकत पातक भारी /
> 
> _
> _दोस्त हमें हर संभव एक दुसरे कि मदद करना चाहिए / फोरम पर हम सब एक दुसरे के मित्र है और यहाँ शुध्य मनोरंजन करना चाहते है ,फिर क्यों ना हम एक दुसरे के प्रति मैत्री भाव पैदा करें / येसा होते ही विबाद ख़त्म /_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *मित्र अगर आप को हिंदी लिखने में कोई परेशानी आ रही हो तो आप को ये सूत्र बहुत मदद करेगी*
> 
> *हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303*





> *चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ* 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=978*
> 
> दोस्तों अगर आप को चित्र बाली प्रविष्टियाँ डालने में कोई कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है आप को मदद मिलेगी





> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग करें





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> संलग्न चित्र





> दोस्त 
> 
> 
> अगर आप को फोरम के सम्वन्ध में अथवा अपने किसी परेशानी के बारें में नियामक /प्रवन्धक से कुछ कहना या जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / आप इस लिंक पर जाएँ और फिर अपने अनुसार जैसा आप कि जरुरत है बाले सब लिंक पर पहुंचे / आप को काफी सहूलियत होगी /
> 
> 
> 
> मुझे कुछ कहना है
> (सदस्यों के विचार, सुझाव, समस्या-समाधान)
> ...





> फोरम पर गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ये जानने के लिए मेरे इस सूत्र पर आइए |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007





> साथियों !अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की समस्या है और आप अपना विचार नियामक /प्रवन्धक से से जानना चाहते है / अथवा कुछ सुझाव रखना चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक मददगार सावित हो सकता है / इस सूत्र के रचना कार है फोरम के अनुभवि श्री स्वामी जी/ स्यंग देख लें / धन्यबाद ..........रमण 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955 सदस्यों की समस्याएँ/मदद/सुझाव





> _एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !
> 
> _
> _सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बने / करें धन्यवाद ..........रमण_





> _साथियों !_
> 
> _कई बार देखा गया है कि कुछ सदस्य जाने अनजाने अपने असली नाम से ही आईडी बना चुके होते है और अब उन्हें ये लगता है कि असली नाम से आईडी नही होना चाहिए था /अथवा आप का वर्तमान आईडी में ही कोई संशोधन चाहते है /तो यैसा हो सकता है / आप के वर्तमान आईडी को मनचाहा आईडी मिल सकता है इसके लिए आप को प्रबंधन से अपने नये आईडी सुझाव के साथ अनुरोध करना होगा / आप के अनुरोध पर अगर वो आईडी येभेलेवल है तो अथवा कुछ फेर बदल के साथ उप्ल्ध्य करा दिया जायेगा / ये सूत्र लिंक माननिये श्री पाथ जी दुयारा रचित है / जो आप के लिए कारगर सावित हो सकता है /धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249_प्रयोक्ता नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध |





> _साथिओं !
> _
> _अगर आप अपने आईडी के साथ कोई अच्छी सी मनचाहा अवतार लगाना चाहते है/ मगर आप को अपने मन पसन्द अवतार नही मिल पा रही है/ तो अब आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाला है / आप की तलाश पूरी करने में ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / यहाँ हर तरह के अवतार दिए गये है / आप अपनी मन पसंद की अवतार चुन सकते है / फोरम पे एक सूत्र है मनचाहा अवतार / इसके रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री संतोष जी भाई / इनका इस सूत्र पर योगदान सराहनिये है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद ......रमण 
> _
> _सूत्र लिंक है :- 
> _
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3488 
> __मनचाहा अवतार_


............................

----------


## Raman46

_"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" पर आप सभी साथिओं का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन_

----------


## Raman46

दोस्तों  !




_अगर आप व्यस्क मनभावन मोरंजन  करना पसंद करते है /और आप को अदद तलाश है एक यैसे सूत्र की जहाँ खुल कर अपनी मन की बातें कह सके / दोस्त समझ लीजिये आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाली है / फोरम के रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में एक यैसा ही मनोरंजन से भरपूर सूत्र  है/ जहाँ आप अपना वयस्क मनोरंजन कर सकते है / इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के जानी मानी कवित्री सोनी जी / इन्होने अपनी सजीव कविता से हर किसी की दिल जितने की
भरपूर कोशिस की हैं जो कविले तारीफ है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद,,,,,,,,,,, .रमण 

_
_सूत्र लिंक है :-_  
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=268

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत ही अच्छा संकलन है मित्र.... जारी रखें.....

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों  !
_

_(" स्वप्न  विचार " )
_
_स्वप्न (सपना ) जब हम घोर  निद्रा में होते है तो तरह -तरह के सपने देखते है /  कुछ सपने लुभावने तो कुछ डराबाने / आखें खुलते ही ये सपने गायब हो जाते है / कुछ सपने हमें याद रहती है तो कुछ भूल जातें है / स्वप्न का हमारे  जीवन में प्रतक्ष्य या अप्रतक्ष्य रूप से  कुछ ना कुछ प्रभाव पड़ता है / इस  विषय पर कई पुस्तकें भी पाई  जाती है " स्वप्न  विचार "  के नाम से / इन्ही बातों के मध्येनजर रखते हुए फोरम पे "स्वपन विचार" से सम्बंधित दो सूत्र है / सुर्त्रों के रचनाकार ने अपनी अथक परिश्रम से सूत्र में जान फूंक दी है / क्या आप भी जानना चाहेंगे अपना स्वप्न विचार ? अगर हाँ तो ये सूत्र लिंक आप के लिए सहायक सावित हो सकती है /स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद .......रमण 
_
_लिंक है :-_  
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9982__   "सपनों का सच "  (सूत्रधार है 

मिस्टर आलोन जी )_


_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3015_ _   "क्या हर सपना कुछ कहता 

है" (सूत्रधार है श्री बैद  बॉय जी )_

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत ही अच्छा संकलन है मित्र.... जारी रखें.....


शुक्रिया दोस्त / धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

> _प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 
> 
> १ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50
> 
> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> 
> ३   शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता :३ शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661
> 
> 
> ...


रमण जी एक मार्ग दर्शक सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक सुभकामनाएं....................  .!

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !
__स्त्री और पुरुष समाज जी धुरी है / एक के बिना दूसरा अधुरा है / समाज की उन्नति और प्रगति में दोनों बराबर के हिस्सेदार हैं / दोनों में से कोई भी पक्ष का कमजोर होना देश हित में नही है / आज के इस विकसित आधुनिक युग में हर ओर महिलायों ने भी अपना परचम फैलाना शुरू कर चुकी है / हमारा देश ही नही बल्कि सम्पूर्ण संसार पुरुष प्रधान माना जाता है / महिलायों की शोषण समाज में आये दिन होती भी है इंकार नही किया जा सकता / मगर सारा दोष पुरषों का ही है येसा भी नही है / महिलाएं भी कही न कही इसके जिम्मेदार है / कहा गया है नारि ही नारि की दुश्मन  है सच भी लगता है / देश में प्रति वर्ष कई जाने जाती है / दहेज़ प्रथा आज भी मुहं वाये दानव के रूप में खड़ा है / बलात्कार ,छेड़ छाड जैसे घटनाये आम बात हो गयी है / कई कानून भी बने है इनकी देख भाल के लिए मगर सब वेकार सावित  हो रही है /  आज की महिला वर्ग जाग रुक हो चुकी है और अपने हक़ की लड़ाई  शुरू कर चुकी है / मगर एक ही पक्ष को दोषी मान कर  जो उचित नही है / इसके लिए दोनों पक्ष को आत्म निरिक्षण की जरुरत है / दोनों पक्ष को अपनी  मानशिकता में बदलाव लाने की जरुरत महशुश की जाती है /_ _इसी विषय को ध्यान में रखते हुए फोरम के सामान्य विभाग "आओ समय बिताएं"  में एक सूत्र बना है  :  " महिलाओँ को प्रोत्साहन क्योँ नही दिया जाता" ? सूत्रधार है अनुभवी महिला सदस्या "भावना सिंह जी " / इस सूत्र पर कई सारे सदस्य अपनी-अपनी बातों का तार्किक उदाहरन पेश कर चुके है जो काविले तारीफ है / दोस्तों ! अगर आप भी अपने आप को इस विषय पर स्वस्थ्य चर्चा के हिस्सेदार बनाना चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक सहायक हो सकता है / धन्यवाद .....रमण_ _सूत्र लिंक है :- _ _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2302_ _  महिलाओँ को प्रोत्साहन क्योँ नही दिया जाता ?_

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत अच्छा लगा।रेपो++++ रमन जी

----------


## badboy123455

वाह मित्र इस एक सूत्र में पूरी फोरम कि जानकारी का समावेश कर दिया हे आपने 

धन्यवाद आपको.......

----------


## Raman46

> रमण जी एक मार्ग दर्शक सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक सुभकामनाएं....................  .!





> बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत अच्छा लगा।रेपो++++ रमन जी





> वाह मित्र इस एक सूत्र में पूरी फोरम कि जानकारी का समावेश कर दिया हे आपने 
> 
> धन्यवाद आपको.......



शुक्रिया /   स्वागत  है आप का

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य है रमन जी का

----------


## Badtameez

लगे रहो रमन भैया और ये रही मेरी 500वीं प्रविष्टि।

----------


## Raman46

> *मित्र अगर आप को हिंदी लिखने में कोई परेशानी आ रही हो तो आप को ये सूत्र बहुत मदद करेगी*
> 
> *हिंदी लिखने में परेशानी : कोई बात नहीं http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5303*





> *अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बातें*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों इस सूत्र पर आप को फोरम के सम्बन्ध में अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी /





> *चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ* 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=978*
> 
> दोस्तों अगर आप को चित्र बाली प्रविष्टियाँ डालने में कोई कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है आप को मदद मिलेगी





> *असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538*
> 
> दोस्त अगर आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित कोई जानकारी चाहिए तो ये लिंक पर जाएँ / यहाँ आप के हर सवाल का संतोष जनक उत्तर सूत्राधार से मिलेगा / धन्यवाद





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /





> *दोस्तों ! भारतीय विश्विद्यालयों के वेब एड्रेस (web sites) जानने के लिए इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4483*





> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> *अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक को देखें* 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=9348&page=2*





> *साँफ़्टवेअर आँन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500*
> 
> दोस्तों आज नेट महामाया कि अंतरजाल हमारे चारो ओर अपनी जाल बिछाने में सफल हो चुकी है / दुनियां कि एक नितांत आवश्यकता बन चुकी है ,पल पल पर हमें इसकी जरुरत पड़ रही है / इसके बिना हम अब एक कदम भी आगे नही बढ़ सकते / इसके लिए एक अच्छे साँफ़्टवेअर कि जरुरत पड़ती ही रहती है / अगर आप इसके बारे में अधिक से अधिक जानकारी पाना चाहते है तो आप को ऊपर दिए गये लिंक कि सहारा ले सकते है / इस लिंक पर हमारे अनुभवी साथी आप को एक से बढ़ कर एक जानकारी दिए जा रहे है / आप को यहाँ मदद मिलेगी / धन्यवाद





> प्यारे दोस्त साथियों 
> 
> 
> चौपाल फोरम कि एक वेहतरीन सूत्र है जहाँ आप अपने मन कि बात शभ्य भाषा में आदान प्रदान कर सकते है / बहुत मजा आएगा एक बार अवश्य भरमन करें ,पर ध्यान रहे यहाँ किसी तरह कि अश्लील या सेक्सी बातें अथवा महिला सदस्यों से प्रेम निवेदन नही कर सकते है / आप अपना मनोरंजन शुध्य तरीके से कर सकते है / बहुत मजा आयगा दोस्त / आप खुद ही देख लीजिये /लिंक है 
> 
> 
> 
> :चौपाल : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6&page=18002





> दोस्त 
> 
> 
> अगर आप को फोरम के सम्वन्ध में अथवा अपने किसी परेशानी के बारें में नियामक /प्रवन्धक से कुछ कहना या जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / आप इस लिंक पर जाएँ और फिर अपने अनुसार जैसा आप कि जरुरत है बाले सब लिंक पर पहुंचे / आप को काफी सहूलियत होगी /
> 
> 
> 
> मुझे कुछ कहना है
> (सदस्यों के विचार, सुझाव, समस्या-समाधान)
> ...





> दोस्तों 
> 
> मोबाईल आज हर किसी की एक बेहद जरुरी चीज बन गयी है / मगर आये दिन कोई ना कोई समस्या मुहं वाये खड़ी नजर आती है / नये नये मोबाईल मार्केट में आये दिन आ रही है / कैसे इसकी समस्या से निपटा जाये .अगर आप जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र कारगर सवित होगा /एक बार देखें तो सही /लिंक है 
> 
> :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=118 मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए संपर्क करे





> *दोस्तों ! 
> 
> *
> *अगर आप नेट से किसी भी तरह की विडिओ , किसी भी तरह की सॉफ्टवेर,कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड ,* *करना चाहते है मगर अधूरी जानकारी की वजह से कोई परेशानी आ रही है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / यहाँ आप को आप के अनुसार ऑन डिमांड विडिओ ,सॉफ्टवेर, फाइल डाउनलोड के तौर तरीके बड़े ही सहज ढंग से बताया गया है /हमारे फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य सुपर-बॉय 007 कि मदद ले सकते है / फिर देर किस बात कि खुद ही देख लीजये /धन्यवाद 
> 
> *
> सब कुछ ओंन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7703





> फोरम पर गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ये जानने के लिए मेरे इस सूत्र पर आइए |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007





> मित्रों !
> 
> आज के इस प्रतियोगी युग में अपने आप को हर कोई आगे देखना चाहता है / दिन रात कि कड़ीमेहनतऔर प्रतियोगिता परीक्षा कि दोड़ में इंसान आगे रहने के लिए हर रोज़ नयी पुस्तकें खरीदता औरअभ्यास करता है ! मगर एक अच्छे पुस्तक कि चुनाव भी बेहद जरुरी हो जाता है /इसके आभाव मेकाफी दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / आप कि जरुरत को पूर्ति करने ये सूत्र लिंक काफी कारगर सिद्धय को सकता है / हमारे अनुभवि मित्र श्री भरत कुमार जी आप को आप कि मंजिल तक लेजाने में मदद करेंगे / खुद ही देख लीजिये दोस्त / सभी पुस्तकें बहुत ही जानकारीवर्धक और काम आने वाली हैं! आजकल बहुत ज्यादा डिमांड में हैं! *एम् बी ए, प्रतियोगिता दर्पण, बैंक पेपर, सभी तरह की प्रवेश परीक्षा और भी बहुत से विषेयों पर ऑनलाइन पुस्तकें!http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5537 विभाग : साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें
> 
> *


[/QUOTE]




> साथियों !अगर आप को फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की समस्या है और आप अपना विचार नियामक /प्रवन्धक से से जानना चाहते है / अथवा कुछ सुझाव रखना चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक मददगार सावित हो सकता है / इस सूत्र के रचना कार है फोरम के अनुभवि श्री स्वामी जी/ स्यंग देख लें / धन्यबाद ..........रमण 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955 सदस्यों की समस्याएँ/मदद/सुझाव


[/QUOTE]




> _एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !
> 
> _
> _सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बने / करें धन्यवाद ..........रमण_





..................................................  .............

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !

_

_कहा गया है सिखने की उम्र कभी खत्म नही होती / आप जितना अधिक से अधिक सीख पाते हैं आप में एक निखार आती  है और आप के वक्तित्व  में विकाश होता रहता है / ज्ञान विज्ञानं की  बाते जितना अधिकसे अधिक प्राप्त की जाय  हमारे वक्तित्व विकाश के  लिए सहायक होता है / इससे हम अपनी मंजिल  की  ओर अग्रसर होते चले जाते है /_ 
_फोरम के सामान्य विभाग "आओ समय बिताएं,"  में इसी से सम्बंधित एक सूत्र है रचनाकार है श्री द्रकुला जी भाई  / इस सूत्र में  जानने लायक बहुत कुछ है / आप स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद .......रमण 

_

_ सूत्र लिंक है :_  
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1215_ _ क्या आप जानते हैं ?_

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !_ 

_ हिंदू धर्म में विवाह को सोलह संस्कारों में से एक संस्कार माना गया है। पाणिग्रहण संस्कार को सामान्य रूप से हिंदू विवाह के नाम से जाना जाता है।  विवाह पति और पत्नी के बीच जन्म-जन्मांतरों का सम्बंध होता है जिसे कि किसी भी परिस्थिति में नहीं तोड़ा जा सकता। अग्नि को  सात फेरे ले कर और ध्रुव तारा को साक्षी मान कर दो तन, मन तथा आत्मा एक पवित्र बंधन में बंध जाते हैं। हिंदू विवाह में पति और पत्नी के बीच शारीरिक संम्बंध से अधिक आत्मिक संम्बंध होता है और इस संम्बंध को अत्यंत पवित्र माना गया है जिसे कि किसी भी परिस्थिति में नहीं तोड़ा जा सकता। युग निर्माण के अन्तर्गत विवाह संस्कार के पारिवारिक एवं सामूहिक प्रयोग सफल और उपयोगी सिद्ध हुए हैं । भारतीय संस्कृति के अनुसार विवाह कोई शारीरिक या सामाजिक अनुबन्ध मात्र नहीं हैं, यहाँ दाम्पत्य को एक श्रेष्ठ आध्यात्मिक साधना का भी रूप दिया गया है ।_ 
_इसलिए कहा गया है 'धन्यो गृहस्थाश्रमः' । सद्गृहस्थ ही समाज को अनुकूल व्यवस्था एवं विकास में सहायक होने के साथ श्रेष्ठ नई पीढ़ी बनाने का भी कार्य करते हैं । वहीं अपने संसाधनों से ब्रह्मचर्य, वानप्रस्थ एवं सन्यास आश्रमों के साधकों को वाञ्छित सहयोग देते रहते हैं । ऐसे सद्गृहस्थ बनाने के लिए विवाह को रूढ़ियों-कुरीतियों से मुक्त कराकर श्रेष्ठ संस्कार के रूप में पुनः प्रतिष्ठित करना आवश्क है । युग निर्माण के अन्तर्गत विवाह संस्कार के पारिवारिक एवं सामूहिक प्रयोग सफल और उपयोगी सिद्ध हुए हैं । अन्य धर्मों में विवाह की  पद्धति अलग अलग होती है / पति - पत्नी के बीच एक प्रकार का करार होता है जिसे किसी  विशेष परिस्थितियों में तोड़ा भी जा सकता है /_ 
*फोरम के सामन्य विभाग " मेरा भारत " में इसी विषय पर एक रोचक सूत्र है जिसके रचनाकार है नियामक दिया मिश्र जी / इन्होने   अपने अथक परिश्रम से सूत्र में  जान डाल दिए है / दोस्त  ! अगर आप भी इस विषय  में   अधिक से अधिक जाकारी  चाहते है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है /स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद ........रमण* 

*सूत्र लिंक* *: - * 
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6767__हिन्दू विवाह और  विधि_

----------


## Badtameez

शानदार प्रस्तुति के लिए धन्यवाद रमन जी

----------


## Raman46

> _दोस्त स्वागत है आप का_ 
> _नये नियम के अनुसार १०० प्रविष्टी  पुरे हो जाने के बाद ही सूत्र निर्माण कर सकते है / अब तो आप अपनी मंजिल के करीब ही है दोस्त / धन्यवाद_





> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ ..........





> दोस्तों  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _अगर आप व्यस्क मनभावन मोरंजन  करना पसंद करते है /और आप को अदद तलाश है एक यैसे सूत्र की जहाँ खुल कर अपनी मन की बातें कह सके / दोस्त समझ लीजिये आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाली है / फोरम के रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में एक यैसा ही मनोरंजन से भरपूर सूत्र  है/ जहाँ आप अपना वयस्क मनोरंजन कर सकते है / इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के जानी मानी कवित्री सोनी जी / इन्होने अपनी सजीव कविता से हर किसी की दिल जितने की
> भरपूर कोशिस की हैं जो कविले तारीफ है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद,,,,,,,,,,, .रमण 
> 
> _
> ...





> बहुत ही अच्छा संकलन है मित्र.... जारी रखें.....





> _दोस्तों !
> 
> _
> 
> _कहा गया है सिखने की उम्र कभी खत्म नही होती / आप जितना अधिक से अधिक सीख पाते हैं आप में एक निखार आती  है और आप के वक्तित्व  में विकाश होता रहता है / ज्ञान विज्ञानं की  बाते जितना अधिकसे अधिक प्राप्त की जाय  हमारे वक्तित्व विकाश के  लिए सहायक होता है / इससे हम अपनी मंजिल  की  ओर अग्रसर होते चले जाते है /_ 
> _फोरम के सामान्य विभाग "आओ समय बिताएं,"  में इसी से सम्बंधित एक सूत्र है रचनाकार है श्री द्रकुला जी भाई  / इस सूत्र में  जानने लायक बहुत कुछ है / आप स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद .......रमण 
> 
> _
> 
> ...





> शानदार प्रस्तुति के लिए धन्यवाद रमन जी


हम आप के साथ ही है मित्र

----------


## Raman46

_

एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !

सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बना    करें /धन्यवाद ..........रमण_

----------


## Raman46

> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ ..........





> दोस्तों !
> _अगर आप व्यस्क मनभावन मोरंजन करना पसंद करते है /और आप को अदद तलाश है एक यैसे सूत्र की जहाँ खुल कर अपनी मन की बातें कह सके / दोस्त समझ लीजिये आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाली है / फोरम के रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में एक यैसा ही मनोरंजन से भरपूर सूत्र है/ जहाँ आप अपना वयस्क मनोरंजन कर सकते है / इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के जानी मानी कवित्री सोनी जी / इन्होने अपनी सजीव कविता से हर किसी की दिल जितने की
> भरपूर कोशिस की हैं जो कविले तारीफ है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद,,,,,,,,,,, .रमण 
> 
> _
> _सूत्र लिंक है :-_ 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=268





> _साथिओं !
> 
> 
> _
> _अगर आप अपने आईडी के साथ कोई अच्छी सी मनचाहा अवतार लगाना चाहते है/ मगर आप को अपने मन पसन्द अवतार नही मिल पा रही है/ तो अब आप की तलाश पूरी होने ही बाला है / आप की तलाश पूरी करने में ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / यहाँ हर तरह के अवतार दिए गये है / आप अपनी मन पसंद की अवतार चुन सकते है / फोरम पे एक सूत्र है मनचाहा अवतार / इसके रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री संतोष जी भाई / इनका इस सूत्र पर योगदान सराहनिये है / आप स्यंग देख सकते है / धन्यवाद ......रमण 
> _
> _सूत्र लिंक है :- 
> _
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3488_ _मनचाहा अवतार_





> _दोस्तों !
> 
> 
> 
> अमर शहीद नेता जी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस ....'तुम मुझे खून दो मैं दूंगा तुम्हें आजादी" ..के नारे बुलंद करने बाले का नाम हर भारत वाशि के जुवान पे रहता है / भारत देश को आजादी दिलाने में इनका योगदान अमर रहेगा / शत -शत नमन है इनको / नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मौत आज भी एक रहस्य बनी हुई है / क्या है वो रहस्य ? क्या आप भी रु -बरु होना चाहेंगे / 
> 
> फोरम पे एक सूत्र है : "नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस की मौत - अनसुलझा रहस्य" इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है जाने-माने अनुभवी सदस्य श्री अनुष्का जी / सूत्र में इनका प्रयाश अतुलनिये है / सचित्र विवरण से भरपूर इस सूत्र में चार चाँद लग गया है / भाई अनुष्का जी को हम सलाम करते है /धन्यवाद ....रमण 
> 
> सूत्र लिंक है :- 
> ...


......................................

----------


## Raman46

* चौपाल पे किसी सदस्य की पोस्ट संख्यां :* *http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6* 


_चौपाल पे किसी भी सदस्य के पोस्ट संख्यां जानने के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक सहायक है /_

----------


## Raman46

> शानदार प्रस्तुति के लिए धन्यवाद रमन जी



शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत  है आप का

----------


## Jayeshh

:salut:  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## love birds

मित्र मुजहे फोटोशोप और प्रोग्रामिंग सीखनी ही क्या इसके लिए कोई सूत्र है 


लव

----------


## Raman46

> _साथियों !_
> 
> _कई बार देखा गया है कि कुछ सदस्य जाने अनजाने अपने असली नाम से ही  आईडी बना चुके होते  है और अब उन्हें ये लगता है कि असली नाम से आईडी नही होना चाहिए था /अथवा आप का वर्तमान आईडी में ही कोई संशोधन चाहते है /तो यैसा हो सकता है / आप के वर्तमान आईडी को मनचाहा आईडी मिल सकता है इसके लिए आप को प्रबंधन से अपने नये आईडी सुझाव के साथ अनुरोध करना होगा / आप के अनुरोध पर अगर वो आईडी येभेलेवल है तो अथवा कुछ फेर बदल के साथ उप्ल्ध्य करा  दिया जायेगा /  ये सूत्र लिंक माननिये श्री पाथ जी दुयारा रचित है / जो आप के लिए कारगर सावित हो सकता है /धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249_प्रयोक्ता नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध |





> * साथियों !*_किसी को  इज्जत  सत्कार दे कर खुद भी इसे पा सकते है  / एक छोटी सी भूल हमारी इज्जत  पर बट्टा लगाने के लिए काफी है / कलंक काजल से भारी  / कई बार हम भूल जाते है कि  एक छोटी सी गलती की कितनी  बड़ी कीमत समाज को चुकानी पड़ती है  /  अपनी  इगो को हम समझ लें तो शायद हमें पछताना ना पड़े / फोरम  मनोरंजन के लिए है  / किसी की आलोचना के लिए नही / अगर किसी तरह की किसी भी सदस्य को  कोई समस्या है तो नियामक जी से कहें /  कुछ सदस्य अपनी  बात  मनबाने के लिए कई आईडी  बना लेते है  / जबकि फोरम पे शिकायत की सुबिधा उपलभध है / इगो सबसे बड़ी समस्या है  / इसे नियामक जी नही हमें ही  ख़तम करना होगा  तभी सुधार होगी / अगर किसी तरह की गलती हुई है तो उसे स्वीकार कर लेना चाहिए ना की तर्क वितर्क / कोई भी छोटी सी समस्या हम सदस्य आशानी से खुद ही सुलझा सकते है / अगर कोई भूल जाने अनजाने हो गयी है तो हमें खेद व्यक्त कर देना चाहिए जिससे सौहार्द बना रहता है / अगर  सार्वजानिक रूप से खेद व्यक्त करते है तो इसे आप की वक्तित्व में निखार आता है / फोरम पे इन्ही बातों को ध्यान में रखते हुए एक सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ  हैं/ रचनाकार है हमारे  परम मित्र  श्री मारवाड़ी लड़का जी (विक्की भाई ) इस सूत्र पर सार्वजनिक तौर से खेद व्यक्त किया जा सकता है / धन्यबाद ............रमण_ 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3750माफ़ी नामा !!!





> *कृप्या   धयान दें* *यैसा देखा जा रहा है नये अथवा पुराने सदस्य रेपो पॉइंट तो देतें है पर अपना नाम नही लिखते है /यैसे में उस रेपो पोंट्स का महत्व  कम हो जाती है / रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य समझ नही पाते है कि रेपो किस ने दिया / अगर पता चलता है तो वो भी आप को शुक्रिया अथवा धन्यवाद जैसे शव्दों से आप का स्वागत कर सकता है /इससे आप को भी फ़ायदा है / कभी आप को  आप के रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य भी रेपो पोंट्स दे सकते है / इसे सदस्यों के बिच आपसी तालमेल में इजाफा हो सकता है / अतः रेपो देते समय अपना नाम लिखना मत भूलें /**कुछ सदस्य सोचते है कि रेपो देने से ही उनका नाम लिखा आ जाता होगा /येसा नही है / नाम आप को उसी शंदेस में लिखना होगा ,तभी  आप के नाम दिखाई देगा उस शंदेस में बरना नही / येसा मैं इस लिए कह रहा हूँ की कुछ सदस्यों ने मुझे रेपो दिया ओंर पूछ भाई मैंने आप को रेपो दिया है /पता चला की उक्त महास्य ने अपना नाम ही नही लिखा था / वो समझ रहे थे की नाम अपने आप आजाता होगा /* *दोस्तों अब आप समझ चुके होंगे की नाम लिखना जरुरी होता है / धन्यवाद .....रमण*


_दोस्तों !  एक बार आप सभी से पुनः निवेदन करना चाहूँगा कृपया आप  अपना नाम अवश्य लिखें रेपो पॉइंट्स देते वक्त  /
बेनामी रेपो महत्व हीन हो जाता है / आपने जिन्हें रेपो दिया है उनको भी तो मौका मिलना चाहिए की आप को शुक्रिया यदा कर सकें / आशा है आप समझ चुके होंगे  / धन्यवाद दोस्त आप सभी का / ..........रमण _

----------


## Raman46

> _साथियों !_
> 
> _कई बार देखा गया है कि कुछ सदस्य जाने अनजाने अपने असली नाम से ही  आईडी बना चुके होते  है और अब उन्हें ये लगता है कि असली नाम से आईडी नही होना चाहिए था /अथवा आप का वर्तमान आईडी में ही कोई संशोधन चाहते है /तो यैसा हो सकता है / आप के वर्तमान आईडी को मनचाहा आईडी मिल सकता है इसके लिए आप को प्रबंधन से अपने नये आईडी सुझाव के साथ अनुरोध करना होगा / आप के अनुरोध पर अगर वो आईडी येभेलेवल है तो अथवा कुछ फेर बदल के साथ उप्ल्ध्य करा  दिया जायेगा /  ये सूत्र लिंक माननिये श्री पाथ जी दुयारा रचित है / जो आप के लिए कारगर सावित हो सकता है /धन्यवाद ......रमण_ 
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249_प्रयोक्ता नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध |





> * साथियों !*_किसी को  इज्जत  सत्कार दे कर खुद भी इसे पा सकते है  / एक छोटी सी भूल हमारी इज्जत  पर बट्टा लगाने के लिए काफी है / कलंक काजल से भारी  / कई बार हम भूल जाते है कि  एक छोटी सी गलती की कितनी  बड़ी कीमत समाज को चुकानी पड़ती है  /  अपनी  इगो को हम समझ लें तो शायद हमें पछताना ना पड़े / फोरम  मनोरंजन के लिए है  / किसी की आलोचना के लिए नही / अगर किसी तरह की किसी भी सदस्य को  कोई समस्या है तो नियामक जी से कहें /  कुछ सदस्य अपनी  बात  मनबाने के लिए कई आईडी  बना लेते है  / जबकि फोरम पे शिकायत की सुबिधा उपलभध है / इगो सबसे बड़ी समस्या है  / इसे नियामक जी नही हमें ही  ख़तम करना होगा  तभी सुधार होगी / अगर किसी तरह की गलती हुई है तो उसे स्वीकार कर लेना चाहिए ना की तर्क वितर्क / कोई भी छोटी सी समस्या हम सदस्य आशानी से खुद ही सुलझा सकते है / अगर कोई भूल जाने अनजाने हो गयी है तो हमें खेद व्यक्त कर देना चाहिए जिससे सौहार्द बना रहता है / अगर  सार्वजानिक रूप से खेद व्यक्त करते है तो इसे आप की वक्तित्व में निखार आता है / फोरम पे इन्ही बातों को ध्यान में रखते हुए एक सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ  हैं/ रचनाकार है हमारे  परम मित्र  श्री मारवाड़ी लड़का जी (विक्की भाई ) इस सूत्र पर सार्वजनिक तौर से खेद व्यक्त किया जा सकता है / धन्यबाद ............रमण_ 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3750माफ़ी नामा !!!





> *कृप्या   धयान दें* *यैसा देखा जा रहा है नये अथवा पुराने सदस्य रेपो पॉइंट तो देतें है पर अपना नाम नही लिखते है /यैसे में उस रेपो पोंट्स का महत्व  कम हो जाती है / रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य समझ नही पाते है कि रेपो किस ने दिया / अगर पता चलता है तो वो भी आप को शुक्रिया अथवा धन्यवाद जैसे शव्दों से आप का स्वागत कर सकता है /इससे आप को भी फ़ायदा है / कभी आप को  आप के रेपो पाने बाले सदस्य भी रेपो पोंट्स दे सकते है / इसे सदस्यों के बिच आपसी तालमेल में इजाफा हो सकता है / अतः रेपो देते समय अपना नाम लिखना मत भूलें /**कुछ सदस्य सोचते है कि रेपो देने से ही उनका नाम लिखा आ जाता होगा /येसा नही है / नाम आप को उसी शंदेस में लिखना होगा ,तभी  आप के नाम दिखाई देगा उस शंदेस में बरना नही / येसा मैं इस लिए कह रहा हूँ की कुछ सदस्यों ने मुझे रेपो दिया ओंर पूछ भाई मैंने आप को रेपो दिया है /पता चला की उक्त महास्य ने अपना नाम ही नही लिखा था / वो समझ रहे थे की नाम अपने आप आजाता होगा /* *दोस्तों अब आप समझ चुके होंगे की नाम लिखना जरुरी होता है / धन्यवाद .....रमण*





> :salut:  :salut:   :salut:




लव[/QUOTE]


शुक्रिया दोस्त / स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों  ! 
_

_भारत देश की कुछ अन्यंत ही दुर्लभ चित्र नये वो पुराने आजादी से पहले और आजादी के  बाद की जो इतिहास में सामिल हो चुके है ,जिसे हम सब बहुत ही दुर्लभ चित्र कह सकते है / क्या आप भी देखना पसंद करेगे ? अगर हाँ तो देर किस  बात की आइये हम आप को ले चलते है यैसे ही एक सूत्र  पर जहाँ आप को कई दुर्लभ्य चित्र देखने को मिलेंगे  / सूत्र है सामान्य विभाग के  मेरा भारत विभाग में जिसके रचनाकार है फोरम के जाने माने अनुभवी सदस्य तथा पूर्व  नियामक श्री गुल्लू जी / इनका योगदान इस सूत्र पर कविले तारीफ है / आप स्यंग देख लीजिये बंधू / धन्यवाद ..रमण_ 
* लिंक है :- 
*
* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1491पुराने और दुर्लभ भारतीय चित्र 
*

----------


## Raman46

_"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" पर आप सभी साथिओं का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन_

----------


## Jayeshh

सुप्रभात... रमण दोस्त...

----------


## Raman46

> सुप्रभात... रमण दोस्त...


शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

..................................................  ...........

----------


## Raman46

> ..................................................  ...........



_शुक्रिया चौधरी चाचा आप का / इस कार्ड से भटके नौजवानों को उचित मार्ग दर्शन मिलेगा / सभी साथिओं से से आग्रह है इस कार्ड को गौर से पढ़ें और अपने जीवन में सुधार लायें / बड़े काम की चीच है इसे हलके में मत लें / जीवन रक्षक मंत्र है सही मायने में ये युक्तियाँ / धन्यवाद .......रमण_

----------


## Jayeshh

चाचाजी... मुझे उम्मीद है आपके इस पोस्ट से शायद... फोरम के कुछ सदस्य.... तम्बाकू  छोड़ दे.......  बहुत ही सराहनीय....... ++++++ उधार रहा..... 




> ..................................................  ...........

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !_ 
_पुस्तके हमारे लिए अनमोल निधि है / हर तरह  की ज्ञानकी कुंजी होती है पुस्तक / बाजार में एक से बढ़ कर एक पुस्तके पाई जाती है / कई बार हमें कुछ कठिनाइयों की सामना भी करना पढ़ जाती  है अच्छी पुस्तकों की खोज / चाहते हुए भी हमारे मन पसंद की पुस्तके खोजने में एडी चोटी करनी पढ़ जाती है / कई बार हमें निराशा ही हाथ लगती है / इन्ही बातों को मध्येनजर फोरम के साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें विभाग में एक सूत्र बना है :"हिंदी ई बुक्स डाउन लोड " इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है फोरम के जाने माने अनुभवि सदस्य " श्री  राजीव  भाई /इनका योगदान  इस सूत्र में काविले तारीफ है./ आप स्यंग देख सकते है / तथा मनचाहे पुस्तक डाउन लोड कर सकते है /धन्यवाद ....रमण_ 

_लिंक है :-_ _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2051__हिंदी ई बुक्स- डाऊनलोड करें (राजीव  भाई )_

----------


## Raman46

> ..................................................  ...........





> _शुक्रिया चौधरी चाचा आप का / इस कार्ड से भटके नौजवानों को उचित मार्ग दर्शन मिलेगा / सभी साथिओं से से आग्रह है इस कार्ड को गौर से पढ़ें और अपने जीवन में सुधार लायें / बड़े काम की चीच है इसे हलके में मत लें / जीवन रक्षक मंत्र है सही मायने में ये युक्तियाँ / धन्यवाद .......रमण_


इसे गौर से देखें और सीखे

----------


## mailer_demon

_सूत्रों का सूत्र महा सूत्र / मोती और हीरे को एक माला में पिरोया जा रहा है / फोरम के हित में / हम जैसे सदस्यों के लिए भंडार / सूत्रधार को हार्दिक बधाई /_

----------


## Raman46

_सभी साथियों से पुनः निवेदन है रेपो पॉइंट्स देते वक्त आपना नाम अवश्य लिखें ताकि आप को भी जिन्हें आप ने रेपो पॉइंट्स दिया है आप की शुक्रिया यदा कर सकें /  देखा जारहा है कई सदस्य + रेपो दिए जा रहें है पर अपना नाम नही लिख रहे है यैसे में सदस्य आप को कैसे जान पायेगा की किसने +रेपो दिया है / दोस्त आप अपना नाम उसी सन्देश में लिख दें ताकि आप को स्वागत , शुक्रिया यदा की जाए / इससे आप को भी फायदा है आपने जिन्हें +रेपो दिया हे  ,वो भी कभी आप को रेपो पॉइंट्स दे सकते है / आशा करूँगा इस बात की आप अपने जेहन  में उतार  लेंगें   / धन्यवाद   ....रमण_

----------


## Raman46

> _"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" पर आप सभी साथिओं का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन_





> ..................................................  ...........





> _शुक्रिया चौधरी चाचा आप का / इस कार्ड से भटके नौजवानों को उचित मार्ग दर्शन मिलेगा / सभी साथिओं से से आग्रह है इस कार्ड को गौर से पढ़ें और अपने जीवन में सुधार लायें / बड़े काम की चीच है इसे हलके में मत लें / जीवन रक्षक मंत्र है सही मायने में ये युक्तियाँ / धन्यवाद .......रमण_


_"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" पर आप सभी साथिओं का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन_

----------


## Raman46

> _एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !
> 
> _
> _सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बने / करें धन्यवाद ..........रमण_


_आप सभी का स्वागत है 
_

----------


## badboy123455

> _
> 
> एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !
> 
> सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बना    करें /धन्यवाद ..........रमण_




*बिलकुल सही कहा रमन जी ........*

----------


## groopji

> मित्र अन्तर्वासना परिवार में आपका स्वागत है फोरम के नियम व अन्य तकनिकी जानकारियों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक कीजिए
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927
> याद रखें फोरम के नियम सर्वोपरि हैं
> 
> धन्यवाद



मित्र जब भी मै कोई नऐ सदस्य का आगमन देखता हूँ तो उस पर ये विजिटर मसेज छोड़ देता हू आशा करता हूँ की अन्य सदस्य भी इसी तरह का मेसेज नए सदस्य को दिया करेंगे

----------


## Raman46

> *बिलकुल सही कहा रमन जी ........*





> मित्र जब भी मै कोई नऐ सदस्य का आगमन देखता हूँ तो उस पर ये विजिटर मसेज छोड़ देता हू आशा करता हूँ की अन्य सदस्य भी इसी तरह का मेसेज नए सदस्य को दिया करेंगे


_शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है आप का _

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !
_
_आज पुरे विश्व नेट महामाया के अंतर्जाल से चारो ओर घिरा हुआ नजर आता है/  विश्व के हर वक्ती की अति आवश्यक चीज बन गयी  है नेट / ये नेट ही है जो आज पुरे विश्व को एक जगह सिमट कर ला खड़ा कर दिया है / पल -पल की हर खबर आप को पलक झपकते ही पहुंचा दे रहा है / गूगल का इसमें अहम भूमिका है/ इससे आप हर कोई परिचित ही होंगे /  किसी भी वेबसाइट का पता लगाने के लिए सबसे पहले गूगल का ही प्रयोग किया जाता है / अपने प्रयोक्ताओं को लुभाने के लिए हर  दिन  ये   एक डूडल तैयार करता है ताकि इसका आकर्षण हमेशा तारो तजा बना रहे / क्या है वो हर दिन बनने बाला नया -नया डूडल जानना चाहेंगे आप भी / आइये आप को लें चलते है एक यैसे सूत्र पर जहा  नये -नये डूडल दिखाई देगी / इस सूत्र का रचनाकार है फोरम के अनुभवि वरिष्ठ सदस्य श्री रटेद्र साहब (RatedR ) इनका इस सूत्र पर योगदान काबिले तारीफ है / हम इनको सलाम करते है / अगर आप भी गूगल के नये -नये डूडल देखना चाहते है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है / धन्यवाद ..रमण 
_
_सूत्र लिंक है :-_ 
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6118__गूगल के डूडल_

----------


## Raman46

_दोस्तों !



हर सदस्य चाहते है फोरम पर अपना  खुद का सूत्र बनाना / सूत्रा बनाते भी है / मगर देखा जाता है  कि सूत्र के शीर्षक में कुछ अशुधियां रह गयी है अथवा शीर्षक पसंद नही आ रही है और वो इसे ठीक करना चाहते है अथवा शीर्षक को ही बदलना चाहते है / मगर कैसे बदला जाय ?  ये एक बढ़ा प्रश्न आ खड़ा हो जाता है  / दोस्त इसका भी उपाय है / फोरम पर एक सूत्र है : "सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध " इसके रचनाकार है फोरम के जानेमाने अनुभवि सदस्य श्री गुल्लू जी / इनका इस सूत्र पर योगदान काबिले तारीफ है / आप इस सूत्र पर अपने सूत्र के इक्षित शीर्षक  अथवा जो भी बदलाव चाहते है ,अनुरोध कर सकते है / नियामक जी आपके अनुरोध के अनुसार सूत्र में आवश्यक सूधार कर देंगे  / है ना बड़े काम कि चीज / 

सूत्र का लिंक है :-

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4063सूत्र का नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध_

----------


## rnold

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त .......................... मेरी तरफ से सुभकामनाए

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त .......................... मेरी तरफ से सुभकामनाए



शुक्रिया मित्र आप का स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !_
_अगर आप जानना चाहते होंगे की इस वक्त कौन से सदस्य फोरम पे क्या देख रहा / तो ये जानना  भी बड़ा आशान है / इसे जानने के लिए आप इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / आप को पता चलता रहेगा की कौन से सदस्य फोरम पे क्या देख रहे है इस वक्त / लिंक है :_
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/online.php__?_

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर प्रयास है।धन्यवाद!

----------


## Raman46

_साथियो !
_
_जिस वक्त आप किसी भी सूत्र को देख रहे और आप ये जानना चाहते है कि  उसी वक्त और भी कितने सदस्य उसी सूत्र को देख रहे है तो आप जान सकते है ये बड़ा आशान है / आप उसी सूत्र के सब से निचे जाएँ Thread Information ,वहां आप के नाम आईडी के साथ उन सभी सदस्यों के नाम आईडी भी आप को मौजूद दिखाई देगा जो उस वक्त उसी सूत्र को देख रहें होंगे / धन्यवाद ..........रमण_

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !
_
_हमारे जीवन में कुछ यैसी बातें  होती है जो कटु सत्य होते हुए भी कडुवे लगते है / मगर उनका अपना एक खाश स्थान होता है जो जीवन की दिशा बदलने की क्षमता रखता  है / क्या  है वो कडुवे सच जो आप की  जीवन में गुदगुदी पैदा कर देता है और_ _ सफलता की मार्ग आप के लिए खोल देता है / ये है जीवन के कडुवे और मीठा सच /   फोरम_ _ के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री ग्रुप जी भाई की एक येसा ही सूत्र है इस_ _ फोरम   पर : "जीवन के कडवे और मीठे सच" जिसे पढ़ कर आप लोट पोट हो जायेंगे  / तो आइये बंधू आप को भी रु-बरु कराते है उस कडुवे सच से / लिंक है :_ 
_http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1653__जीवन के कडवे और मीठे सच_

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर सुन्दर लिंक है।तुरन्त पहुँचने में आसानी हो रही है।

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत सुन्दर प्रयास है।धन्यवाद!





> बहुत सुन्दर सुन्दर लिंक है।तुरन्त पहुँचने में आसानी हो रही है।


शुक्रिया कवि सौरभ जी स्वागत है आप का

----------


## Raman46

_साथिओं !
(अहम जानकारी) 



_
_आप सब को एक अहम जानकारी से रु-बरु कराने जा रहूँ / जो आप को मदद करेगा / फोरम  के " सामान्य विभाग" तथा "गर्म -मशाला विभाग" में कई सारे सूत्र है, और उनकी  संख्याँ दिन प्रति दिन बढती  ही जा रही है / सूत्रों की पेज संख्या भी काफी बढ़ गयी है और पोस्ट संख्याँ इतनी अधिक हो चुकी है कि आप चाह कर भी उस पुरे सूत्र को देख नही पातें होंगे / यैसे में आप को कोई येसा ट्रिक्स की जरुरत महशुश होती होगी जो आप को अल्पावधि में सूत्र का पूरा चित्रण सामने ला सके  / इससे आप के  समय की बहुत बचत होगी और आप पुरे सूत्र का मजा भी कम से कम समय में उठा पाएंगे / पुरे सूत्र दो चार पेज में ही दिखाई दे देगा /_
_ट्रिक्स है जिसे आप देखना चाह रहे है :" पुरालेख" जो उस पृष्ट में सबसे निचले हिस्से में दिखाई देता है /उस पर क्लीक कीजिये /आप को फोरम के एक मेन पेज खुलेगा हर विभाग के / अब आप को जिस भी विभाग के सूत्र को देखना चाह रहे है उस पर क्लीक कर दीजिये / सम्बंधित सूत्र खुलेगा कई और भी सूत्रों के साथ जो उस विभाग में बना हुआ है / आप मनचाहे सूत्र को क्लीक कर पुरे सूत्र को दो या तीन पेज में देख सकेंगे / कैसा लगा दोस्त ये नया ट्रिक्स जो आप के समय को बचा देगा / धन्याबाद ........रमण_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-****.html

----------


## Jayeshh

> _साथिओं !
> (अहम जानकारी) 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _आप सब को एक अहम जानकारी से रु-बरु कराने जा रहूँ / जो आप को मदद करेगा / फोरम  के " सामान्य विभाग" तथा "गर्म -मशाला विभाग" में कई सारे सूत्र है, और उनकी  संख्याँ दिन प्रति दिन बढती  ही जा रही है / सूत्रों की पेज संख्या भी काफी बढ़ गयी है और पोस्ट संख्याँ इतनी अधिक हो चुकी है कि आप चाह कर भी उस पुरे सूत्र को देख नही पातें होंगे / यैसे में आप को कोई येसा ट्रिक्स की जरुरत महशुश होती होगी जो आप को अल्पावधि में सूत्र का पूरा चित्रण सामने ला सके  / इससे आप के  समय की बहुत बचत होगी और आप पुरे सूत्र का मजा भी कम से कम समय में उठा पाएंगे / पुरे सूत्र दो चार पेज में ही दिखाई दे देगा /_
> _ट्रिक्स है जिसे आप देखना चाह रहे है :" पुरालेख" जो उस पृष्ट में सबसे निचले हिस्से में दिखाई देता है /उस पर क्लीक कीजिये /आप को फोरम के एक मेन पेज खुलेगा हर विभाग के / अब आप को जिस भी विभाग के सूत्र को देखना चाह रहे है उस पर क्लीक कर दीजिये / सम्बंधित सूत्र खुलेगा कई और भी सूत्रों के साथ जो उस विभाग में बना हुआ है / आप मनचाहे सूत्र को क्लीक कर पुरे सूत्र को दो या तीन पेज में देख सकेंगे / कैसा लगा दोस्त ये नया ट्रिक्स जो आप के समय को बचा देगा / धन्याबाद ........रमण_


बहुत काम की जानकारी दी मित्र.....

----------


## Teach Guru

> _साथिओं !
> (अहम जानकारी) 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _आप सब को एक अहम जानकारी से रु-बरु कराने जा रहूँ / जो आप को मदद करेगा / फोरम  के " सामान्य विभाग" तथा "गर्म -मशाला विभाग" में कई सारे सूत्र है, और उनकी  संख्याँ दिन प्रति दिन बढती  ही जा रही है / सूत्रों की पेज संख्या भी काफी बढ़ गयी है और पोस्ट संख्याँ इतनी अधिक हो चुकी है कि आप चाह कर भी उस पुरे सूत्र को देख नही पातें होंगे / यैसे में आप को कोई येसा ट्रिक्स की जरुरत महशुश होती होगी जो आप को अल्पावधि में सूत्र का पूरा चित्रण सामने ला सके  / इससे आप के  समय की बहुत बचत होगी और आप पुरे सूत्र का मजा भी कम से कम समय में उठा पाएंगे / पुरे सूत्र दो चार पेज में ही दिखाई दे देगा /_
> _ट्रिक्स है जिसे आप देखना चाह रहे है :" पुरालेख" जो उस पृष्ट में सबसे निचले हिस्से में दिखाई देता है /उस पर क्लीक कीजिये /आप को फोरम के एक मेन पेज खुलेगा हर विभाग के / अब आप को जिस भी विभाग के सूत्र को देखना चाह रहे है उस पर क्लीक कर दीजिये / सम्बंधित सूत्र खुलेगा कई और भी सूत्रों के साथ जो उस विभाग में बना हुआ है / आप मनचाहे सूत्र को क्लीक कर पुरे सूत्र को दो या तीन पेज में देख सकेंगे / कैसा लगा दोस्त ये नया ट्रिक्स जो आप के समय को बचा देगा / धन्याबाद ........रमण_



_बहुत ही काम की जानकारी प्रदान की है इससे सदस्यों का काफी समय बचेगा........._

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत काम की जानकारी दी मित्र.....





> [I]बहुत ही काम की जानकारी प्रदान की है इससे सदस्यों का काफी समय बचेगा.........[/I]


शुक्रिया बंधू आप सब  का

----------


## King_khan

अत्यंत रोचक जानकारी बाँटने के लिए रमण भाई का हार्दिक धन्यवाद |

----------


## Raman46

> अत्यंत रोचक जानकारी बाँटने के लिए रमण भाई का हार्दिक धन्यवाद |



किंग-खान भाई साहब सलाम आप को 
आप का स्वागत है

----------


## groopji

> _साथिओं !
> _
> _हमारे जीवन में कुछ यैसी बातें  होती है जो कटु सत्य होते हुए भी कडुवे लगते है / मगर उनका अपना एक खाश स्थान होता है जो जीवन की दिशा बदलने की क्षमता रखता  है / क्या  है वो कडुवे सच जो आप की  जीवन में गुदगुदी पैदा कर देता है और_ _ सफलता की मार्ग आप के लिए खोल देता है / ये है जीवन के कडुवे और मीठा सच /   फोरम_ _ के अनुभवी सदस्य श्री ग्रुप जी भाई की एक येसा ही सूत्र है इस_ _ फोरम   पर : "जीवन के कडवे और मीठे सच" जिसे पढ़ कर आप लोट पोट हो जायेंगे  / तो आइये बंधू आप को भी रु-बरु कराते है उस कडुवे सच से / लिंक है :_ 
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1653__जीवन के कडवे और मीठे सच_



धन्यवाद मित्र आपने मुझे अपने सूत्र में डाल कर मुझे सम्मान दिया 

वैसे मैंने भी हर नवागत को आपके सूत्र का लिंक देता हू ..........

क्योकि यहाँ पर एक नवागत की सभी समस्याओं का समाधान हो जाता है 

आपके सूत्र और सम्मान के लिए मेरी तरफ से ++

----------


## Raman46

> धन्यवाद मित्र आपने मुझे अपने सूत्र में डाल कर मुझे सम्मान दिया 
> 
> वैसे मैंने भी हर नवागत को आपके सूत्र का लिंक देता हू ..........
> 
> क्योकि यहाँ पर एक नवागत की सभी समस्याओं का समाधान हो जाता है 
> 
> आपके सूत्र और सम्मान के लिए मेरी तरफ से ++



शुक्रिया   ग्रुप  जी स्वागत है 
धन्यबाद

----------


## sultania

शानदार सूत्र है, तारीफ से ऊपर, भाई चंद्रग्रहण का या उसपे आधारित कोई सूत्र फोरम पे हो तो उसकी लिंक दो

----------


## Raman46

> शानदार सूत्र है, तारीफ से ऊपर, भाई चंद्रग्रहण का या उसपे आधारित कोई सूत्र फोरम पे हो तो उसकी लिंक दो


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=8945&page=19 " शनिदेवता " 

मित्र आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकतें है /धन्यबाद

----------


## singh madhuri

sabhi ko mai namskar karti hu.aap sabki madhuri

----------


## Raman46

> sabhi ko mai namskar karti hu.aap sabki madhuri


शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है /
मित्र आप हिंदी में लिखिए बहुत मजा आएगा/ आप इस लिंक का सहारा लें बहुत मदद मिलेगी हिंदी लिखने में 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत अच्छा अच्छा लिंक मिल रहा । रमन जी को नमन।

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत अच्छा अच्छा लिंक मिल रहा । रमन जी को नमन।


शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का

----------


## badboy123455

> _साथिओं !
> (अहम जानकारी) 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _आप सब को एक अहम जानकारी से रु-बरु कराने जा रहूँ / जो आप को मदद करेगा / फोरम  के " सामान्य विभाग" तथा "गर्म -मशाला विभाग" में कई सारे सूत्र है, और उनकी  संख्याँ दिन प्रति दिन बढती  ही जा रही है / सूत्रों की पेज संख्या भी काफी बढ़ गयी है और पोस्ट संख्याँ इतनी अधिक हो चुकी है कि आप चाह कर भी उस पुरे सूत्र को देख नही पातें होंगे / यैसे में आप को कोई येसा ट्रिक्स की जरुरत महशुश होती होगी जो आप को अल्पावधि में सूत्र का पूरा चित्रण सामने ला सके  / इससे आप के  समय की बहुत बचत होगी और आप पुरे सूत्र का मजा भी कम से कम समय में उठा पाएंगे / पुरे सूत्र दो चार पेज में ही दिखाई दे देगा /_
> _ट्रिक्स है जिसे आप देखना चाह रहे है :" पुरालेख" जो उस पृष्ट में सबसे निचले हिस्से में दिखाई देता है /उस पर क्लीक कीजिये /आप को फोरम के एक मेन पेज खुलेगा हर विभाग के / अब आप को जिस भी विभाग के सूत्र को देखना चाह रहे है उस पर क्लीक कर दीजिये / सम्बंधित सूत्र खुलेगा कई और भी सूत्रों के साथ जो उस विभाग में बना हुआ है / आप मनचाहे सूत्र को क्लीक कर पुरे सूत्र को दो या तीन पेज में देख सकेंगे / कैसा लगा दोस्त ये नया ट्रिक्स जो आप के समय को बचा देगा / धन्याबाद ........रमण_ 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-****.html


*

इस जानकारी के लिए हार्दिक आभार मित्र.......*

----------


## aman009

क्या नये सदस्य अनुभवि और ज्ञानी नही हो सकते है ?

----------


## aman009

नये सूत्र बनाने के लिए क्या करना होगा कृपया उचित सलाह दें

----------


## aman009

+ रेपुटेसन कैसे और क्यों दिया जाता है उचित सलाह दें ?

----------


## aman009

क्या रेपुटेसन देते वक्य अपना नाम लिखना जरुरी है ? अगर हाँ तो यैस क्यों ?

----------


## Raman46

> क्या नये सदस्य अनुभवि और ज्ञानी नही हो सकते है ?



_जी हाँ अमन जी क्यों नही बिलकुल को सकते है कोई दो  राय नही/ मैं इसे सदा मानता  आ रहा हूँ और आगे भी मानता ही रहूँगा / एक दिन हम भी नवागत थे इस फोरम पर /_

----------


## sultania

> _जी हाँ अमन जी क्यों नही बिलकुल को सकते है कोई दो  राय नही/ मैं इसे सदा मानता  आ रहा हूँ और आगे भी मानता ही रहूँगा / एक दिन हम भी नवागत थे इस फोरम पर /_


यही आपके सुविचार फोरम पे आपकी पहचान है, मन बदल जाता है सचमुच आपके सूत्र मैं आ के

----------


## Raman46

> नये सूत्र बनाने के लिए क्या करना होगा कृपया उचित सलाह दें


सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## Raman46

> क्या रेपुटेसन देते वक्य अपना नाम लिखना जरुरी है ? अगर हाँ तो यैस क्यों ?


प्रिये मित्र अमन जी !
इसके दो अहम् फायदे है ,नाम लिखने से आप जिसे + रेपो पॉइंट दिए है उन्हें पता चल जाता है की रेपो किसने दिया / फ़ायदा ये है कि आप ने जिन्हें रेपो दिया उनके मन में आप के लिए सदा के लिए मैत्री भाव उभर कर सामने आ जाता है / वे आप को शुक्रिया तथा धन्यवाद अदा करेंगे एवं आप के प्रविष्टि /सूत्र पर रूचि लेने लगेंगे / मौका मिलते ही आप को भी +रेपो पॉइंट्स दे देंगे / हुआ न डबल फायदा नाम लिखने का / वर्ना गुमनामी + रेपो का क्या फ़ायदा यार / धन्यबाद ....रमण

----------


## sultania

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-9927.html

सभी से निवेदन है की इस लिंक मैं जा के इस सूत्र को मात्र 2 पेज मैं देख ले, अवशय ही मन बदलेगा आपका , रमन भाई का लिंक की जानकारी के लिये आभार

----------


## sultania

> प्रिये मित्र अमन जी !
> इसके दो अहम् फायदे है ,नाम लिखने से आप जिसे + रेपो पॉइंट दिए है उन्हें पता चल क जाता है की रेपो किसने दिया / फ़ायदा ये है कि आप ने रेपो रेपो दिया उनके मन में आप के लिए सदा के लिए मैत्री भाव उभर कर सामने आ जाता है / वे आप को शुक्रिया था धन्यवाद अदा करेंगे एवं आप के प्रविष्टि /सूत्र पर रूचि लेने लगेंगे / मौका मिलते ही आप को भी +रेपो पॉइंट्स दे देंगे / हुआ न डबल फायदा नाम लिखने का / वर्ना गुमनामी + रेपो का क्या फ़ायदा यार / धन्यबाद ....रमण


जी भाई सत्य कहा फोरम पे रेपों  के पर्यायवाची शब्द ..चेक ,.मिठाई , टैक्स , खाता चेक आदि है, आखिर हमे भी तो काम का इनाम चाहिये ना

----------


## Raman46

> यही आपके सुविचार फोरम पे आपकी पहचान है, मन बदल जाता है सचमुच आपके सूत्र मैं आ के


शुक्रिया बंधू आप का स्वागत है दोस्त

----------


## Raman46

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-9927.html
> 
> सभी से निवेदन है की इस लिंक मैं जा के इस सूत्र को मात्र 2 पेज मैं देख ले, अवशय ही मन बदलेगा आपका , रमन भाई का लिंक की जानकारी के लिये आभार


शुक्रिया बंधू आप का स्वागत है दोस्त /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

*हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें* *http://www.google.com/transliterate*

----------


## sultania

साथियो रमन भाई के आशीर्वाद से फोरम पे भ्रमण कर रहे गेस्ट जो की रजिस्टर नहीं है उनके लिये सूचना 

गेस्ट आप जब बिना लोग इन किये जब न्या क्या है , सर्च करेंगे तो आपको उसमे प्रबन्धन क्षेत्र के सूत्र नहीं मिलेगे, मुख्य पेज पे ही जा के देखने होगे, या ragistar करे अपने आप को रमन भाई के साथ, इस परिवार मैं

----------


## Raman46

> साथियो रमन भाई के आशीर्वाद से फोरम पे भ्रमण कर रहे गेस्ट जो की रजिस्टर नहीं है उनके लिये सूचना 
> 
> गेस्ट आप जब बिना लोग इन किये जब न्या क्या है , सर्च करेंगे तो आपको उसमे प्रबन्धन क्षेत्र के सूत्र नहीं मिलेगे, मुख्य पेज पे ही जा के देखने होगे, या ragistar करे अपने आप को रमन भाई के साथ, इस परिवार मैं


_जी हाँ मित्र सही कह रहे है / गेस्ट से निवेदन करना चाहूँगा अपना आईडी जरुर बनालें अपने आप को रजिस्टर करा कर / धन्यवाद _

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_ 

_दुनिया में कुछ न कुछ अजीबोगरीब घटनाएँ हमेशा घटती ही रहती है /जो   अपने आप में रहस्यमय होती है /  जैसे एक  इंसान और नागिन की प्रेम कहानी सुन आश्चर्यचकित रह जाते  है / हिममानव का नाम तो आपने सुन रखा होगा / ये भी एक रहस्य ही है / यैसे ही कई सारे तमाम घटनाएँ है जो विषमय कर देता है / फोरम पर इसी से संवंधित एक सूत्र है "दुनिया की अद्भुत रहस्य,रोमांचक घटनाएँ "इस सूत्र के रचनाकार है अनुभवि सदस्य श्री द रायल जाटजी / इनका प्रयाश काबिले तारीफ  है/ चलिए आप को भी सूत्र से रु-बरु कराते  है / धन्यवाद ........रमण   _ 
_लिंक देखें :_ _http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4189_ _ दुनिया की अद्भुत रहस्य,रोमांचक घटनाएँ_

----------


## Naresh4u

> दोस्त शुक्रिया आप का 
> अपना विचार भी प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि 
> 
> मित्रों आप की सुविधा के लिए कुछ लिंक दे रहा हूँ इसे एक बार जरुर देख लें 
> *१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=85862* 
> 
> *2 हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें http://www.google.com/transliterate* 
> 
> 
> ...




मित्र आपके दिए हुए लिंकों में से फौरम के नियमो वाला लिंक काम नही कर रहा है कृपया करके इस लिंक को पुने: स्थापित करे
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आपके दिए हुए लिंकों में से फौरम के नियमो वाला लिंक काम नही कर रहा है कृपया करके इस लिंक को पुने: स्थापित करे
> धन्यवाद


प्रिय नरेश जी आप मेरे द्वारा दिए गए लिंक का प्रयोग करे,
अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या हो तो मुझ से संपर्क करे,
मैं यथासंभव आपकी सहायता करने का प्रयास करूँगा,
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8586
धन्यवाद |

----------


## usha chauhan

एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे

----------


## kavita25

> एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे


नहीं मित्र ,ऐसी कोई बात नहीं ,हर नये सदस्य का स्वागत अच्छे से किया जाता है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे



अगर आप नमस्कार करके कुछ देर रुके किसी के जवाब का इंतज़ार नहीं करेंगे तो कैसे काम चलेगा 

ये कोई फोन तो है नहीं ..की हेल्लो कहते ही जवाब आपको मिलेगा 

यहाँ जवाब आने में पांच से दस मिनट तक लग सकते

----------


## amol05

> एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे


*उषा जी जवाब सबका दिया जताता है चाहे वो नया हो या पुराना सदस्य आप चोपाल पर आये तो साही मित्र*

----------


## sultania

> एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे


बहन उषा जी आप मेरी रेक्वेस्ट पे इस सूत्र मैं आ के टिप्पणी की इसके लिये मैं आभारी हूँ, इस सूत्र मैं रमन जी के सुविचारों से जरूर आपका मन बदला होगा

----------


## sultania

> अगर आप नमस्कार करके कुछ देर रुके किसी के जवाब का इंतज़ार नहीं करेंगे तो कैसे काम चलेगा 
> 
> ये कोई फोन तो है नहीं ..की हेल्लो कहते ही जवाब आपको मिलेगा 
> 
> यहाँ जवाब आने में पांच से दस मिनट तक लग सकते


भाई जी अनुरोध है की आप भी पूरा सूत्र भ्रमण करे, रमन जी के सुविचारों से जरूर आपका मन बदलेगा

----------


## draculla

दोस्तों आज मैं भी एक जानकारी बांटना चाहता हूँ.
क्या आप को यह पता चल जाता है की आपके कौन से मित्र ओनलाइन है?
जिन्हें पता चल जाता है उनको मेरा धन्यवाद 
लेकिन यदि आप चाहते है की आपको सभी ऑनलाइन मित्र का पता चल जाये तो इसके लिए 
*फोरम के सब से ऊपर द्रुत कड़ियों पर क्लिक करे.
इसके बाद open contact popup को चुने.*
जो भी सदस्य आपके मित्र सूचि में होंगे वे सभी यहाँ पर आपको दिखेंगें.

----------


## Naresh4u

> प्रिय नरेश जी आप मेरे द्वारा दिए गए लिंक का प्रयोग करे,
> अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या हो तो मुझ से संपर्क करे,
> मैं यथासंभव आपकी सहायता करने का प्रयास करूँगा,
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8586
> धन्यवाद |


सहायता के लिए आपका धन्यावाद मित्र, अगर कोई समस्या प्रकट होती है तो संभवत आपकी तथा सभी मित्रों की सहयाता अवस्य लेने का प्रयतन करूँगा

----------


## faqrudeen

आपकी बात सही है,. लेकिन उन सदस्यों पर ध्यान ही मत दें,. जो सदस्य अछे हैं वो कभी ऐसा नहीं करेंगे..


> एक अछा पर्यास हे फौरम को एक जुट रखने के लिए जरुरी हे ! कुछ सदस्य चोपाल पर सिर्फ आपस में ही बात करते रहते हे नए सदसय के नमस्कार का भी कोई कोई ही जबाब देता हे ये ठीक नाहे हे

----------


## shaktiman96

यह सूत्र गागर में सागर भरने का काम कर रहा है / हर सदस्य को सिखने के लिए बहुत कुछ भरा पड़ा है यहाँ / रमण भाई की प्रस्तुति काविलेतारीफ है / सदस्यों को एक जुट करने की रमण भाई ने एक सफल प्रयाश किये है / सूत्रों के सूत्र रचियेता रमण भाई को मेरा सलाम /

----------


## Raman46

_साथियों !_

_किसी भी प्रविष्टि के फोटो को तत्काल देखने के लिए उस प्रविष्टी के सामने दी गयी क्लिप (पेन्सिलनुमा)   चिन्ह को क्लीक कीजिये / एक  नया  पेज  खुलेगा  / उस सूत्र  में  कुल कितने   फोटो है और किस  साइज़ के हैं सब कुछ जाना  जा सकता है /  इस ट्रिक्स  की जानकारी दी है हमारे कृष भाई ने / मैंने गर्म मशाला विभाग के एक  सूत्र के सामने क्लिप को क्लीक किया /  उदहारण देखिये http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=9567 इस सूत्र में कुल  १९२० चित्र है जो सबसे ऊपर राईट साइड में नजर आता  / हर सूत्र के सामने ही ये क्लिप नजर आता है /_ 
_पर इसमें एक  दिक्कत यह है कि एक  चित्र को देखने के बाद इस विडो को बंद करना होता है पुनः मेन पेज पर आकर फिर से क्लिप पर क्लीक करना होता है/ मगर इससे भी बचा जा सकता है / नये विंडो की साईट एड्रेस को सेव कर लीजिये और मेन वेव पर पेस्ट कर के इंटर दबा दीजिये अब आप को एक  नया पेज पुरे डिटेल्स के साथ खुलेगा / किसी भी लिंक पर क्लीक कीजिये फोटो दिखाई देगा इसे आप फोटो पर क्लीक करके बड़ा छोटा भी देख सकते है /बैक बटन की सहायता से नये नये फोटो देखते जाइये / जब आप का दिल भर जाये तो इसे बंद करके मेन पेज पर आ जाइये /  है न  बड़े काम कि चीज .आप कि समय कि बचत /_

----------


## Raman46

*साथियों ! 
*
* फोरम पर एक ऐसी लिँक है जिसकी सहायता से ये पता चलता है कि आपने फोरम पर कितने चित्र पोस्ट किये है और किस सूत्र मेँ किये है तथा किस चित्र को कितनी बार डाउनलोड किया गया है /
इसी लिंक  से आप किसी भी चित्र को चिन्हित करके सूत्र से हटा भी सकते है  यैसा करने पर भी  आपकी पोस्ट संख्या कम  नही होगी / है ना बड़े काम कि चीज / इस लिंक का खोज किये है फोरम के मुरली बाले हमारे कृष भाई ने जो काबिले तारीफ है / मैं इन्हें सलाम करता हूँ / धन्यवाद 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ditattachments*

----------


## Raman46

> _जे ना मित्र दुःख होहिं दुखारी तिनहि विलोकत पातक भारी /
> 
> _
> _दोस्त हमें हर संभव एक दुसरे कि मदद करना चाहिए / फोरम पर हम सब एक दुसरे के मित्र है और यहाँ शुध्य मनोरंजन करना  चाहते है ,फिर क्यों ना हम एक दुसरे के प्रति मैत्री भाव पैदा करें / येसा होते ही विबाद ख़त्म /_ 
> _धन्यवाद ....रमण_


..............................................

----------


## sapna15

hamari samjh me to kuch nahi aaya

----------


## Raman46

> _जे ना मित्र दुःख होहिं दुखारी तिनहि विलोकत पातक भारी /
> 
> _
> _दोस्त हमें हर संभव एक दुसरे कि मदद करना चाहिए / फोरम पर हम सब एक दुसरे के मित्र है और यहाँ शुध्य मनोरंजन करना  चाहते है ,फिर क्यों ना हम एक दुसरे के प्रति मैत्री भाव पैदा करें / येसा होते ही विबाद ख़त्म /_ 
> _धन्यवाद ....रमण_





> hamari samjh me to kuch nahi aaya


आप इस सूत्र को पढ़े /इस सूत्र में हर तरह की जानकारी दी गयी है / आप हिंदी में लिखना भी सिख जायेंगे / फोरम के नियम से भी अवगत हो पाएंगे

हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें http://www.google.com/transliterate

----------


## sapna15

kese padhu ye likha aata hi No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## usha chauhan

बहुत ही अछा सूत्र हे

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र रमण जी आप ने इस महासूत्र की रचना कर हम जैसे न्ये सदस्यो के लिये बडा अच्छा काम किया है और मित्र आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन व साथ मे रेपो  स्वीकार करे

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत ही अछा सूत्र हे





> मित्र रमण जी आप ने इस महासूत्र की रचना कर हम जैसे न्ये सदस्यो के लिये बडा अच्छा काम किया है और मित्र आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन व साथ मे रेपो  स्वीकार करे


*शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है*

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय रमण जी हम जैसे नवागतो के लिए आप ने ज्ञानवर्धक अतिसुन्दर सूत्र बनाया उसके लिए आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन व साथ मे रेपो l

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय रमण जी हम जैसे नवागतो के लिए आप ने ज्ञानवर्धक अतिसुन्दर सूत्र बनाया उसके लिए आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन व साथ मे रेपो l


स्वागत है दोस्त आप का

----------


## Raman46

> kese padhu ye likha aata hi No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


मित्र आप फिरसे लोग इन करके देखिये /

----------


## Shri Vijay

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Raman46 again. 
मित्र यह क्या प्रोबलम है ?

----------


## Raman46

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Raman46 again. 
> मित्र यह क्या प्रोबलम है ?


दोस्त इसका मतलब है आप ने रमण को कुछ समय पहले रेपुटेसन दे चुके है / नियम के मुताबिक आप को २४ घंटे तक इंतजार करना होगा तथा इससे पहले आप को किसी और ११ व्कती को रेपुटेसन देना होगा तभी आप फिर रमण को रेपो दे पाएंगे/ जैसे की चाहते हुए भी मैं आप को रेपो नही दे पा रहा हूँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

धन्यवाद रमनजी

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरा मंच पर नवागत के रूप में अनुभव बिलकुल अच्चा नहीं रहा अब हिंदी लिखना नहीं आती थी पर पुराने सदस्य तो इस तरह लताड़ कर बात करते थे की मन खिन्न हो जाता था कुछ सदस्य तो ऐसा व्यवहार करते थे जैसे हम नई बहु हो और वे सारी सासे और जेठानियाँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय रमनजी Shri Vijay, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
१.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
२.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home.
कुछ सूत्र खोलने जाता हू तो यही मेसेज आता हें ...ईस का क्या अर्थ हें ? वह सूत्र नही खुलता परन्तु दूसरा सूत्र उसी समय खुलता हें

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय रमनजी Shri Vijay, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> १.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> २.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Log Out Home.
> कुछ सूत्र खोलने जाता हू तो यही मेसेज आता हें ...ईस का क्या अर्थ हें ? वह सूत्र नही खुलता परन्तु दूसरा सूत्र उसी समय खुलता हें


किस प्रकार के सूत्र खोलने से ये संदेश आ रहा है मित्र ............

----------


## Shri Vijay

> किस प्रकार के सूत्र खोलने से ये संदेश आ रहा है मित्र ............


 इन्टरनेट पर सुरफ़िंग के साथ पैसे कमाने कैसे कमायें

----------


## Rated R

> मेरा मंच पर नवागत के रूप में अनुभव बिलकुल अच्चा नहीं रहा अब हिंदी लिखना नहीं आती थी पर पुराने सदस्य तो इस तरह लताड़ कर बात करते थे की मन खिन्न हो जाता था कुछ सदस्य तो ऐसा व्यवहार करते थे जैसे हम नई बहु हो और वे सारी सासे और जेठानियाँ


नियामक बनने के बाद उनका बर्ताव कैसा  रहा?

----------


## Rajeev

> इन्टरनेट पर सुरफ़िंग के साथ पैसे कमाने कैसे कमायें


उस सूत्र का लिंक मुझे उपलब्ध करवायें ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय रमनजी Shri Vijay, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> १.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> २.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Log Out Home.
> कुछ सूत्र खोलने जाता हू तो यही मेसेज आता हें ...ईस का क्या अर्थ हें ? वह सूत्र नही खुलता परन्तु दूसरा सूत्र उसी समय खुलता हें


दोस्त ! एक बार आप कण्ट्रोल पैनेल पर जा कर सारे हिस्र्टी और कुकीज को डिलीट कर दीजिये / ऋ स्टार्ट कीजिये सभी समस्या दूर हो जाएगी /

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय रमनजी सब कुछ डिलीट करने के बाद भी सिर्फ उपरोक्त लिंक पर ही यह मेसेज आ रहा हें, और आप को अभी भी रेपो नही दे पा रहा हू l

----------


## Badtameez

> प्रिय रमनजी सब कुछ डिलीट करने के बाद भी सिर्फ उपरोक्त लिंक पर ही यह मेसेज आ रहा हें, और आप को अभी भी रेपो नही दे पा रहा हू l


देखिए श्री विजय जी, आप 5 और लोगो को रेपुटेशन देने के बाद पुन: रमण जी को रेपो दे सकते हैं। और चौबीस घण्टे में पाँच अलग-अलग लोगों को रेपुटेशन दिये जाने का प्रावधान है।

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त इसका मतलब है आप ने रमण को कुछ समय पहले रेपुटेसन दे चुके है / नियम के मुताबिक आप को २४ घंटे तक इंतजार करना होगा तथा इससे पहले आप को किसी और ११ व्कती को रेपुटेसन देना होगा तभी आप फिर रमण को रेपो दे पाएंगे/ जैसे की चाहते हुए भी मैं आप को रेपो नही दे पा रहा हूँ





> प्रिय रमनजी सब कुछ डिलीट करने के बाद भी सिर्फ उपरोक्त लिंक पर ही यह मेसेज आ रहा हें, और आप को अभी भी रेपो नही दे पा रहा हू l





> देखिए श्री विजय जी, आप 5 और लोगो को रेपुटेशन देने के बाद पुन: रमण जी को रेपो दे सकते हैं। और चौबीस घण्टे में पाँच अलग-अलग लोगों को रेपुटेशन दिये जाने का प्रावधान है।


*कृपया ध्यान दें दोस्त ............*

----------


## kinnu m23

main naya hu....or muje antervasna par kuch samjh nhi aa raha hai...

----------


## sangita_sharma

> नियामक बनने के बाद उनका बर्ताव कैसा  रहा?

----------


## sangita_sharma

> main naya hu....or muje antervasna par kuch samjh nhi aa raha hai...


आपको जो भी परेशानी हे आप यंहा लिखे अथवा मुझे सन्देश प्रेषित करे नियमो को भी पढ़ ले  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...398#post680398

----------


## Raman46

> 


जय श्री राधे राधे नियामक सीमा जी मित्र / स्वागत है

----------


## Rated R

> 


हाहाहा...इसमें कुछ भी नया नहीं है...!!
ये महाराजा है न ?

----------


## kinnu m23

ok i got it.....thanks dear...

----------


## Sameerchand

> ok i got it.....thanks dear...


आपका स्वागत हैं..........

----------


## sangita_sharma

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...398#post680398

----------


## Raman46

*साथिओं ! आप सब से नम्र निवेदन है इस सूत्र को चौपाल ना समझे / अगर आप को कोई समस्या है तो सम्बंधित सूत्र पर जाएँ / वहां अपना शंका जाहिर करें / आप सब को हर संभव मदद किया जायेगा / धन्यवाद 
नियामक जी से अनुरोध है उन तमाम पोस्ट को हटा दें जो इस सूत्र को वाधित कर रहा हो*

----------


## adityaa

> *साथिओं ! आप सब से नम्र निवेदन है इस सूत्र को चौपाल ना समझे / अगर आप को कोई समस्या है तो सम्बंधित सूत्र पर जाएँ / वहां अपना शंका जाहिर करें / आप सब को हर संभव मदद किया जायेगा / धन्यवाद 
> नियामक जी से अनुरोध है उन तमाम पोस्ट को हटा दें जो इस सूत्र को वाधित कर रहा हो*


ये मारा पापड हा हा हा

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्तों आज मैं भी एक जानकारी बांटना चाहता हूँ.
> क्या आप को यह पता चल जाता है की आपके कौन से मित्र ओनलाइन है?
> जिन्हें पता चल जाता है उनको मेरा धन्यवाद 
> लेकिन यदि आप चाहते है की आपको सभी ऑनलाइन मित्र का पता चल जाये तो इसके लिए 
> *फोरम के सब से ऊपर द्रुत कड़ियों पर क्लिक करे.
> इसके बाद open contact popup को चुने.*
> जो भी सदस्य आपके मित्र सूचि में होंगे वे सभी यहाँ पर आपको दिखेंगें.





> *हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें* *http://www.google.com/transliterate*





> सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599





> _साथिओं !_
> _अगर आप जानना चाहते होंगे की इस वक्त कौन से सदस्य फोरम पे क्या देख रहा / तो ये जानना  भी बड़ा आशान है / इसे जानने के लिए आप इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / आप को पता चलता रहेगा की कौन से सदस्य फोरम पे क्या देख रहे है इस वक्त / लिंक है :_
> _http://forum.hindivichar.com/online.php__?_





> _
> 
> एक निवेदन सभी साथियों से !
> 
> सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है ,फोरम पर किसी भी तरह की विबाद से बचे / भूल क़र भी अश्लील और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल ना करें / अगर अनजाने में किसी तरह की भूल होजाती है तो फ़ौरन उस पोस्ट को डिलीट क़र दें तथा अपना खेद प्रकट क़र दें / इससे आप की छवि एक सच्छे हितैसी के रूप में उभर क़र सामने आएगा और आप हर किसी के चहेता बन जायेंगे / ध्यान रहे दोस्त ! हम सब यहाँ अपना कुछ बेसकिमती समय निकाल क़र शुध्य मनोरंजन के लिए आते है / विवाद और विरोध प्रकट करने नही / आदर सत्कार दे कर ही आदर मिलता है कभी भूलना नही चाहिए / किसी की टिप्पणी से अगर आप की नाराजगी है तो आप शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग कर सकतें है / पर ध्यान रहे शिकायत बटन प्रयोग करने के बाद आप अपनी कोई प्रतिक्रिया ना करे / नियामक जी इसका उचित निवटारा करेंगे/ फोरम के सामन्य नियमों का सदा पालन कर फोरम को विवाद रहित बनाने में सहयोगी बना    करें /धन्यवाद ..........रमण_





> _दोस्तों !
> 
> _
> 
> _कहा गया है सिखने की उम्र कभी खत्म नही होती / आप जितना अधिक से अधिक सीख पाते हैं आप में एक निखार आती  है और आप के वक्तित्व  में विकाश होता रहता है / ज्ञान विज्ञानं की  बाते जितना अधिकसे अधिक प्राप्त की जाय  हमारे वक्तित्व विकाश के  लिए सहायक होता है / इससे हम अपनी मंजिल  की  ओर अग्रसर होते चले जाते है /_ 
> _फोरम के सामान्य विभाग "आओ समय बिताएं,"  में इसी से सम्बंधित एक सूत्र है रचनाकार है श्री द्रकुला जी भाई  / इस सूत्र में  जानने लायक बहुत कुछ है / आप स्यंग देख लें / धन्यवाद .......रमण 
> 
> _
> 
> ...


*हम आप सब मित्र है इसे बनाये रखें*

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त 
> आप के लिए आप कि हर तरह कि सुविधा के लिए निचे दिए गये लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है / आजमा कर तो देखें 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599  सूत्र कैसे बनायें ! *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196  हिंदी में कैसे लिखें http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=544  पसंद का अवतार http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे देंhttp://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156 !!रेप्युटेशन के नियम!! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333 पिक्चर अपलोड के तरीकेफोरम में सीधे हिंदी कैसे लिखे? http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338
> 
> 
> लोगिन आईडी नाम कैसे बदलें    ;http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2234
> 
> ...


दोस्तों ऊपर दिए गये लिंक आप के लिए बेहतर साबित हो सकता है / आप को नया सूत्र बनाने में दिक्कत आ रही है तो इस लिंक पे  जाएँ :

सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## shakti36

बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त हम जैसे नये सदस्य के लिए / यहाँ तो खान है फोरम की /

----------


## Raman46

> आपका स्वागत हैं..........





> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...398#post680398





> ये मारा पापड हा हा हा





> बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त हम जैसे नये सदस्य के लिए / यहाँ तो खान है फोरम की /


स्वागत  है आप सभी का /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberli...putation&pp=30
दोस्त अगर आप को किसी सदस्य की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्या के बारें में जानना  हो तो इस लिंक का सहारा लें सकते हा*

----------


## Saroz

_मै भी यहाँ पर नया ही हूँ,_ *माफ़ करना कुछ चिन्हों और संकेंत नहीं समझ में आने पर मुझे ऐसा ही लगता है...*
जैसे  इसमें लिखे सभी संकेतों का मतलब क्या होता है... और लाल रंग से चिन्हित किये गए में off करके क्यों दिखा रहा है, वो कैसे on होगा?

----------


## Raman46

> _मै भी यहाँ पर नया ही हूँ,_ *माफ़ करना कुछ चिन्हों और संकेंत नहीं समझ में आने पर मुझे ऐसा ही लगता है...*
> जैसे  इसमें लिखे सभी संकेतों का मतलब क्या होता है... और लाल रंग से चिन्हित किये गए में off करके क्यों दिखा रहा है, वो कैसे on होगा?


शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का / 
कृपया इस लिंक को देखें / धन्यवाद 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...code#videocode

----------


## shaktiman96

> शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का / 
> कृपया इस लिंक को देखें / धन्यवाद 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...code#videocode


_बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहें है मित्र / हम जैसे नये सदस्यों के लिए यहाँ बहु मूल्य खजाना भरा पड़ा है / रेपो पॉइंट्स देने के लिए अपना नाम लिखना जरुरी क्यों है ? _

----------


## Saroz

> _मै भी यहाँ पर नया ही हूँ,_ *माफ़ करना कुछ चिन्हों और संकेंत नहीं समझ में आने पर मुझे ऐसा ही लगता है...*
> जैसे  इसमें लिखे सभी संकेतों का मतलब क्या होता है... और लाल रंग से चिन्हित किये गए में off करके क्यों दिखा रहा है, वो कैसे on होगा?





> शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का / 
> कृपया इस लिंक को देखें / धन्यवाद 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...code#videocode



*धन्यवाद महाशय.... मगर मुझे ये पता नहीं चला की ये HTML Code ON कैसे होगा?*

----------


## Raman46

> *धन्यवाद महाशय.... मगर मुझे ये पता नहीं चला की ये HTML Code ON कैसे होगा?*


*मित्र इसके लिए आप को प्रवंधन से ही सम्पर्क करना होगा /*

----------


## Badtameez

> _बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहें है मित्र / हम जैसे नये सदस्यों के लिए यहाँ बहु मूल्य खजाना भरा पड़ा है / रेपो पॉइंट्स देने के लिए अपना नाम लिखना जरुरी क्यों है ? _


मित्र, रेपो देकर यदि नाम न लिखा जाय तो यह पता नहीं चल पाता कि रेपो किसने दिया है।

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र, रेपो देकर यदि नाम न लिखा जाय तो यह पता नहीं चल पाता कि रेपो किसने दिया है।


*बिलकुल सही कह रहे हो मित्र / नाम नही होने से हम रेपो देने बाले मित्र को धन्यवाद कहने से बंचित रह जाते है /*

----------


## unglibaaz

> ५. आप यह भी सुझाव दें कि सूत्रधार सूत्र में विचार व्यक्त करने वाले सदस्यों को अलग अलग प्रविष्टि में धन्यवाद न दे बल्कि ४-५ धन्यवाद प्रविष्टियों को एक प्रविष्टि में लेकर एक ही प्रविष्टि में सभी के नाम लिख कर धन्यवाद अथवा आभार प्रकट करें | इससे सूत्र पर अनावाश्यक भार नहीं बढ़ता और सरसता भी बनी रहती है |
> 
> दोस्त आपने सूत्र बनाया है तो आप को ही मार्गदर्शन की पहल भी करनी पड़ेगी  | यही सूत्रधार का कर्तव्य है | आप लगातार दूसरे सदस्यों को धन्यवाद दे रहे हैं और उनसे ही उपयोगी सुझाव देने की बात कर रहे हैं और इसी में आरम्भ के कई उपयोगी पृष्ठ खर्च हो चुके हैं | दोस्त यह भी ध्यान  रखें कि कोई भी नवागत किसी सूत्र के शुरुआती  पृष्ठ ही पढता है और यदि मनचाही जानकारी न मिले तो वह सूत्र से विमुख हो जाता है | तब सूत्र अलोकप्रिय हो कर बहुत पीछे चला जाता है |
> 
> 
> उम्मीद है कि आप सूत्र की सार्थकता में उपयोगी कदम जरूर उठाएंगे |


आप की बात से पूर्ण सहमत हूँ  नियामक जी एसी पोस्टे स्पेम कहलाती है ओर हमारे मित्र सूत्र धारक ही लगातार  किए जा रहे है ,,सदस्य ध्यान दे इस सूत्र की सारी चीजों को फोलो ना करे ।

----------


## Raman46

*कृपया सिर्फ कहने और विरोध बढ़ाने से बचे / नियामक जी से आग्रह है यैसे सदस्य पर शीघ्र अंकुश लगाया जाय / धन्यवाद*

----------


## faqrudeen

> *बिलकुल सही कह रहे हो मित्र / नाम नही होने से हम रेपो देने बाले मित्र को धन्यवाद कहने से बंचित रह जाते है /*


और साथ ही वो बेचारा सदस्य भी वंचित रह जाता है 
return back lene se central 14

----------


## Raman46

> और साथ ही वो बेचारा सदस्य भी वंचित रह जाता है 
> return back lene se central 14


*रेपो पॉइंट्स  देते वक्त अपना नाम अवश्य लिखना चाहिए मित्र ,तभी तो आप को रेपो पॉइंट्स पनेबले व्यक्ति आप को धन्यवाद कह सकेगा तथा कभी आप को भी पॉइंट्स दे पायेगा साथी ही आप से मैत्री भाव भी बढ़ जायेगा / हे ना फायदा ही फायदा नाम लिखने का 
*

----------


## Saroz

जरा मेरी समस्या का निदान कीजिये 
  इसमें 'no' करके क्यों दिखा रहा है?

----------


## Raman46

> जरा मेरी समस्या का निदान कीजिये 
>   इसमें 'no' करके क्यों दिखा रहा है?


यह सुविधा ५००० पोस्ट के बाद ही मिलती है / विशेस जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक का सहारा लें :
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=4955&page=91

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> _साथियों !_
> 
> _किसी भी प्रविष्टि के फोटो को तत्काल देखने के लिए उस प्रविष्टी के सामने दी गयी क्लिप (पेन्सिलनुमा)   चिन्ह को क्लीक कीजिये / एक  नया  पेज  खुलेगा  / उस सूत्र  में  कुल कितने   फोटो है और किस  साइज़ के हैं सब कुछ जाना  जा सकता है /  इस ट्रिक्स  की जानकारी दी है हमारे कृष भाई ने / मैंने गर्म मशाला विभाग के एक  सूत्र के सामने क्लिप को क्लीक किया /  उदहारण देखिये http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=9567 इस सूत्र में कुल  १९२० चित्र है जो सबसे ऊपर राईट साइड में नजर आता  / हर सूत्र के सामने ही ये क्लिप नजर आता है /_ 
> _पर इसमें एक  दिक्कत यह है कि एक  चित्र को देखने के बाद इस विडो को बंद करना होता है पुनः मेन पेज पर आकर फिर से क्लिप पर क्लीक करना होता है/ मगर इससे भी बचा जा सकता है / नये विंडो की साईट एड्रेस को सेव कर लीजिये और मेन वेव पर पेस्ट कर के इंटर दबा दीजिये अब आप को एक  नया पेज पुरे डिटेल्स के साथ खुलेगा / किसी भी लिंक पर क्लीक कीजिये फोटो दिखाई देगा इसे आप फोटो पर क्लीक करके बड़ा छोटा भी देख सकते है /बैक बटन की सहायता से नये नये फोटो देखते जाइये / जब आप का दिल भर जाये तो इसे बंद करके मेन पेज पर आ जाइये /  है न  बड़े काम कि चीज .आप कि समय कि बचत /_





> *साथियों ! 
> *
> * फोरम पर एक ऐसी लिँक है जिसकी सहायता से ये पता चलता है कि आपने फोरम पर कितने चित्र पोस्ट किये है और किस सूत्र मेँ किये है तथा किस चित्र को कितनी बार डाउनलोड किया गया है /
> इसी लिंक  से आप किसी भी चित्र को चिन्हित करके सूत्र से हटा भी सकते है  यैसा करने पर भी  आपकी पोस्ट संख्या कम  नही होगी / है ना बड़े काम कि चीज / इस लिंक का खोज किये है फोरम के मुरली बाले हमारे कृष भाई ने जो काबिले तारीफ है / मैं इन्हें सलाम करता हूँ / धन्यवाद 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ditattachments*





> _साथिओं !
> (अहम जानकारी) 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _आप सब को एक अहम जानकारी से रु-बरु कराने जा रहूँ / जो आप को मदद करेगा / फोरम  के " सामान्य विभाग" तथा "गर्म -मशाला विभाग" में कई सारे सूत्र है, और उनकी  संख्याँ दिन प्रति दिन बढती  ही जा रही है / सूत्रों की पेज संख्या भी काफी बढ़ गयी है और पोस्ट संख्याँ इतनी अधिक हो चुकी है कि आप चाह कर भी उस पुरे सूत्र को देख नही पातें होंगे / यैसे में आप को कोई येसा ट्रिक्स की जरुरत महशुश होती होगी जो आप को अल्पावधि में सूत्र का पूरा चित्रण सामने ला सके  / इससे आप के  समय की बहुत बचत होगी और आप पुरे सूत्र का मजा भी कम से कम समय में उठा पाएंगे / पुरे सूत्र दो चार पेज में ही दिखाई दे देगा /_
> _ट्रिक्स है जिसे आप देखना चाह रहे है :" पुरालेख" जो उस पृष्ट में सबसे निचले हिस्से में दिखाई देता है /उस पर क्लीक कीजिये /आप को फोरम के एक मेन पेज खुलेगा हर विभाग के / अब आप को जिस भी विभाग के सूत्र को देखना चाह रहे है उस पर क्लीक कर दीजिये / सम्बंधित सूत्र खुलेगा कई और भी सूत्रों के साथ जो उस विभाग में बना हुआ है / आप मनचाहे सूत्र को क्लीक कर पुरे सूत्र को दो या तीन पेज में देख सकेंगे / कैसा लगा दोस्त ये नया ट्रिक्स जो आप के समय को बचा देगा / धन्याबाद ........रमण_ 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-****.html


*बहुत शुक्रिया रमण बाबु ...........*

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत शुक्रिया रमण बाबु ...........*


*शुक्रिया चाचा चौधरी जी /स्वागत है आप का*

----------


## shaktiman96

_यहाँ  तो हमारे जैसे नये सदस्य के लिए खजाना ही खजाना भरा  पड़ा है / मान गये  आप को भी रमण भाई / काबिले तारीफ / ++++++++++++++++++_

----------


## aman009

> _यहाँ  तो हमारे जैसे नये सदस्य के लिए खजाना ही खजाना भरा  पड़ा है / मान गये  आप को भी रमण भाई / काबिले तारीफ / ++++++++++++++++++_


_बिलकुल सच कह रहें है शातिमान भाई मुझे भी यैसा ही लगता है _

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त शुक्रिया आप का 
> अपना विचार भी प्रकट करे दोस्त फोरम पर नये सदस्य कि मदद कैसे कर सकते है तथा मैत्री भाव एक दुसरे में कैसे जगा सकते है / ताकि फोरम पर विवाद ना हो सके / यही उद्देश्य है इस सूत्रा कि 
> 
> मित्रों आप की सुविधा के लिए कुछ लिंक दे रहा हूँ इसे एक बार जरुर देख लें 
> *१ फोरम के सामान्य नियम: http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=85862* 
> 
> *2 हिंदी में लिखने के लिए सहारा लें http://www.google.com/transliterate* 
> 
> 
> ...





> _प्रिये मित्रों यहाँ कुछ लिंक दिए जा रहे है , आप को इससे काफी सहूलियत मिलेगी_ 
> 
> १ फोरम के सामान्य नियम http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50
> 
> 2 सूत्र कैसे बनायें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599 
> 
> 3शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661 
> 
> 4 हिंदी में कैसे लिखें : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 
> ...





> *अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बातें*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों इस  सूत्र पर आप को फोरम के सम्बन्ध में अच्छी  जानकारी मिलेगी /





> *चित्र वाली प्रविष्टियाँ* 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=978*
> 
> दोस्तों अगर आप को चित्र बाली प्रविष्टियाँ डालने में कोई कठिनाई आ रही है तो आप इस सूत्र का सहारा ले सकते है आप को मदद मिलेगी





> *"अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में "
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5571*
> 
> _दोस्तों इस लिंक पर आप को इन्टरनेट  के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलगा / जो सदस्य नेट के बारे में अधिक जानकारी  चाहते है उन्हें यहाँ मदद मिलेगा_





> *हस्ताक्षर ओन डिमांड : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8553 * 
> 
> दोस्त अगर आप अपना चित्रयुक्त  हस्ताक्षर बनबाना चाहते है तो इस इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है /  सूत्रधार आप की हर  सम्भव सहायता करेंगे /





> *असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538*
> 
> दोस्त अगर आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित कोई  जानकारी चाहिए तो ये लिंक पर जाएँ / यहाँ आप के हर सवाल का संतोष जनक उत्तर  सूत्राधार से मिलेगा / धन्यवाद



*दोस्तों ! आप के हित में / आपके लिए ही / लाभ उठायें / धन्यवाद  *

----------


## shakti36

> *दोस्तों ! आप के हित में / आपके लिए ही / लाभ उठायें / धन्यवाद*


हम भी अब इसके फायदे उठाएंगे भाई /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> *रेपो पॉइंट्स  देते वक्त अपना नाम अवश्य लिखना चाहिए मित्र ,तभी तो आप को रेपो पॉइंट्स पनेबले व्यक्ति आप को धन्यवाद कह सकेगा तथा कभी आप को भी पॉइंट्स दे पायेगा साथी ही आप से मैत्री भाव भी बढ़ जायेगा / हे ना फायदा ही फायदा नाम लिखने का 
> *





> *बहुत शुक्रिया रमण बाबु ...........*





> _यहाँ  तो हमारे जैसे नये सदस्य के लिए खजाना ही खजाना भरा  पड़ा है / मान गये  आप को भी रमण भाई / काबिले तारीफ / ++++++++++++++++++_





> _बिलकुल सच कह रहें है शातिमान भाई मुझे भी यैसा ही लगता है _





> हम भी अब इसके फायदे उठाएंगे भाई /धन्यवाद


*शुक्रिया आप सभी का / धन्यवाद *

----------


## Raman46

> _आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ......"नये सदस्य और हमलोग" /_
> _फोरम पर जब कोई नया सदस्य पहली बार आते है तो उन्हें कई तरह कि समस्या का सामना करना पड़ता है / कुछ सदस्य जल्द ही समझ जाते है तो कुछ को दिक्कत होती रहती है / उन्हें कई तरह कि दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / फोरम के नियम कि जानकारी कम होती है / सामान्य विभाग के सूत्र पर भ्रमण में दिलचस्पी कम ही दिखती है /_ 
> _कुछ नये सदस्य के फोरम पर आते ही तरह -तरह के प्रश्न पूछे जाने लगते, मशलन क्या आप पुराना सदस्य है ,आप को ये सब पहले से कैसे पता , आप हिंदी में लिखिए यादी ? होता यह है कि नये सदस्य हतौत्साहित हो जाते है / और उनकी रूचि कमती चली जाती है /_ 
> _दोस्तों ...आप सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है इस सूत्र पर अपनी होने बाली कठिनाई को प्रस्तुत करे ......यथा संभव हमलोग आप कि सहायता करेंगे /_
> _फोरम के सभी वरिष्ठ ,कर्मठ ,ताम्र तथा कस्य सदस्य से अनुरोध है फोरम हित में अपना -अपना सुविचार यहाँ प्रकट करें तथा नये सदस्य कि समस्या दूर करने में सहायक बने / नियामक जी से भी यही उम्मीद रखना चाहूँगा /_
> _फोरम पर होने बाले आये दिन विवाद से कैसे बचा जाए ? विरोध ना हो / हर सदस्य एक दुसरे को आदर और सम्मान दे / मित्र भाव कि भावना एक दुसरे में कैसे जगाया जाय ताकि हमारा फोरम निर्विरोध प्रगति कर सके !_ 
> _आशा करूँगा आप सब का यहयोग मिलता रहेगा / धन्यवाद मित्रों ..............रमण_ 
> 
> 
> ...





> _जे ना मित्र दुःख होहिं दुखारी तिनहि विलोकत पातक भारी /
> 
> _
> _दोस्त हमें हर संभव एक दुसरे कि मदद करना चाहिए / फोरम पर हम सब एक दुसरे के मित्र है और यहाँ शुध्य मनोरंजन करना चाहते है ,फिर क्यों ना हम एक दुसरे के प्रति मैत्री भाव पैदा करें / येसा होते ही विबाद ख़त्म /_ 
> _धन्यवाद ....रमण_


*  आप  सभी  का  स्वागत   है  इस  सूत्र  पर  साथियों !
*

----------


## Raman46

> फोरम पर गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ये जानने के लिए मेरे इस सूत्र पर आइए |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007





> मित्रों !
> 
> आज के इस प्रतियोगी युग में अपने आप को हर कोई आगे देखना चाहता है / दिन रात कि कड़ीमेहनतऔर प्रतियोगिता परीक्षा कि दोड़ में इंसान आगे रहने के लिए हर रोज़ नयी पुस्तकें खरीदता औरअभ्यास करता है ! मगर एक अच्छे पुस्तक कि चुनाव भी बेहद जरुरी हो जाता है /इसके आभाव मेकाफी दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / आप कि जरुरत को पूर्ति करने ये सूत्र लिंक काफी कारगर सिद्धय को सकता है / हमारे अनुभवि मित्र श्री भरत कुमार जी आप को आप कि मंजिल तक लेजाने में मदद करेंगे / खुद ही देख लीजिये दोस्त / सभी पुस्तकें बहुत ही जानकारीवर्धक और काम आने वाली हैं! आजकल बहुत ज्यादा डिमांड में हैं! * एम् बी ए, प्रतियोगिता दर्पण, बैंक पेपर, सभी तरह की प्रवेश परीक्षा और भी बहुत से विषेयों पर ऑनलाइन पुस्तकें!
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5537  विभाग : साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें
> 
> *





> _दोस्तों_ 
> _आज जमाना है नेट महामाया के महाजाल का / जो आप के लिए एक नितांत आवश्यकता की सबसे अहम् कड़ी के रूप में उभर कर आई है / घर बैठे आप को पूरी दुनियां से जोड़ सकने में पूर्ण सक्षम / आप को जो भी विषय वस्तु की जानकारी चाहिए घर पर ही नेट महामाया की कृपा से प्राप्त कर सकते है /_ 
> _गूगल सर्च इन्ही में से एक है जो हर चीज को आप के सामने ला खड़ा कर देता है / असंभव को संभव करता ये महा गुरु गूगल /_ 
> _गूगल सर्च में बहुत कुछ छुपा है / .क्या है वो जो आप को जान लेने से फायदा ही फायदा मिल सकता है / इसी पर ये सूत्रा लिंक बनाया गया है / हमारे प्रिये मित्र श्री टीच -गुरु की कोशिस काबिले तारीफ है / आप भी इससे फायदा उठा सकते है /अधिक जानकारी के लिए आप के सामने प्रस्तुत है ये सूत्रा लिंक :_
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7684     सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग


*इस  सूत्र  का लाभ उठायें दोस्तों  / धन्यवाद*

----------


## mayuri1987

yeh sab kya hai?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Raman ji ..mujhr sirf ek baat bataiye...

Jab bhi yahan koi post karta h,aap uska dhanyawaad h,svagat h...is tarah ki.fijool.ki post karke sutra ko hit banaye hue hn..kaam ki baat search karne k.liye page aage pichhe karne.padte hn..plz itni lambi quoting na karein aur har baat k.jwaab mein.shukriya ya swagat kehne se sutron mein boriyat aati h...
Plz...

----------


## daarkhorse

How to make new frnds

----------


## sangita_sharma

मान लीजिये आप मास्टर जी को मित्र बनाना चाहते हे तो सबसे पहले उनके प्रोफाइल में जा कर यंहा (रेड ) क्लिक कीजिये 




अब ये पेज सामने आने पर yes पर क्लिक कीजिये मास्टर जी तक आपकी फ्रेंड रिक्युएस्ट    पहुँच जाएगी

----------


## sushilnkt

और नहीं बना चाहते हे तो 

क्या करे सीमा जी

----------


## shaktiman96

> Raman ji ..mujhr sirf ek baat bataiye...
> 
> Jab bhi yahan koi post karta h,aap uska dhanyawaad h,svagat h...is tarah ki.fijool.ki post karke sutra ko hit banaye hue hn..kaam ki baat search karne k.liye page aage pichhe karne.padte hn..plz itni lambi quoting na karein aur har baat k.jwaab mein.shukriya ya swagat kehne se sutron mein boriyat aati h...
> Plz...


मित्र राज्जीजी 
पहले आप हिंदी  में ही लिखने का प्रयास करें यही आप से आग्रह है / खुद को झांके फिर सुझाव दें / वर्ना यैसा  सुझाव कचड़े के डब्बे बाले सूत्र में स्थान पाता है / रमण भाई का ये सूत्र फोरम की सबसे बेहतरीन सूत्र है जो  सिर्फ सदस्यों के हित में बना है / सिर्फ कहने के लिए और अपने आप को फोरम पर दिखाने के लिए येसा वैसा कुछ ना कहें दोस्त  / धन्यवाद

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> मित्र राज्जीजी 
> पहले आप हिंदी  में ही लिखने का प्रयास करें यही आप से आग्रह है / खुद को झांके फिर सुझाव दें / वर्ना यैसा  सुझाव कचड़े के डब्बे बाले सूत्र में स्थान पाता है / रमण भाई का ये सूत्र फोरम की सबसे बेहतरीन सूत्र है जो  सिर्फ सदस्यों के हित में बना है / सिर्फ कहने के लिए और अपने आप को फोरम पर दिखाने के लिए येसा वैसा कुछ ना कहें दोस्त  / धन्यवाद


No.problem...jaisa aapko.laga aapne likh diya..jaisa mujhe laga maine likh diya.. 


English mein.likhne ki.majboori h,phone

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Anf thwn.one.more thing..

Raman ji aap ek se jyada post ko quote karte samay thoda sa amatter hatake bhi post kar sakte hn...isse screen par fijool.mein.repetion nahi hoga matter..

----------


## franky

बहुत ही अछी जानकारी दी गयी है...धन्यवाद

----------


## neha4jain

How to download a video

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत ही अछी जानकारी दी गयी है...धन्यवाद





> How to download a video


शुक्रिया  दोस्त  /
इसी  सूत्र में लिंक दिया गया है मित्र  / धन्यवाद

----------


## shahanshah

_मुझे एक नया सूत्र बनाना है ,कैसे बनाये ? कोई मदद कीजिये .मैं यहाँ नया हूँ !_

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आप अभी अन्य सदस्यों द्वारा बनाये सूत्रों पर ही प्रविष्ठियां कीजिये जब आपकी प्रविष्ठी संख्या १००  हो  जाएगी तब आप सूत्र बना सकेंगे

----------


## shahanshah

धन्यवाद .............सीमा जी

----------


## lala laldhar

क्या  गर्म मसाला के मनमोहक चित्र के किसी topic में केवल चित्र को सिलसिलेवार ढंग से देख सकते है ?जी हाँ ! केवल लगातार चित्र और कोई लिखावट, कोई नाम, कोई  कमेंट्स कुछ भी नहीं !!कृपया बताएँ !!!

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या  गर्म मसाला के मनमोहक चित्र के किसी topic में केवल चित्र को सिलसिलेवार ढंग से देख सकते है ?जी हाँ ! केवल लगातार चित्र और कोई लिखावट, कोई नाम, कोई  कमेंट्स कुछ भी नहीं !!कृपया बताएँ !!!


मित्र टिप्पणियाँ तो हटाई नहीं जा सकती है |
मगर सभी मित्रों के हस्ताक्षर एवं अवतार हटाएँ जा सकते है जिससे पेज के खुलने में थोड़ी बहुत तीव्रता तो आ ही जाएँगी |

बस इस दिए गए लिंक में जाएँ और इन दोनों पर से सही का चिन्ह हटा कर "सेव चेंजेज " पर क्लिक करें |
उसके बाद आपको सभी मित्रों के हस्ताक्षर एवं अवतार दिखना बंद हो जायेंगे |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## nitambini

Mai Nitambini.Mujhe friendship nivedan karne aur prapt karne wala link janna tha.

----------


## Rajeev

> Mai Nitambini.Mujhe friendship nivedan karne aur prapt karne wala link janna tha.


मित्रता का आमंत्रण भेजने के लिए, निम्न चरणों का पालण करें |
सबसे पहले जिस मित्र से आपको मित्रता करनी है उसके प्रोफाइल में जाएँ, उनके प्रोफाइल में " मित्र के रूप में जोड़े " लिखा हुआ मिलेंगा | *(नीचे दिए गए चित्रों को भी देख कर चरणों का पालण कर सकते है |)*

उसके बाद ऐसा एक पृष्ठ खुलेगा जिसमे मित्रता को स्थायी का विकल्प मिलेंगा उसमे आपको " येस " विकल्प पर क्लिक करना है |

बस हो गया, उसके बाद एक ऐसा पृष्ठ खुलेगा जिसमे " आपका मित्रता का आमंत्रण भेज दिया गया है " ऐसा ही कुछ लिखा मिलेंगा अंग्रेजी में ..

----------


## sonu swami

अपनी फोटो प्रोफाईल  मे केसे डाले

----------


## mantu007

> अपनी फोटो प्रोफाईल  मे केसे डाले


*मित्र आप यहाँ क्लीक करें .... आप यहाँ से आप अपने प्रोफाइल में चित्र लगा सकते हैं ......*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....editprofilepic

----------


## Sharmeela Tagore

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है, मेरे जैसे अन्य नए आने वाले दोस्तों को इससे सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## inlg007

main ek naya thread start karna chata ho kaisestart karu

----------


## Rajeev

> main ek naya thread start karna chata ho kaisestart karu


इस सूत्र में देखे |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## itzmanish

maine apni khani 2-4 bari gurujee ko bheji hai abhi tak upload nahi hui... kripya karen aur bataye kisko sampak karu..

----------


## shakti36

विडिओ कैसे पोस्ट किया जाता है ?

----------


## Rajeev

> विडिओ कैसे पोस्ट किया जाता है ?


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post558935
उपरोक्त सूत्र देंखे |

----------


## The Flyer

Pdf फाइल कैसे पोस्ट करते है??

----------


## Rajeev

> Pdf फाइल कैसे पोस्ट करते है??


मित्र फोरम में पीडीऍफ़ फाइल अपलोड करने के लिए आपके पीडीऍफ़ फाइल का आकार 31.3 केबी रहना आवश्यक है।

----------


## shakti36

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post558935
> उपरोक्त सूत्र देंखे |


शुक्रिया  दोस्त / धन्यवाद आप का

----------


## navinavin

में अपने द्वारा बनाये गए सूत्र में फोटो नहीं दाल प् रहा हू क्योकि मुजे रेप्ली में फोटो डालने का आप्शन नहीं मिल रहा है में का करू......

----------


## Monu119

अपना अवतार कैसे लगाऊं ? कृपया बताएं

----------


## Rajeev

> अपना अवतार कैसे लगाऊं ? कृपया बताएं

----------


## Monu119

> 


शुक्रिया राजीव दोस्त धन्यवाद

----------


## ghantasingh

मुझे हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करने हैं कृपया बताएं.

----------


## Chinu G

_विडिओ कैसे पोस्ट करूँ ?_

----------


## Rajeev

> _विडिओ कैसे पोस्ट करूँ ?_


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post558935
उपरोक्त सूत्र देंखे |

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करने हैं कृपया बताएं.


हस्ताक्षर सम्पादन के लिए सबसे पहले सेटिंग्स में जाएँ=>वहाँ आपको हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित करें का विकल्प मिलेगा उस पर क्लिक करें=>फिर अपने हस्ताक्षर का चयन करें=>और अंतिम में सेव सिगनेचर पर क्लिक करें |



आपका कार्य हो जायेंगा |

----------


## udkapruwan

bhut acha laga ider login kar kar

----------


## Monu119

प्रोफाइल में चित्र कैसे लगाऊं ? कृपया बताएं

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र सेटिगँ मेँ जाकर "अवतार सम्पादित करेँ" और "प्रोफाइल चित्र सम्पादित करेँ" मेँ किसी लिकँ के माध्यम से या अपने कम्पयुटर or मोबाइल से चित्र अपलोड कर लेवेँ। ध्यान रहे की इसकी कुछ सीमाएँ है जैसे चित्र का आकार,चित्र का प्रकार आदि क्रप्या उन्हेँ ध्यान मेँ रखकर ही चित्र लगाए।*

----------


## The Hacker

मेरी पोस्ट 100 से उपर हो चुकी है फिर भी नवागत क्योँ ?

----------


## Chinu G

> मेरी पोस्ट 100 से उपर हो चुकी है फिर भी नवागत क्योँ ?


_आप  तो  सदस्य  बन  चुके है दोस्त /_

----------


## Jhatpat 13

> _आप  तो  सदस्य  बन  चुके है दोस्त /_


hindi men kaise likhun dost ?

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र हिन्दी मेँ लिखने के लिए इस सुत्र पर जाए-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196     http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338*

----------


## Jhatpat 13

> *मित्र हिन्दी मेँ लिखने के लिए इस सुत्र पर जाए-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196     http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338*


शुक्रिया दोस्त / हिंदी लिखना सिख चूका हूँ / ये बड़ा आशान भी है / धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## Raman46

सभी  दोस्तों का शुक्रिया तथा स्वागत है 

फोरम पे सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने बाले सदस्यों की सूचि देखने के लिए इस लिंक का सहारा लें सकतें है साथिओं 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्रों 
*मित्र रमण जी का "कुछ तो सच कहें "*

ऐसे कितने सूत्र है फोरम पर जिन्हें भी पता हों वे जरा लिंक देने की मेहरबानी करे

----------


## aman009

> मित्रों 
> *मित्र रमण जी का "कुछ तो सच कहें "*
> 
> ऐसे कितने सूत्र है फोरम पर जिन्हें भी पता हों वे जरा लिंक देने की मेहरबानी करे


मित्र श्री विजय जी , 
कुछ लिंक है जो अभी याद नही आ रही है / कल आप को अवश्य उप्ल्ध्य कराने की पूरी कोशिश करूँगा

----------


## aman009

> मित्रों 
> *मित्र रमण जी का "कुछ तो सच कहें "*
> 
> ऐसे कितने सूत्र है फोरम पर जिन्हें भी पता हों वे जरा लिंक देने की मेहरबानी करे


मित्र एक सूत्र का याद आया / सूत्रकार है किंग खान भाई जान / 
ये रहा लिंक : http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3605

----------


## Rasik Lal

hindi men kaise likhun ? kai hai jo btaye

----------


## Rasik Lal

hastakshar kaise lagaun ?? btao

----------


## Rasik Lal

koi nhi hai batane bala ??

----------


## ingole

> hindi men kaise likhun ? kai hai jo btaye


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338

----------


## ingole

> koi nhi hai batane bala ??


*दोस्त आप इस विभाग में जाइये............आपकी सारी समस्याओ का समाधान होगा...........*

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31

----------


## Rasik Lal

> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338


शुक्रिया  दोस्त धन्यवाद / हिंदी लिखना सिख चूका हूँ

----------


## Raman46

> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2338





> *दोस्त आप इस विभाग में जाइये............आपकी सारी समस्याओ का समाधान होगा...........*
> 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31





> शुक्रिया  दोस्त धन्यवाद / हिंदी लिखना सिख चूका हूँ


*आप  सभी  का  स्वागत है दोस्तों*

----------


## Mastanaa

विडिओ कैसे डाउन लोड करें ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रत्येक वीडियो के लिए एक कड़ी दी गई है जो किसी न किसी फाइल शेयरिंग साइट की है। आप उस कड़ी को क्लिक करके उस फाइल शेयरिंग साइट के पेज पर पहुँच सकते हैं और वहाँ आपको डाउनलोड का विकल्प भी मिल जाएगा।

----------


## Mastanaa

> प्रत्येक वीडियो के लिए एक कड़ी दी गई है जो किसी न किसी फाइल शेयरिंग साइट की है। आप उस कड़ी को क्लिक करके उस फाइल शेयरिंग साइट के पेज पर पहुँच सकते हैं और वहाँ आपको डाउनलोड का विकल्प भी मिल जाएगा।


कुछ  उदाहरन तथा सरल तरीका लिंक सहित दें

----------


## groopji

> कुछ  उदाहरन तथा सरल तरीका लिंक सहित दें


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1216


यहाँ पर कुछ बंद हो चुकी फ़ाइल शेयरिंग साईट से वीडियो डाउनलोड करने का तरीका दिया हुआ है .....


सभी ट्रिक स्क्रीन शाट के साथ समझाई गई है ..... आप उसका अध्ययन करें ...... आशा है आपको वांछित तरिका मिल जाएगा 


ध्यान रहे जब भी डाउनलोड करें हमेशा फ्री अथवा स्लो slow वाला विकल्प ही चुनें 


अथवा ये बताने का कष्ट कीजिए की आप कौन सी फ़ाइल शेयरिंग से डाउनलोड करना चाहते हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

मदद के लिए धन्यवाद प्रभारी जी।

----------


## Mastanaa

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1216
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर कुछ बंद हो चुकी फ़ाइल शेयरिंग साईट से वीडियो डाउनलोड करने का तरीका दिया हुआ है .....
> 
> 
> सभी ट्रिक स्क्रीन शाट के साथ समझाई गई है ..... आप उसका अध्ययन करें ...... आशा है आपको वांछित तरिका मिल जाएगा 
> 
> 
> ...





> मदद के लिए धन्यवाद प्रभारी जी।


आप  दोनों  को  शुक्रिया / कल कोशिश करके देखूंगा कोई दिक्कत हुई तो एक बार फिर से तकलीफ दूंगा मित्रों

----------


## Raman46

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1216
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर कुछ बंद हो चुकी फ़ाइल शेयरिंग साईट से वीडियो डाउनलोड करने का तरीका दिया हुआ है .....
> 
> 
> सभी ट्रिक स्क्रीन शाट के साथ समझाई गई है ..... आप उसका अध्ययन करें ...... आशा है आपको वांछित तरिका मिल जाएगा 
> 
> 
> ...


नमस्ते  ग्रुप  जी 
स्वागत है आप का दोस्त / सही जानकारी दी है आपने / धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय मित्रों इस विषय में प्रबंधन पहले ही विचार कर रहा है |शीघ्र ही एक स्वागत प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जायेगी और पंजीकरण के तुरंत बाद प्रत्येक नए सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी की और से स्वचलित प्रणाली के अंतर्गत एक संदेश  भेजा जायेगा जिसमे फोरम के बेसिक उपयोग की जानकारी एवं किसी भी असुविधा की स्थिति में स्वागत प्रभारी से सम्पर्क करने के निर्देश होंगे |
> धन्यवाद |





> *अन्तर्वासना फोरम के सम्बन्ध में जानने योग्य बातें*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों इस  सूत्र पर आप को फोरम के सम्बन्ध में अच्छी  जानकारी मिलेगी /





> *"अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में "
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5571*
> 
> _दोस्तों इस लिंक पर आप को इन्टरनेट  के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलगा / जो सदस्य नेट के बारे में अधिक जानकारी  चाहते है उन्हें यहाँ मदद मिलेगा_





> *असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538*
> 
> दोस्त अगर आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित कोई  जानकारी चाहिए तो ये लिंक पर जाएँ / यहाँ आप के हर सवाल का संतोष जनक उत्तर  सूत्राधार से मिलेगा / धन्यवाद





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> शुक्रिया कृष जी मित्र /स्वागत  है दोस्त आप का /धन्यबाद 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *व्याकरण http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780*
> * व्याकरण वह शास्त्र है जिसके  द्वारा किसी भी भाषा के शब्दों और वाक्यों के शुद्ध स्वरूपों एवं शुद्ध प्रयोगों का  विशद ज्ञान कराया जाता है।
> ...


*अधिक से अधिक लाभ उठायें / आप की हर मन पसंद सूत्रों की समावेश / आशान और सहज .........फिर  देर  किस बात की खुद देख लीजिये *

----------


## Udaas

एक ही स्थान पर अच्छी जानकारी मिल रही है।

----------


## Raman46

> सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली सुविधाएँ "
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...339#post603339
> 
> 
> दोस्तों आप को इस फोरम पर क्या - क्या सहूलियत फोरम पर दी जायेगी जाने के लिए ऊपर के लिंक का प्रयोग  करें





> *गर्म मसाला विभाग में प्रवेश बन्द करने के लिए आग्रह*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/announcement.php?f=16
> *दोस्त : जो सदस्य अपने लिए गर्म मसाला विभाग नहीं चाहते, वे अपने आग्रह इस सूत्रा पर  लिखें ! इससे आपको उन विज्ञापनों से छुटकारा भी मिल जाएगा।*





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त :अगर आप को किसी भी सदस्य की वर्त्तमान अवतार , पोस्ट संख्याँ , तथा उनके हरे बटन के बारें में जानना हो तो कृपया इस लिंक पे जाएँ आप को सारी जानकारी मिल जायेगी /





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6 
> 
> 
> 
> दोस्त : चौपाल पे अपनी वर्त्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ जानके के उत्सुक सदस्य इस लिंक का प्रयोग  करें / यहाँ हर सदस्य के चौपाल  की वर्तमान पोस्ट संख्याँ प्राप्त होगी /





> *दोस्तों ! भारतीय विश्विद्यालयों के वेब एड्रेस (web  sites) जानने के  लिए इस लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है / http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4483*





> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने  अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> *अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक को देखें * 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=9348&page=2*





> दोस्त 
> 
> *सभी सदस्यों के बीच का आपसी बेहतर संबाद ही मनोरंजन लायक माहोल उत्पन्न करा  पाता है /  इसे   बनाये रखने के लिए एक दुसरे को प्रोतसाहित करते रहने का अपना एक अलग महत्व है./ पेश है कुछ सुझाव , जो अच्छी शुरुआत साबित हो सकती है , पसंद आये तो अमल करें:-* 
> 
> इसके लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सवित हो सकता है खुद ही देख लें / 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7424





> मित्रों !
> 
> आज के इस प्रतियोगी युग में अपने आप को हर कोई आगे देखना चाहता है / दिन रात कि कड़ीमेहनतऔर प्रतियोगिता परीक्षा कि दोड़ में इंसान आगे रहने के लिए हर रोज़ नयी पुस्तकें खरीदता औरअभ्यास करता है ! मगर एक अच्छे पुस्तक कि चुनाव भी बेहद जरुरी हो जाता है /इसके आभाव मेकाफी दिक्कत का सामना करना पड़ जाता है / आप कि जरुरत को पूर्ति करने ये सूत्र लिंक काफी कारगर सिद्धय को सकता है / हमारे अनुभवि मित्र श्री भरत कुमार जी आप को आप कि मंजिल तक लेजाने में मदद करेंगे / खुद ही देख लीजिये दोस्त / सभी पुस्तकें बहुत ही जानकारीवर्धक और काम आने वाली हैं! आजकल बहुत ज्यादा डिमांड में हैं! * एम् बी ए, प्रतियोगिता दर्पण, बैंक पेपर, सभी तरह की प्रवेश परीक्षा और भी बहुत से विषेयों पर ऑनलाइन पुस्तकें!
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5537  विभाग : साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें
> 
> *


*ऊपर बताये गये लिंक आप के लिए महत्व पूर्ण है अधिक से अधिक लाभ उठायें साथिओं*

----------


## akashkumarkhg

मैंने   कुछ दिन पहले एक सवाल पूछ था की कोई ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर बताये जो तोर्रेंट में किये जाने वाले डाउनलोड फाइल को आई दी ऍम से डाउनलोड करे :mirch:

----------


## parim6

अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## parim6

सही कहा मित्र यहाँ तो जानकारीयों का भंडार है

----------


## Raman46

> *"अन्तरजाल (INTERNET) की मायानगरी में "
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5571*
> 
> _दोस्तों इस लिंक पर आप को इन्टरनेट  के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलगा / जो सदस्य नेट के बारे में अधिक जानकारी  चाहते है उन्हें यहाँ मदद मिलेगा_





> वन्दे-मातरम द्रकुला जी मित्र  स्वागत है आप का 
> मित्र आप से भी अनुरोध है  कृपया अपना  मार्ग दर्शन देते रहे तथा जरुरत पड़ने पर किसी  सदस्य के दुयारा पूछे  गये सवालों का निदान करने में अपना योगदान दें /धन्यवाद  
>  
>  
> *सवाल जवाब : Dark Rider " सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में  पूछे "*
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1430
> 
> 
> ...





> *असम्भव को संभव कीजिये......
> *
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9538*
> 
> दोस्त अगर आप को कम्पूटर से सम्बंधित कोई  जानकारी चाहिए तो ये लिंक पर जाएँ / यहाँ आप के हर सवाल का संतोष जनक उत्तर  सूत्राधार से मिलेगा / धन्यवाद





> *किसी भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर को अपने  अनुसार बदला जा सकता है |*
> *अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक को देखें * 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=9348&page=2*





> *साँफ़्टवेअर आँन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500*
> 
>  दोस्तों आज नेट महामाया कि  अंतरजाल हमारे चारो ओर अपनी जाल  बिछाने में सफल हो चुकी है / दुनियां कि एक नितांत आवश्यकता बन चुकी है ,पल पल पर  हमें इसकी जरुरत पड़ रही है / इसके बिना हम अब एक कदम भी आगे नही बढ़ सकते / इसके लिए  एक अच्छे  साँफ़्टवेअर कि जरुरत पड़ती ही रहती है / अगर आप इसके बारे में अधिक से  अधिक जानकारी पाना चाहते है तो आप को ऊपर दिए गये लिंक कि सहारा ले सकते है / इस  लिंक पर हमारे अनुभवी साथी आप को एक से बढ़ कर एक जानकारी दिए जा रहे है / आप को  यहाँ मदद मिलेगी / धन्यवाद





> *फ्री फ्री फ्री अब  इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री ! http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7182*
> 
> दोस्त 
> आज इन्टरनेट की जमाना है / इसके  बगैर आज की दुनियां अधूरी है / नेट चलाने के लिए जरुरत पढ़ती है नेट कनेक्सन की  ,जिसके लिए काफी पैसे खर्च होते है / नेट फ्री में भी चलाया जा सकता /यह सुविधा नेट  पर ही उप्ल्पध्य है किसी हद तक / मगर कैसे ?  अधिक जानकारी प्राप्त करने के लिए  आप  ऊपर दिए सुतरा लिंक का सहारा ले सकते है /  हमारे अनुभवि साथियों ने बहत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है / आप भी  इसके फायदे उठा सकते है दोस्त / तो फिर देर किस बात कि आइये देखते है /धन्यवाद





> दोस्तों 
> 
> मोबाईल आज हर किसी की एक बेहद जरुरी चीज बन गयी है / मगर आये दिन कोई ना कोई समस्या मुहं वाये खड़ी नजर आती है / नये नये मोबाईल मार्केट में आये दिन आ रही है / कैसे इसकी समस्या से निपटा जाये .अगर आप जानना चाहते है तो आप को ये सूत्र कारगर सवित होगा /एक बार देखें तो सही /लिंक है 
> 
> :http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=118 मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए संपर्क करे





> *दोस्तों ! 
> 
> *
> *अगर आप   नेट से किसी भी तरह की  विडिओ ,  किसी भी तरह की सॉफ्टवेर,कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड ,* *करना चाहते है मगर अधूरी जानकारी की वजह से कोई परेशानी आ रही है तो आप के लिए ये सूत्र लिंक कारगर सावित हो सकता है  / यहाँ आप को आप के अनुसार ऑन डिमांड विडिओ ,सॉफ्टवेर, फाइल डाउनलोड के तौर तरीके बड़े ही सहज ढंग से बताया गया है /हमारे फोरम के अनुभवि सदस्य सुपर-बॉय 007  कि मदद ले सकते है / फिर देर किस बात कि खुद ही देख लीजये /धन्यवाद 
> 
> *
>  सब कुछ ओंन डिमांड http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7703





> मैंने   कुछ दिन पहले एक सवाल पूछ था की कोई ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर बताये जो तोर्रेंट में किये जाने वाले डाउनलोड फाइल को आई दी ऍम से डाउनलोड करे :mirch:





> अच्छी जानकारी है



*अधिक से अधिक लाभ उठायें .....सब कुछ इस फोरम पर ही उप्ल्ध्य है, जरुरत है इसकी उपयोगिता को समझें*

----------


## Shree Ji

तमाम उम्र बीत जायेगी एक दुसरे को दोस्त कहने मे लेकिन क्या दोस्तो के नाम, चेहरे, पता, सेलफ़ोन नंबर, ईमेल आई-डी इत्यादि कभी कोई जान पायेगा ?
इस बारे मे कोई पहल करेगा ?

----------


## Munneraja

> तमाम उम्र बीत जायेगी एक दुसरे को दोस्त कहने मे लेकिन क्या दोस्तो के नाम, चेहरे, पता, सेलफ़ोन नंबर, ईमेल आई-डी इत्यादि कभी कोई जान पायेगा ?
> इस बारे मे कोई पहल करेगा ?


फोरम पर किसी भी सदस्य को अपने वास्तविक पता, फोन नम्बर, व्यक्तिगत चित्र (मय खुद के नाम के), पहचान आदि सार्वजानिक रूप से लगाना या लिखना नियम विरुद्ध हैं 
इनके लिए मात्र व्यक्तिगत संदेश किये जा सकते हैं बस...
कारण 
यदि उपरोक्त तथ्य देने वाले को फेक काल्स या धमकियां मिलने लगें तो कौन जिम्मेदार होगा

----------


## Shree Ji

> फोरम पर किसी भी सदस्य को अपने वास्तविक पता, फोन नम्बर, व्यक्तिगत चित्र (मय खुद के नाम के), पहचान आदि सार्वजानिक रूप से लगाना या लिखना नियम विरुद्ध हैं 
> इनके लिए मात्र व्यक्तिगत संदेश किये जा सकते हैं बस...
> कारण 
> यदि उपरोक्त तथ्य देने वाले को फेक काल्स या धमकियां मिलने लगें तो कौन जिम्मेदार होगा


माफ़ करना नियामक जी मै फ़ोरम के इस नियम से अंजान था और जिस कारण से यह नियम बनाया गया है उस डर से अवगत कराने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## agyani

मुझे शिकायत है उन सदस्योँ से जो नवागतो की गलती पर कठोर  या कटाक्ष युक्त शब्दो का प्रयोग करके  उनका मनोबल तोड देते है, फिर ज्यादातर सदस्योँ के निष्क्रिय रहने का रोना रोते है। कुछ नवागत इतने समझदार होते है कि दूसरो को ठोकर खाते देखकर उस राह से गुजरते ही नही।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुझे शिकायत है उन सदस्योँ से जो नवागतो की गलती पर कठोर  या कटाक्ष युक्त शब्दो का प्रयोग करके  उनका मनोबल तोड देते है, फिर ज्यादातर सदस्योँ के निष्क्रिय रहने का रोना रोते है। कुछ नवागत इतने समझदार होते है कि दूसरो को ठोकर खाते देखकर उस राह से गुजरते ही नही।


जो सदस्योँ कठोर  या कटाक्ष युक्त शब्दो का प्रयोग करते दिखे आप  को उसकी सिकायत करे मित्र और प्रबन्धन का सहयोग  दे

----------


## agyani

> जो सदस्योँ कठोर  या कटाक्ष युक्त शब्दो का प्रयोग करते दिखे आप  को उसकी सिकायत करे मित्र और प्रबन्धन का सहयोग  दे


  मतलब उस प्रविष्ठी का शिकायत बटन दबाकर नियामक तक अपनी बात पहुचाएँ। मगर प्रविष्ठी उसके बाद भी ना मिटे तो, गरम मसाला के चुटकले वाले सुत्र मे ऐसी दो प्रविष्ठिया  हैँ,जो मिटाई नही गई है,क्या मैँ शिकायत बटन दबा दुँ।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मतलब उस प्रविष्ठी का शिकायत बटन दबाकर नियामक तक अपनी बात पहुचाएँ। मगर प्रविष्ठी उसके बाद भी ना मिटे तो, गरम मसाला के चुटकले वाले सुत्र मे ऐसी दो प्रविष्ठिया  हैँ,जो मिटाई नही गई है,क्या मैँ शिकायत बटन दबा दुँ।


हाँ आप शिकायत बटन दबा दो ,,,,

कोई भी नियामक उपलब्ध होते ही जल्द ही उस पर प्रतिक्रया करेंगे ,,,,

----------


## groopji

> मतलब उस प्रविष्ठी का शिकायत बटन दबाकर नियामक तक अपनी बात पहुचाएँ। मगर प्रविष्ठी उसके बाद भी ना मिटे तो, *गरम मसाला के चुटकले वाले सुत्र मे ऐसी दो प्रविष्ठिया  हैँ,जो मिटाई नही गई है,क्या मैँ शिकायत बटन दबा दुँ।*


जी हाँ मित्र फोरम पर कहीं भी अगर आपको कुछ ऐसा लगता है जो कि नियम विरूद्ध है अथवा ...उससे कोई हतोत्साहित हो सकता हो या फिर उस टिप्पणी / प्रविष्टि से विवाद हो सकता हो आप तुरंत शिकायत के बटन का उपयोग कर सकते हैं .....

----------


## agyani

जी, आप सभी का मार्गदर्शन हेतू बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया।

----------


## Munneraja

> मुझे शिकायत है उन सदस्योँ से जो नवागतो की गलती पर कठोर  या कटाक्ष युक्त शब्दो का प्रयोग करके  उनका मनोबल तोड देते है, फिर ज्यादातर सदस्योँ के निष्क्रिय रहने का रोना रोते है। कुछ नवागत इतने समझदार होते है कि दूसरो को ठोकर खाते देखकर उस राह से गुजरते ही नही।


जहां कोई गलत प्रविष्टि नजर आये 
सभी प्रबुद्ध सदस्यों से अपेक्षा की जाती है कि वे शिकायत करें ताकि फोरम सुचारू रूप से चलता रहे

----------


## AASHISH RATHOR

मेरा कोई मित्र नही है मुझे कुछ नये मित्र बनाने है मेरी मदद करे

----------


## Krish13

> मेरा कोई मित्र नही है मुझे कुछ नये मित्र बनाने है मेरी मदद करे


मैँ हूँ न आपका मित्र......
स्वागत है आपका।

----------


## gill1313

> मेरा कोई मित्र नही है मुझे कुछ नये मित्र बनाने है मेरी मदद करे


भी हम भी आप के परम मित्र हैं ! कोई समस्या हो तो कहिये मित्र ?

----------

